# حصريا : لمحبى بابا شنودة  (ملف ضخم جدا وممتع )



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

اهدى الموضوع لكل محبى 
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

والذى اتمنى الا ارى غيرة بطريرك 
اما يطول اللة بعمرة بصحة ممتازة 
او يقصر بعمرى ولا ارى غيرة بطريرك 


ملف ضخم جدا جدا 
استغرق اعدادة الكثير 
لكن ممتع فعلا ومفيد 
كل قول يخرج من فم ذهبى الفم سيدنا بابا شنودة 


وطبعا الموضوع متجدد 

فتابعوة 
لو 

احببتم 


:download:

كم هو عدد أساتذتنا ومُعلِّمينا؟!

للبابا شنوده الثالث



إنه عدد لا يُحصى، إن كنا صادقين مع أنفسنا. ولست في ذلك أقصد أساتذتنا الذين تتلمذنا عليهم في المدارس أو في الكليات والجامعات وفي باقي دور العلم. إنما أقصد بالأكثر مَن تتلمذنا عليهم في الحياة، سواء عرفوا ذلك أو لم يعرفوا... ونحن لا يمكن أن ننكر فضل الذين استفدنا منهم دروساً عملية. فمَن هم كل أولئك؟

«« أولاً نذكر مَن ألَّفوا لنا كتباً نافعة، أو مَن كتبوا لنا مقالات في الصحف أو المجلات، واستفدنا منها دروساً وكانت نافعة لنا، أو الذين نشروا بحوثاً علمية في كافة مناحى الحياة. وقرأنا في كل ذلك، وشعرنا بيقين أننا زدنا علماً، واستطاع ذلك الفكر أن يؤثِّر فينا، وأن يقود حياتنا إلى أفضل. فهل ننكر فضل كل أولئك علينا، وقد يكون عددهم كبيراً جداً؟! ألا نضمهم إلى مُعلِّمينا، وإن كانوا لا يدَّعون هذا! 

«« ألا يمكن أن نضم إلى هؤلاء الذين نشروا بعض القصص والروايات الهادفة، وقد وجّهت أفكارنا إلى معانٍ وقيم لها عُمقها وتأثيرها وتوجيهها؟ ونضم إلى ذلك أيضاً ما تقوم به وسائل الإعلام من لقاءات تناقش وتبحث أموراً نحن في حاجة إلى معرفتها. وهكذا تصبح بعض برامج الإعلام من مصادر المعرفة والتعليم. وحتى مُجرَّد اسمها ( الإعلام ) يوحي بشيء من هذا.

«« إننا نأخذ أيضاً دروساً مما يحدث لنا أو لغيرنا: 

حُكي أن أسداً وذئباً وثعلباً تجولوا في الغابة لكي يصطادوا. فتمكنوا من أن يصطادوا حماراً وخروفاً وديكاً. وهنا قال الأسد: " قسّم أيها الذئب ". فأجاب: " الأمر واضح يا مولاي: الحمار الأكبر في الحجم هو لك. والخروف المتوسط حجماً هو لي. والديك الصغير للثعلب ". فاغتاظ الأسد كيف يكون الحمار الأسوأ لحماً وطعماً هو له. ويكون الألذ طعماً للباقين. وهنا ضرب الذئب ضربة أطارت رأسه. ثم قال للثعلب: " قسّم أنت أيها الثعلب ". فأجابه: " الأمر واضح يا مولاي: الحمار لغذائك، والخروف لعشائك، والديك تتسلَّى به ما بين الأكلتين ". فسُرّ الأسد بهذا، وقال: " مَن علَّمك الحكمة أيها الثعلب؟ ". فأجابه: " تعلَّمتها من رأس الذئب الطائر عن جثته "...

وفي هذه القصة أرانا الثعلب أنه يمكن للشخص أن يتعلَّم من الأحداث. فيأخذ درساً مما يحدث لغيره...

«« الإنسان الحكيم لا يترك الأحداث تمر عليه عابرة دون أن يستفيد منها. بل يحاول أن يأخذ من كل حدث درساً. إنَّ أحداث الحياة مدرسة عملية نتلقَّى فيها علوماً عملية، إن كنا نتأمَّلها في عُمق، ونحاول أن ندرك ما تحمله في طيَّاتها من دروس. هذا إن كنا نريد أن نتعلَّم...

«« ونحن نتعلَّم أيضاً من التاريخ. وجميل هو قول الشاعر:

ومَن وعى التاريخ في صدره أضاف أعماراً إلى عمره

إنَّ التاريخ أستاذ كبير، يُلقي دروساً لِمَن يريد أن يستفيد... والدول بالذات تستفيد من دروس التاريخ، سواء من جهة ما حدث في الحروب، أو السياسة، أو العلاقات بين الدول، أو اتجاهات وأهداف كل دولة ومدى قدرتها...

ونحن نستفيد من التاريخ، سواء كان تاريخ الشعوب، أو تاريخ الجماعات أو الأفراد، وندرك كيف نتعامل مع كُلٍّ من هؤلاءِ.

«« ومن الطبيعة أيضاً نأخذ دروساً. الفلك يعطينا درساً في النظام، وفي العمل الهادئ، وفي التكامل، وفي خدمة الغير بدون ضجيج، وبدون تباهٍ بما يُقدِّمه.

كما أنَّ مَن يريد أن يتعلَّم، يمكنه أن يأخذ درساً من الشجرة التي تُقدِّم ظلاً لأي أحد دون أن تسأله عن جنسه أو دينه أو مذهبه. وكذلك الورود والأزهار التي تُقدِّم رائحتها وعطرها للكل، حتى لِمَن يقطفها ويفركها بين يديه. والأنهار تعطينا درساً في تقديم الخير للناس بلا ثمن، ودرساً آخر في الرضى بحواجزها يميناً وشمالاً دون أن تعتبر ذلك قيداً على حريتها. وكل الأشجار تعطينا دروساً في أننا نأخذ ثمارها منها دون أن تحتج. بل أن تنمو وتثمر لأجل الغير وليس لذاتها...

حقاً، إنَّ مَن يتأمَّل، يأخذ دروساً من كل عناصر الطبيعة التي تُعلِّم في صمت. ونشكر اللَّه الذي منحنا إيَّاها لتعليمنا...

«« يمكننا أيضاً أن نتعلَّم من بعض الحشرات والحيوانات: فنأخذ درساً من النحلة التي تجتهد لكي تُقدِّم لنا شهداً، نأخذه منها دون أن نشكرها. 

كما أننا نتعلَّم من النحل نظامه العجيب. وما أجمل قول أحمد شوقي ـ أمير الشعراء ـ عن مملكة النحل:


مملكة مُدبَّرة بامرأة مؤمَّرة
تحمل في العمال والصناع عبء السيطرة
أعجب لعمال يولُّون عليهم قيصرة





كذلك نحن نتعلَّم النشاط من النمل، الذي هو دائم العمل والحركة لا يكسل مُطلقاً. إنني في طول حياتي في البرية، لم أشاهد أبداً نملة واقفة بدون عمل. بل دائماً تسير النملة ولا تقف، وتتعاون مع زميلاتها ... إنها درس في النشاط.

نحن نتعلَّم أيضاً الذكاء من الثعلب، والوفاء من الكلب، والشجاعة من الأسد، والصبر والصوم من الجمل ... كلهم يقدِّمون دروساً لِمَن يريد أن يتعلَّم.

«« كذلك من مُعلِّمينا الأشخاص الذين يكونون قدوة في الحياة. فنتعلَّم من سلوكهم الطيب، ومن فضائلهم، دون أن ينطقوا بكلمة. إنهم يزوِّدونا بنماذج من الحياة تصلح لإرشادنا. فنأخذ دروساً من أسلوبهم في الكلام، وطريقتهم في التعامل، أو في حل المشاكل.

«« بل أننا أيضاً يمكن أن نأخذ دروساً من أخطاء الآخرين ونتائج تلك الأخطاء وردود فعلها. إنها أجراس عالية الصوت تُحذِّرنا وتنذرنا وتخيفنا، لكي نتجنَّب تلك الأخطاء. وصدق مَن قال: " تعلَّمت الصمت من الببغاء " أي دفعني إلى الصمت لمعرفتي بضرر ثرثرته.

وكما نأخذ دروساً من أخطاء الآخرين، نأخذ دروساً من أخطائنا.

«« هل بعد كل ما ذكرناه، نستطيع أن نُحصي عدد الذين قد تعلَّمنا منهم؟


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

أهنئكم يا أخوتى وأبنائى بعيد القيامة المجيد، راجياً فيه لكم ولبلادنا العزيزة كل خير وبركة، وراجياً للعالم كله سلاماً ورفاهية، وبعد:

«« نحن نحتفل بالقيامة. فما هى القيامة؟

إنها من عنصرين: العنصر الأول هو أن يقوم الجسد، أى يُبعث حياً. لأنه كان ميتاً، وبالقيامة منحه الله حياة أخرى. أما الروح فإنها حية بطبيعتها، لم تمت حتى تُبعث.

إذن العنصر الثانى للقيامة، هو أن تأتى الروح من مستقرها لكى تتحد بالجسد، ويعود الانسان كاملاً: جسد وروحاً.

«« بعد القيامة تكون الدينونة، أى الحساب. فيقف الإنسان أمام منبر الله العادل ليعطى حساباً عن كل ما فعله أثناء حياته الأرضية، خيراً كان أم شراً.

وبعد ذلك يكون الجزاء، أى المصير. فيذهب الأبرار إلى النعيم الأبدى، والأشرار يلاقون العقاب.

والنعيم الأبدى يكون فى السماء، فى عشرة الله والملائكة والقديسين. وعن هذه الحياة فى السماء سنتكلم اليوم:

«« هنا ونسأل: ماهى السماء؟

السماء هى ما يسمو، أى ما يعلو ويرتفع. وتوجد سماوات يعلو بعضها على بعض طباقاً. أى يوجد طبقات من السموات:

السماء الأولى هى سماء الطيور، التى تسبح فيها الطيور وأيضاً الطائرات على ارتفاعات متنوعة. فوق هذا توجد سماء أعلى هى الفلَك حيث توجد الشمس والنجوم والكواكب والمجرات وكل الأجرام السمائية. والانسان قد وصل إلى طبقة بسيطة هى القمر. ولكنه لن يستطيع الوصول إلى الشمس فطائرته تحترق من وهج الحرارة قبل أن تصل إليها. فوق هذه الطبقة توجد سماء ثالثة، وهى التى تسكن فيها أرواح الأبرار قبل القيامة العامة. ونقول فى بعض تعبيراتنا أن الروح صعدت إلى جوار الله.

«« فوق كل هذه السموات توجد سماء أعلى، نسميها سماء السموات، حيث يوجد عرش الله، تحيط به الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة وكل الطغمات السمائية بكافة أنواعها ودرجاتها... على أن الله تبارك اسمه غير محدود فى كل شئ، فليس له مكان محدود هو العرش. إنما عرشه هو مجده غير المحدود. فحيث يوجد تمجيده ومحبته، إنما يشبه هذا عرشاً يجلس عليه الله.

«« وبهذه المناسبة أقول إن السماء لها معناه الحرفى الذى ذكرناه، ولها معنى آخر رمزى، قلت فيه مرة فى مناجاة الله:

قـد نسيتُ الكـلَ فى حبك يا
متعـة القـلب فـلا تنس فتاكْ

فـى سماءِِ أنـت حقـاً إنما
كل قلب عاش فى الحب سماكْ

عرشك المحبوب قلب قد خلا
من هوى الكل فلا يحوى سواكْ


«« نعود إلى السماء التى يستقر فيها الأبرار بعد القيامة فنقول: لا يوجد فى السماء شئ ثقيل، كالجسد المادى، فكل ما فيها خفيف. إن الملائكة يتحركون فيها ويصعدون ويهبطون فى خفة عجيبة بل إن الملاك حينما برسله الله إلى العالم الأرضى لكى يبلَغ رسالة، أو لينقذ إنساناً، فإنه يهبط من السماء إلى الأرض فى لمح البصر، إذ أنه خفيف جداً فى تحركاته وتنقلاته.

فإن كنا فى السماء مع الملائكة، هل سنكون وضعناً شاذاً بينهم؟! أم نكون كما قال السيد المسيح عن القائمين من الموت "يكونون كملائكة الله فى السماء" (مت 22: 30).

«« فهل سنكون فى السماء مجرد أرواح بلا أجساد؟ كلا، فسوف تكون لنا الأجساد التى قامت من الموت. ولكنها ستكون أجساداً روحانية ليس لها ثقل المادة. لأن الجسد المادى معرض لأن يتعب، وأن يمرض، أو يضعف أو ينحل. وكلها أمور لا تناسب سكان السماء.

والجسد المادئ يحتاج أن يأكل طعاماً مادياً. والطعام المادى له تفاعلاته داخل الجسم ونتائجه! كما أن الجسد المادى يمكن أن يقع فى شهوة جسد آخر. ومثل هذه الشهوات الجسدية لا تليق أن تكون إلى جوار الله وملائكته، فلابد أن نرتفع على مستواها.

«« إن الشهوات التى فى السماء، كلها شهوات روحية: مثل شهوة الوجود مع الله ومع ملائكته وقديسيه، أو شهوة التسبيح... ومن غير المعقول، أن تكون لنا شهوة اخرى غير الله، كالشهوات المادية أو الجسدية!! وكما يقول المثل "فى حِضرة الشمس من ذا يبصر الشهبَ".

«« بالطبع اذن من اللائق والمناسب أنه فى السماء تنتهى شهوة المادة، وشهوة الجسد، وكل الشهوات الأرضية. لأننا لو بقينا ملتصقين بهذه الشهوات، فماذا يكون اذن الفرق ما بين الحياة فى السماء والحياة على الأرض؟! وماذا تكون الفائدة التى نحصل عليها من الوجود فى السماء فى مكافأة الابرار؟! وإن كان الاثرياء الأتقياء على الأرض يتمتعون بكل الشهوات الأرضية الحلال، فماذا يأخذون فى السماء، إن كانوا ينتظرون بلاشك شيئاً أفضل؟! وبخاصة لو كانوا قد سئموا تلك المشتهيات الأرضية، ويشتاقون إلى نوعية اخرى أفضل وأسمى وأرقى مما تعودّونه فى حياتهم الأرضية!

«« لذلك وعدنا الله بما لم تره عين، وما لم تسمع به اذن، وما لم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه (1كو 2: 9). ويقول الكتاب المقدس "إن الأشياء التى تُرى وقتية. أما التى لا تُرى فأبدية" (2كو 4: 18). لذلك نحن نتظر من الحياة فى السماء كل أنواع المتع التى لا تُرى، أى التى فوق حواسنا الأرضية.

«« نقطة أخرى، وهى أننا حالياً على الأرض منشغلون بأشياء كثيرة، خاصة بالعمل أو بالأنشطة أو بواجباتنا من نحو الأسرة أو المجتمع أو الدولة، بحيث لا يوجد لنا وقت كافِِ نقضيه مع الله تبارك إسمه. وما نقدمه له من وقت، هو ضئيل بلا شك!

فهل فى الأبدية، فى السماء، سننشغل أيضاً عن الله بأمور اخرى؟! كلا. فليست هذه هى طبيعة الحياة فى السماء. وإن انشغلنا عن الله هناك، نكون غير مستحقين للسماء، ولا نكون حينئذاك "كملائكة الله فى السماء". فمن غير المعقول أن نكون فى السماء فى غربة عن الله!، كما هى الحياة على الأرض!

«« إن الحياة فى السماء، هى الحياة فى الحب الالهى. وما عدا ذلك، فهو لاشئ... والحب الالهى هو موضوع طويل علينا أن نستعد له من الآن وندّرب أنفسنا عليه. حتى لا تكون الحياة فى السماء غريبة علينا، أو نكون نحن غرباء عنها..!!

«« أخيراً، نرجو ببركة هذا العيد أن يحفظ الرب بلادنا ورئيسها الذى يبذل كل جهده لأجلها ولأجل المنطقة كلها. ونرجو من الرب سلاماً وبنياناً لكل أخوتنا فى لبنان وفى فلسطين والعراق وكل الشرق العربى... وسلاماً لبلاد العالم أجمع..


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

تحطيم المرايا

للبابا شنوده الثالث



كما يتأمَّل الجسد شكله في مرآة، ليطمئن على منظره، فإن وجد ما يحتاج إلى إصلاح أصلحه ... كذلك الروح لها مرايا كثيرة ترى بها شكلها، وتعرف حالتها كيف هى. حتى إن وجدت عيباً تصلحه، أو إن وجدت نقصاً تستكمله.

«« في مقدمة هذه المرايا، مرآة اسمها " محاسبة النفس ". حيث يجلس الإنسان إلى ذاته، لكي يفتش دواخلها، ويحاسبها على كل أفعالها، وعلى كل فكر، وكل شهوة، وكل رغبات النَّفس، وكل نيَّة تنويها. ويرى في أي طريق تسير، وما هى الأخطاء التي تقع فيها حتى يمكنه تجنبها، وما هى الفضائل التي لم يمارسها. وكل ذلك لكي يصلح من شأن ذاته، ويجعلها تسير في الطريق الروحي السليم. 

«« غير أن البعض إذا كشفت له مرآة " محاسبة النَّفس " حقيقته وعيوبه وخطاياه، فإنه بدلاً من إصلاح ذاته، يحاول أن يُحطِّم هذه المرآة الصادقة، بتقديم أعذار عن كل خطية وقع فيها كما لو كان الأمر قد خرج عن إرادته! أو أنه يُغطِّي عيوبه بتبريرات كثيرة يُقدِّمها توضِّح أنه لم يخطئ! أو أنه يلقي اللوم كله على البيئة والوسط المحيط بأنه المسئول عن كل ما فعله، وما كان يمكنه تجنب ذلك! أو أنه يلصق الذنب بشخص آخر لكي يخرج هو بريئاً! ... وفي كل ذلك تكون مرآة " محاسبة النَّفس " قد تحطَّمت عملياً وما عادت تأتي بنتيجة. أو أنه يُحطِّم هذه المرآة بإهمالها وعدم استخدامها، على اعتبار أنها تُسبِّب له شيئاً من العكننة!

«« مرآة أخرى يرى فيها الإنسان حقيقة نفسه، وهى أن يضعها أمام " وصايا اللَّه " ويرى ما الذي تُنفّذه منها، وما الذي تعصاه؟ فإن وجد في حياته معصية أو مجموعة من المعاصي، يدرك أنه سائر في طريق خاطئ، وعليه أن يصلح مساره، ويُدرِّب نفسه على طاعة وصايا اللَّه ...

«« غير أن البعض يعمل على تحطيم هذه المرآة أيضاً، بأن يحاول أن يُفسِّر الوصية الإلهية تفسيراً خاصاً يبرئ به ذاته! أو يلجأ إلى تفسيرات أخرى تُخدِّر ضميره بحيث لا يلومه مطلقاً على خطاياه! أو أنه يزعم أن الوصية التي يعصاها، لا تنطبق مُطلقاً عليه، بل هى تخص آخرين!

«« وبهذا الوضع تتحطَّم أمامه هذه المرآة أيضاً، بحيث لا يرى منها حقيقة نفسه! أو أنه يهمل قراءة كتاب اللَّه! أو يهمل قراءة أجزاء منه تُذكِّره بخطاياه! كما أنه بالمثل يهمل سماع العظات التي هم من نفس النوع. لأنه لا يريد أن ينظر في هذه المرآة التي تكشفه!

«« مرآة أخرى يمكن أن يرى الإنسان فيها نفسه، وهى " انتقادات الناس ". فمن المعروف أن كل شخص بعيد عن التوبة، يجامل نفسه باستمرار، ولا يرى فيها عيوباً، أمَّا الناس فإنَّهم قد لا يجاملون، وإنما يتكلَّمون بصراحة عمَّا يرونه من عيوب، فنعرف منهم حقيقتنا، لكي نتفادى بقدر الإمكان ما ينتقدوننا عليه. هذا إذا كان كل مِنَّا حريصاً على خلاص نفسه وعلى نقاوة قلبه. ويريد لذاته الخير... وحتى إن غضبنا بعض الأحيان من انتقاداتهم، فإن هذه المرآة تكشف لنا عيباً آخر فينا، وهو الغضب مِمَّن يُكلِّمنا بصراحة! أو تكشف لنا عيباً آخر فينا وهو البِرّ الذاتي أي اعتقاد الإنسان في نفسه أنه بار!

«« على أنَّ كثيرين يميلون إلى تحطيم هذه المرآة، مرآة انتقادات الناس. وذلك بأنَّ الواحد منهم لا يقبل مطلقاً أي كلمة انتقاد من أحد، ولا كلمة نُصح أو إرشاد. ولا يقبلون أي توجيه في تغيير سلوكهم! وأشد من هذا: أنَّ الذي ينصحهم، يتخذونه لهم عدواً. ومَن ينتقدهم يحاربونه وينتقدونه. وبهذا لا يحطِّمون هذه المرآة فقط، بل بالأكثر يضيفون إلى أخطائهم موضع النقد، أخطاء أخرى، ولا ينتفعون! كل ذلك لكي يستريحوا في داخلهم براحة خاطئة تضرَّهم...

«« مرآة أخرى يرى فيها الإنسان حقيقة نفسه وهى " المشاكل ". فالمشكلة ترينا مدى احتمالنا، كما نرى بها طريقة تصرفنا. وكذلك نرى بها نوعية نفسنا. هل نحن عندما نواجه إحدى المشاكل، نصبر ونعطيها مدى زمنياً يمكن أن تنحل فيه؟ أَمْ أننا نُفكِّر في عُمق وحكمة في طريقة أو طُرق توصلنا إلى حل المشكلة؟ أم أننا نلجأ إلى المشيرين والحُكماء نلتمس عندهم حلاَّ؟ أَما أنَّنا نلجأ إلى اللَّه بالصلاة طالبين الحل من عنده؟ كُلّها طُرق في مواجهة المشكلة يختلف فيها شخص عن آخر، وترى طبيعة كل واحد ... وحكيم هو الإنسان الذي يكتسب من المشاكل خبرة وحنكة تساعده في المستقبل عند مواجهة مشاكل أخرى، بل تعطيه فرصة في معالجة مشاكل آخرين...

«« غير أن البعض إذا صادفته مشكلة، ينهار ويبكي أو تتعب نفسه، أو يتذمَّر ويشكو! وتبقى المشكلة كما هى! بل تكون كمرآة قد كشفت له عيوباً أخرى في نفسه كالتَّذمُّر والشكوى والإنهيار. وعليه أن يُعالج هذه العيوب في نفسه...

«« وما نقوله عن المشاكل، يمكن أن نقوله أيضاً عن " التجارب " مثل حالات المرض، أو فقد قريب أو أي إنسان عزيز، أو حالة خسارة أو فقر...

«« كل هذه وغيرها أنواع من المرايا يرى فيها الإنسان نفسه وطباعه وروحياته، كما يرى أيضاً أخطاءه أو خطاياه إن وُجِدت لكي يصلح من أمره ما يحتاج إلى إصلاح! غير أن بعض الناس إن كشفت لهم إحدى المرايا عيباً فيهم، بدلاً من إصلاحه يُحطِّمون المرآة!

«« إنَّ الذين يُحطِّمون المرايا، تبقى عيوبهم كما هى دون أن تنصلح. ويكونون هم الخاسرين...

«« كإنسان مريض بالحمى، يضع الترمومتر في فمه. فإن أظهر له ارتفاعاً هائلاً في درجة حرارته، بدلاً من أن يعمل على معالجة نفسه، يُحطِّم الترمومتر غيظاً وحنقاً، ويبقى مريضاً!!

مسكين هذا الترمومتر الصادق. إنه كغيره مرآة مُحطمة!!


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

*وقت الفراغ!!

للبابا شنوده الثالث



إنَّ الذي يعرف قيمة الوقت، ويعرف كيف يستغله في سبيل منفعته ومنفعة غيره، هذا لا يمكنه أن يجد وقت فراغ. لأنه يرى أن وقته لا يكفي مطلقاً لِمَا ينبغي أن يقوم به من عمل ومن مسئوليات..

لذلك فأصحاب الرسالات الكبيرة ليس لديهم وقت فراغ. والذين لديهم طموح في حياتهم، سواء كان طموحاً روحياً أو علمياً، أو حتى طموحاً مادياً ... كل هؤلاء ليس في حياتهم وقت فراغ...

«« وإني لأعجب من الذين تقف أمامهم مشكلة يسمونها: " مشكلة وقت الفراغ! "، وأعجب بالأكثر من أولئك الذين يبحثون عن وسيلة لقتل الوقت!! بينما الوقت هو جزء من الحياة. فكيف إذن يُفكِّر البعض في أن يقتله، أو يضيعه هباءً؟! ألا يعني هذا أن حياته رخيصة في عينيه؟! وأن وقته لا قيمة له!!

«« إن وقت الفراغ قد ينشأ من عجز الإنسان في معرفة كيفية الاستفادة منه ... فإن عرف ذلك، لا تبقى أمامه مشكلة اسمها " وقت الفراغ ".

«« وقد يصبح وقت الفراغ مشكلة أمام بعض المسنين، أو الذين أكملوا خدمتهم وأحيلوا إلى المعاش أو إلى الاستيداع. وظنوا أن رسالتهم في الحياة قد انتهت! ولم يعد المجتمع في حاجة إليهم. وكأن حياتهم الباقية أصبحت بلا عمل أو بلا هدف، وصارت كلها فراغاً! أعني أولاً فراغاً في الهدف ... لذلك يلزم هؤلاء أن يبحثوا عن عمل يعملونه، حتى لا تصبح حياتهم مملة وثقيلة عليهم. ولا يهم أن يكون ذلك رسمياً، أو في وظيفة مُعيَّنة، أو عملاً بأجر...

«« ووقت الفراغ مشكلة يجابهها الطلبة في العطلة الصيفية، إذ ينتهون من دراستهم ولا يجدون ما يشغلون به أنفسهم بعد أن كانت الدراسة هى التي تشغلهم. وواجب المربين أن يوجهوا الطلاب إلى أنشطة تشغلهم في العطلة الصيفية. وهذا هو أيضاً واجب الآباء والأمهات، وواجب المرشدين الروحيين.

«« ومشكلة وقت الفراغ قد تقابل كثيراً من السيدات أو الزوجات غير العاملات، اللائي ليس لهن أطفال أو قد انتهين من تربية أطفالهن.

«« كل هؤلاء يقف أمامهم موضوع " تقضية وقت الفراغ "، والمفهوم الروحي لتقضية وقت الفراغ، ليس هو البحث عن وسيلة لقتل الوقت!! إنما البحث الجاد عن وسيلة للاستفادة من الوقت ... والمشكلة الكبرى هى أن البعض يقضون الوقت ( الزائد عندهم ) في ما يضرهم!

«« إن العقل دائم العمل، لا يهدأ ولا يصمت. إن لم يُفكِّر في أمور نافعة، قد يُفكِّر في الشر أو في ما يضر، أو على الأقل يُفكِّر في تفاهات لا تنفعه ولا تبنيه ... وهكذا بدلاً من أن يقابل الشخص فراغ الوقت، فإنه يقابل فراغاً في التفكير وفي الحياة. فعلينا أن نعطي لعقولنا ما يشغلها بطريقة روحية ومفيدة...

«« بقى أن نسأل: كيف نقضي وقت الفراغ إن وُجِدَ؟ أولاً لا مانع مطلقاً من بعض الترفيهات المقبولة، أو بعض الراحة، أو الاسترخاء Relax. لأنَّ الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يكون باستمرار منشغلاً وجاداً ومُركِّزاً، أو مشدوداً كل الوقت. واللَّه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ قد أعطانا أياماً للراحة، هى من أجلنا، ومن أجل حاجة طبيعتنا البشرية. على أن تكون الراحة أو الاسترخاء في حدود المعقول...

«« ومن الأشياء النافعة لقضاء وقت الفراغ، القراءة لِمَن يحب القراءة ويجيدها. والمهم هو اختيار نوع القراءة النافعة لبنيان الشخصية فكرياً واجتماعياً وروحياً. لأنَّ القراءة سلاح ذو حدين، يمكن أن ينفع، ويمكن أيضاً أن يفتح أموراً للذهن يمكن أن تؤثِّر عليه تأثيراً ضاراً.

«« وكالقراءة في شغل الوقت، الاستماع، عن طريق أشرطة كاسيت مفيدة ما أسهل أن توضع في العربة أثناء الانتقال أوالسفر، أو الاستماع لأيَّة تسجيلات ولو في البيت، أو الاستماع لِمَا يفيد في اجتماعات أو مؤتمرات. وبهذه الطريقة يضيف الإنسان عقلاً إلى عقله، وخبرات إلى خبرته. فيزداد حكمة ومعرفة.

«« وبالنسبة إلى الشباب، يمكن مساعدتهم بالأنشطة الصيفية التي احتلَّت مجالاً في أذهان المشرفين في المدارس أو في المعاهد والمدارس وفي مراكز الشباب، أو المهتمين بالشباب في دور العبادة وفي الجمعيات. كل أولئك مهمتهم وضع برامج لقضاء أوقات الفراغ تجذب الشباب أكثر مما يجذبهم اللهو والعبث. وبعضها رياضية تنشط الجسد وتُحسِّن صحته، كما تساعد على الترابط.

«« بعض الشباب يمكن أن يقضي وقته في تدريبات مُعيَّنة، أو أنشطة في مجال الفن بتعدُّد أنواعه: كالرسم أو النحت أو الموسيقى أو كتابة القصة إن كانت له موهبة في هذا المجال، أو يتدرَّب على أعمال يدوية نافعة. أو فتاة تتدرَّب على تنسيق البيت وتجميله، أو على أعمال أخرى كالتطريز والتدبير المنزلي...

«« بالنسبة إلى المسنين وكبار السن، يمكنهم التطوع في مجالات الخدمة الاجتماعية حيثما تتاح، وبخاصة في كثير من الجمعيات وبيوت الإيواء وما أكثرها. وبهذا يشعرون أن المجتمع لا يزال محتاجاً إليهم، وأن أمامهم مجال للعمل وتحمل مسئوليات. كما أن العمل ينشئهم.

وتوجد أحياء فقيرة أو شعبية تحتاج إلى خدمة، كخدمة المعوقين مثلاً أو الأيتام، أو خدمة المحتاجين والفقراء، أو زيارة المرضى، أو الخدمة الروحية في جذب الناس إلى التوبة، وإبعادهم عن المخدرات وأمثالها...

«« هناك خدمة أخرى نافعة جداً، وهى خدمة الكشافة والجوالة. وهى تنفع الشخص نفسه كما تنفع غيره. وينتفع المجتمع بالكشافة في حفظ النظام.

«« ختام الأمر كله: إن كان لديك وقت فراغ، حاول أن تنتفع به، ولا تُضِّعه، ولا تسمح له أن يُضيِّعك



*


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

*فراغـات!! أو أنواع من الفراغ

للبابا شنوده الثالث



تحدَّثنا في المقال السابق عن فراغ الوقت، وشيء من فراغ الفكر، وبقى أن نتحدَّث عن فراغ الشخصية، وفراغ الروحانية، وأيضاً عن الفراغ العاطفي..



«« فراغ الشخصية:

نرى في الحياة أناساًَ في ملء الشخصية، أي أن شخصية كل منهم مكتملة لكل عناصرها: إن تكلَّم واحد منهم يفيض لسانه نفعاً وعذوبة، ويهفو الآخرون لسماعه مستفيدين بعمق كلماته وبحُسن صياغتها. وإن استشاروه في أمر من الأمور، يجدون عنده نبعاً من الحكمة والإرشاد. وإن عاشروا مثل هذا الشخص يرون فيه الرقة والحنان وحُسن التعامل، والطيبة والإخلاص. وإن تولَّى هذا الإنسان إدارة عمل ما، تظهر في إدراته الجدِّيَّة والنزاهة وحُسن التدبير ... إنه في كل ما يحيط به يُمثِّل الشخصية المتكاملة الممتلئة بالخير والفضيلة، في حياتها وفي علاقاتها...

«« غير أنه ليس كل الناس هكذا، فهناك مَنْ يتصفون في حياتهم بفراغ في الشخصية، فلا توجد في حياتهم قوة ولا إنتاج، ولا أي نفع للمجتمع الذي يعيشون فيه. بل إنَّ حياتهم كلها فراغ: إن تكلَّموا، فكلامهم مُجرَّد ثرثرة لا تبني ولا تُفيد، وقد يسأم الناس سماع ما يقول، أو قد يتندرون على ما في أقواله من أخطاء! وإن عاشروه، يجدون عِشرته مُجرَّد إضاعة للوقت، لا فائدة منها. فهو لا يبدي رأياً حكيماً، ولا يتدخَّل في حل مشكلة. بل قد يكون هو نفسه مشكلة يصعب حلّها. وبالإجمال يُحكم على شخصيته بأنها تافهة. إن عدم المجتمع وجودها، فإنه لن يخسر شيئاً. وإن غاب هذا الشخص عن اجتماع ما، لا يشعر أحد بغيابه، وإن حضر لا يضيف شيئاً!

«« قد يشعر مثل هذا الإنسان بأن شخصيته فارغة لا قيمة لها في المجتمع، ولا ثمر لها ولا تأثير. ولا تلاقي اهتماماً من أحد. وهذا الشعور يُسبِّب له لوناً من صِغر النَّفس أو المذلَّة الداخلية، وبخاصة لو كان الفشل يُلاحقه، أو عدم الإقبال عليه سواء في موضوعات الزواج أو التوظف أو الصداقة! ويرى أنه لا عُمق له ولا فكر ولا معلومات ولا جاذبية ولا شخصية ولا قوة!!

«« وقد يُصاب بعُقدة النقص، إذ يحاول أن يُغطِّي على نقصه بنقص آخر! أو يعمل على علاج فراغ شخصيته بفراغ آخر. إذ يحاول أن يثبت أنه ذو معرفة وفهم، وذلك بأن يتطوَّع للكلام فيما لا يعرف، وإبداء الرأي في أمور لم يدرسها! ويدل بكلامه على جهله. وقد يُقابله الناس بالسخرية، فيزداد شعوراً بالنقص، ويرى أن هذه المحاولة لسد فراغه هى بلا جدوى.

«« ورُبَّما يحاول أحدهم أن يُغطي على فراغ شخصيته بمدح ذاته أمام الناس لكي يستجدي احترامهم! فيذكر الأعمال ( العظيمة ) التي يقام بها! أو ينسب أعمال غيره إلى نفسه! أو يعمل على تحطيم غيره انتقاداً وتشهيراً لكي يبدو هو في قمة المعرفة أو أنه خارج دائرة النقد!! أو يُقاوم العاملين بسبب ضيقه من كونهم يعملون وهو لايعمل!! أو يجلس في عظمة، ويُغطِّي فراغه بالغنى والأناقة ومظاهر الكبرياء! 

ومثل هذا الأسلوب قد تلجأ إليه أيضاً، المرأة التي تُغطِّي على فراغ شخصيتها بالزينة والتَّجمُّل والتَّحلِّي بكثرة الذهب والأحجار الكريمة...

«« والإنسان الفارغ الشخصية قد يحاول أن يعيش في الخيال وليس في الواقع. وذلك بأن يرضي نفسه بأحلام اليقظة حتى لا يشعر بفراغها! وفي هذه الأحلام يتصوَّر أنه قد صار شيئاً ما! ولكن هذه الأحلام لا تنفعه...

«« وهؤلاء الذين يشعرون بفراغ في الشخصية، ليت المجتمع يحاول أن يُوجِد لهم ما يشغلهم، ويستغل طاقاتهم المعطلة، إن كانت لهم طاقات يمكن الاستفادة بها...

وعلى كل إنسان أن يكتشف طاقاته ويستغلَّها للخير، وأن يُجاهد في كل يوم أن يعمل عملاً مفيداً، ليس لكي يشعر بالامتلاء، وإنما حُبَّاً في الخير وفي مساعدة الناس، وحينئذ سوف يشعر بالامتلاء، أو يزول شعوره بالفراغ...

«« وليت كل أحد يكون له هدف كبير يسعى إليه، ويبذل كل جهده لتحقيقه. فإنَّ ذلك ينقذه من الشعور بالفراغ.



«« الفراغ الروحي:

إنَّ الروح التي تعيش بعيدة عن اللَّه، إنما تحيا في فراغ، مهما كانت ألوان العواطف المقدمة لها. فكلها لا تشبعها...

هناك أشخاص لهم مشغوليات كثيرة تملأ كل وقتهم، ولهم مشروعات ضخمة يقومون بها، ومسئوليات خطيرة ملقاة على عواتقهم. وقد تكون لهم معلومات واسعة جداً ودراسات عميقة ... ومع كل ذلك تكون أرواحهم في فراغ، سواء شعروا بهذا الفراغ أو لم يشعروا!

«« إنه لا ينفع الإنسان شيئاً أن تمتلئ حياته بأمور كثيرة، دون أن يمتلئ قلبه بمحبة اللَّه. فما أسهل أن يتحوَّل إلى ماكينة دائمة الدوران، بلا روح. وهكذا بالرغم من العمل الكثير الذي يقوم به، ينظر اللَّه إلى هذا الإنسان فيجد روحه فارغة. فيقول له: إنَّ لك اسماً إنك حي، وأنت ميت!

«« لذلك يا إخوتي، املأوا أرواحكم بمحبة اللَّه ومعرفته. فإنَّ أرواحكم تكون في فراغ، إن بعدت عن محبة اللَّه وعن الصلة به. املأوا أرواحكم بالغذاء الروحي الذي يُقرِّبكم إلى اللَّه. قدِّموا لأرواحكم ما تحتاج إليه من صلوات وتأمُّلات، وتسابيح وتراتيل، وقراءات روحية، وكل ما يُشبع الروح. ولا تكن صلواتكم مُجرَّد ترديد ألفاظ أمام اللَّه. وتذكَّروا قول الرب في بعض الأوقات عن اليهود: " هذا الشعب يعبدني بشفتيه، أمَّا قلبه فمُبتعد عنِّي بعيداً! ".

«« لا تتركوا أرواحكم فارغة أو معوزة شيئاً من الوسائط الروحية. واعلموا أنَّ الروح القوية تنتج شخصية قوية، والروح الفارغة تنتج شخصية فارغة. كما أنكم إذا امتلأتم يمكنكم أن تفيضوا على الآخرين. فالحُب الذي في أرواحكم من نحو اللَّه ومن نحو البِرّ ومن نحو الناس، يمكنه أن ينتقل إليهم ويقودهم إلى السلوك بالروح. كما أنَّ السماء سوف تفرح بأرواحكم المملوءة حُبَّاً وبِرّاً.



*


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

*الفراغ العاطفي

بقلم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

جريدة الأهرام



تحدَّثنا من قبل عن الفراغ من جهة الوقت والفكر، وعن فراغ الشخصية، وفراغ الروح. ونوِد أن نُحدِّثكم اليوم عن الفراغ العاطفي وأنواعه، ومَن الذين يقاسون هذا الفراغ؟ ولماذا؟ وكيف يتخلَّص البعض من الفراغ العاطفي، بطُرق سليمة أو خاطئة؟

«« هناك نوعان من الفراغ: أحدهما حالة إنسان يشعر أن له قلباً كبيراً، ولا يجد مَن يملأ قلبه، فيشعر بفراغ، ويريد أن يوزِّع محبَّته، ولا يعرف إلى مَن؟ وهذا النوع يمكن أن ينحرف، إذ ركَّز عواطفه في شخصية مُعيَّنة وأحبها بطريقة خاطئة. ولكن هذا القلب الكبير قد يريحه أن يوزِّع عواطفه في المجال الاجتماعي مثلاً، كإدخال السعادة إلى قلوب اليتامى والأطفال، والمعوزين والفقراء، والمُعاقين والمرضى، والعمل الجاد في حل مشاكل الغير...

«« والنوع الثاني من الشاعرين بالفراغ العاطفي هم الذين يشعرون أنهم في حاجة إلى مَن يحبهم ويحنو عليهم، ولا يجدونه! وقد يبدأ هذا بوضوح في سن الطفولة. والفراغ العاطفي عند الأطفال، ونتائجه، هو موضوع طويل سنحاول أن نطرقه:

«« تبدأ المشكلة عند الأطفال في عدم إشباع عواطفهم من جهة والديهم أو من جهة أقاربهم أو إخوتهم أو أصحابهم. ويحدث ذلك أحياناً في حالة ابن وحيد، ليس له أخ أو أخت. ولهذا فأنا أقول دائماً أنه لا يصح أن الأسرة تكتفي بإنجاب ابن واحد، فالأصلح أن يوجد اثنان على الأقل، يُسلِّي كل منهما الآخر، يلعبان معاً، يتحدَّثان معاً، يضحكان معاً، بل حتى يختلفان ويصطلحان، ويتفاهمان معاً بعقلية الأطفال. وفي كل ذلك إشباع عاطفي لكل منهما في جو الصداقة والمودَّة، بالإضافة إلى ما ينالونه من الوالدين.

«« غير أنَّ الأطفال قد لا يجدون ما يحتاجونه من شبع عاطفي من الوالدين، فالعاطفة التي من الأبوة والأمومة لها طابع خاص ومذاق خاص. وقد يُحرَم الطفل من هذه العاطفة بسبب إهمال الوالدين أو مشغوليتهما: فالأب مشغول طول النهار، وليس لديه وقت لأطفاله! وحينما يرجع إلى بيته يكون في حاجة إلى راحة، ولا يتفرَّغ لتدليل الأطفال حتى إن طلبوا ذلك! كما أن الأم العاملة، إن رجعت إلى بيتها، قد تنشغل بأمور البيت، أو تكون مرهقة وليس لديها وقت ولا أعصاب للأطفال!

«« وأحياناً حينما يكبر الطفل بعض الشيء، تظن الأسرة أنه لم يعد محتاجاً إلى الحنان، فتهمله من جهة الإشباع العاطفي. وإن طلب ذلك، تظن أن ذلك لون من ( الدلع )! بينما هو محتاج إلى العاطفة مهما كبر ... وإن لم يجدها عند والديه، سيلتمسها من الخارج، ولا ندري كيف تكون!

«« وفي بعض الحالات، قد تعتمد الأم العاملة على الدادات أو المُربِّيات، في العناية بطفلها الصغير. ولكن هؤلاء الغريبات لا يمكن أن يُقدمنَ للطفل العاطفة الطبيعية التي للأم..!

«« وقد يُقاسي بعض الأطفال من الفراغ العاطفي بسبب عدم عدل الوالدين في معاملة أبنائهم. فقد يوجد تمييز بين معاملة الولد والبنت. وتشعر البنت بفراغ عاطفي أو بغيرة نتيجة لذلك. أو يوجد تمايز آخر من الوالدين في معاملتهما لكل من الابن الكبير أو الابن الصغير، أو في الحنو الذي يُقدَّم للابن الجميل ويُحرَم منه الذي هو أقل جمالاً. وهناك أنواع أخرى في تمييز المعاملة بين الأبناء، يشعر بها الأقل بفراغ عاطفي. بينما المساواة هى الوضع السليم...

«« كذلك مِمَّا يُتعب بعض الأطفال عاطفياً، أنهم قد يعيشون في بيت بعيد عن الحُب، أو له أسلوب خاص في التربية! مِثال ذلك ابنة لها أب حازم جداً وشديد في معاملته، كثير التوبيخ، كثير العقاب، لا تجد فيه إطلاقاً حنان الأبوة. فرُبَّما هذه الابنة ـ وهى في هذا الفراغ العاطفي ـ تجد مَن يُقدِّم لها الحُب، ولو بطريقة خاطئة، فتقبل ذلك، وترتاح إليه، لأنها في حاجة إلى قلب، أي قلب، تجد فيه حُبَّاً وحناناً...

«« لذلك نحن ننصح الآباء والأمهات بأن يقدِّموا لأبنائهم وبناتهم كل حُب وحنان، ويعاملون حينما يكبرون بروح المودَّة والصداقة، فهذا يحميهم من الإنحراف. كما ننصح الأبناء والبنات ـ إن احتاجوا إلى إشباع عاطفي ـ أن يستوفوا ما يريدون بطريقة سليمة، بغير خطأ أو إنحراف، في صداقة طاهرة...

«« كذلك ننصح باستمرار العاطفة بين المتزوجين. لأن الزواج قد يبدأ بمحبة قوية، ثم بمرور الوقت قد يحدث فتور في ذلك الحُب. ونتيجة لسوء التعامل، يبدأ كل طرف منهما أن يشعر بفراغ عاطفي، قد ينتهي بالانفصال أو بقضايا الطلاق! والزوجان الحكيمان يزدادان حُبَّاً يوماً بعد يوم، ولا فراغ في محبتهما...

«« هذا كله، يجعلنا نتحدَّث أيضاً عن الفراغ العاطفي عند الكبار، في حالة المترملين مثلاً. فالأرملة وقد فقدت زوجها شريك حياتها، قد تشعر بفراغ عاطفي، رُبَّما تحاول أن تملأه بمحبة أبنائها. ولكن قد يحدث أن الأبناء يتزوجون ويفترقون في مساكنهم، أو يهاجر البعض منهم، ويزداد الفراغ...

«« وهكذا نشأت بيوت للمسنين والمُسنَّات، حيث لم يعد لهؤلاء من الأقارب مَن يهتم به. فأصبحت هذه البيوت تقوم بالرعاية اللازمة لكبار السن، ليس فقط من جهة العناية المادية بهم، بل من جهة الإشباع العاطفي أيضاً. ونحن نلاحظ أن أي كلمة طيِّبة أو كلمة مديح أو حُب تُقال لهؤلاء المسنين، تترك في نفوسهم أثراً عميقاً يفرحون به، إذ أنه قد مضى عليهم زمن طويل لم يسمعوا فيه مثل تلك الكلمات...

«« الفراغ العاطفي قد يشعر به أيضاً، أصحاب المناصب الكبيرة الذين احيلوا إلى المعاش، ولم تعهد إليهم بمسئولية أخرى، وفقدوا ما كانوا يسمعونه قبلاً من عبارات التوقير والتبجيل والاحترام، وما كان لهم من إلتجاء الكثيرين إليهم! هؤلاء كل عبارة مديح يسمعونها وهو خارج المنصب، تُقدِّم لهم إشباعاً عاطفياً، إذ لم ينسَ الناس ماضيهم.

«« نلاحظ أنَّ الذين يشعرون بفراغ عاطفي، إمَّا أن يملأوه بطريقة روحية سليمة بمحبة اللَّه والناس، وبالخدمة الاجتماعية. أو البعض يعوضون ذلك بالانحراف الجسدي، باللهو، أو بالمخدرات. والبعض يشبعون أنفسهم بالدراسة والمعرفة. أو بكتابة البحوث أو مذكَّراتهم. والبعض يلجأون إلى ملء الفراغ بأنواع كثيرة من الأنشطة التي تستهويهم. ويجدون في تلك الأنشطة إشباعاً لعواطفهم.


*


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

أمنا العذراء ... لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


لا توجد امرأة تنبأ عنها الأنبياء واهتم بها الكتاب مثل مريم العذراء ... رموز عديدة عنها في العهد القديم وكذلك سيرتها وتسبحتها والمعجزات في العهد الجديد.

وما أكثر التمجيدات والتأملات التي وردت عن العذراء في كتب الأباء ... وما أمجد الألقاب التي تلقبها بها الكنيسة ، مستوحاة من روح الكتاب.

إنها أمنا كلنا وسيدتنا كلنا وفخر جنسنا الملكة القائمة عن يمين الملك العذراء الدائمة البتولية الطاهرة المملوءة نعمة القديسة مريم ، الأم القادرة المعينة الرحيمة أم النور ، أم الرحمة والخلاص ، الكرمة الحقانية.

هذه التي ترفعها الكنيسة فوق مرتبة رؤساء الملائكة فنقول عنها في تسابيحها و ألحانها:

علوت يا مريم فوق الشاروبيم وسموت يا مريم فوق السارافيم .

مريم التي تربت في الهيكل وعاشت حياة الصلاة والتأمل منذ طفولتها وكانت الإناء المقدس الذي إختاره الرب للحلول فيه.

أجيال طويلة إنتظرت ميلاد هذه العذراء لكي يتم بها ملء الزمان ( غل 4 : 4 ).

هذه التي أزالت عار حواء وأنقذت سمعة المرأة بعد الخطية . إنها والدة الإله ، دائمة البتولية.

إنها العذراء التي أتت إلي بلادنا اثناء طفولة المسيح وأقامت في أرضنا سنوات قدستها خلالها وباركتها.

وهي العذراء التي ظهرت في الزيتون منذ ما يزيد عن 33 عاما وجذبت إليها مشاعر الجماهير بنورها وظهورها وإفتقادها لنا .

وهي العذراء التي تجري معجزات في أماكن عديدة ، نعيد لها فيها وقصص معجزاتها هذه لا تدخل تحت حصر.

إن العذراء ليست غريبة علينا فقد اختلطت بمشاعر الأقباط في عمق ، خرج من العقيدة إلي الخبرة الخاصة والعاطفة . ما أعظمه شرفا لبلادنا وكنيستنا أن تزورها السيدة العذراء في الماضي وأن تتراءى علي قبابها منذ سنين طويلة.

لم توجد إنسانة أحبها الناس في المسيحية مثل السيدة العذراء مريم.

في مصر غالبية الكنائس تحتفل بعيدها

وفي الطقوس ما أكثر المدائح والتراتيل والتماجيد والابصاليات والذكصولوجيات الخاصة بها وبخاصة في شهر كيهك ولها عند اخوتنا الكاثوليك شهر يسمي الشهر المريمي 

وفي أديرة الرهبان في مصر يوجد علي اسمها دير البراموس ودير السريان ودير المحرق 

ويوجد دير للراهبات علي اسمها في حارة زويلة بالقاهرة وما أكثر الأديرة والمدارس التي علي اسمها في كنائس الغرب.

أقدم كنائس باسمها

أقدم كنيسة بنيت علي اسم العذراء في العصر الرسولي هي كنيسة فيلبي وأقدم كنيسة بنيت باسمها في مصر كانت في عهد البابا ثاؤنا البطريرك 16 عام 274م

ومن أشهر كنائسها كنيسة الدير المحرق التي دشنت في عهد البابا ثاؤفيلس 23 في بداية القرن الخامس

وكذلك الكنائس التي بنيت في الأماكن التي زارتها في مصر.

وبهذه المناسبة توجد لها كنيستان في أوروبا باسم عذراء الزيتون إحداهما في فرنسا والثانية في فيينا 

عظمة العذراء

عظمة العذراء قررها مجمع أفسس المسكوني المقدس الذي إنعقد سنة 431م بحضور 200 من أساقفة العالم ووضع مقدمة قانون الإيمان التي ورد فيها : نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقي ونمجدك أيتها العذراء القديسة والدة الإله لأنك ولدت لنا مخلص العالم أتي وخلص نفوسنا 

فعلي أية الأسس وضع المجمع المسكوني هذه المقدمة ؟ هذا ما سنشرحه الأن :

العذراء : هي القديسة المطوبة التي يستمر تطويبها مدي الأجيال كما ورد في تسبحتها : هوذا منذ الأن جميع جميع الأجيال تطوبني ( لو 1 : 46)

والعذراء تلقبها الكنيسة بالملكة وفي ذلك أشار عنها المزمور 45 : قامت الملكة عن يمين الملك .

ولذلك فإن كثيرا من الفنانين حينما يرسمون صورة العذراء يضعون تاجا علي رأسها وتبدو في الصورة عن يمين السيد المسيح

ويبدو تبجيل العذراء في تحية الملاك جبرائيل لها : السلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة . الرب معك . مباركة أنت في النساء ( لو 1 : 28)

أي ببركة خاصة شهدت بها أيضا القديسة أليصابات التي صرخت بصوت عظيم وقالت لها : مباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك ( لو 1 : 42)

وأمام عظمة العذراء تصاغرت القديسة أليصابات في عيني نفسها وقالت في شعور بعدم الإستحقاق مع أن أليصابات كانت تعرف أن إبنها سيكون عظيما أمام الرب وأنه يأتي بروح إيليا وقوته ( لو 1 : 15 ، 17)

" من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلي" ( لو 1 : 43)

ولعل من أوضح الأدلة علي عظمة العذراء ومكانتها لدي الرب أنه بمجرد وصول سلامها إلي أليصابات إمتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس وأحس جنينها فارتكض بابتهاج في بطنها وفي ذلك يقول الوحي الإلهي : فلما سمعت أليصابات سلام مريم ارتكض الجنين في بطنها وإمتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس ( لو 1 : 41)

إنها حقا عظمة مذهلة أن مجرد سلامها يجعل أليصابات تمتلئ من الروح القدس ! من من القديسين تسبب سلامه في أن يمتلئ غيره من الروح القدس؟ ولكن هوذا أليصابات تشهد وتقول : هوذا حين صار سلامك في أذني ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطني

امتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس بسلام مريم وأيضا نالت موهبة النبوة والكشف

فعرفت أن هذه هي أم ربها وأنها : أمنت بما قيل لها من قبل الرب

كما عرفت أن ارتكاض الجنين كان عن إبتهاج وهذا الابتهاج طبعا بسب المبارك الذي في بطن العذراء : مباركة هي ثمرة بطنك ( لو 1 : 41 – 45)

عظمة العذراء تتجلي في اختيار الرب لها من بين كل نساء العالم

الإنسانة الوحيدة التي انتظر التدبير الإلهي ألاف السنين حتي وجدها ورأها مستحقة لهذا الشرف العظيم الذي شرحه الملاك جبرائيل بقوله : الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعي إبن الله ( لو 1 : 35)

العذراء في عظمتها تفوق جميع النساء:

لهذا قال عنها الوحي الإلهي : بنات كثيرات عملن فضلا أم أنت ففقت عليهن جميعا ( أم 31 : 39) ولعله من هذا النص الإلهي أخذت مديحة الكنيسة : نساء كثيرات نلن كرامات ولم تنل مثلك واحدة منهن

هذه العذراء القديسة كانت في فكر الله وفي تدبيره منذ البدء 

ففي الخلاص الذي وٌعد به أبوينا الأولين قال لهما إن : نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية ( تك 3 : 15) هذه المرأة هي العذراء ونسلها هو المسيح الذي سحق رأس الحية علي الصليب

حياة أحاطت بها المعجزات

تبدأ في حياة العذراء قبل ولادتها وتستمر بعد وفاتها ومنها:

1- حبل بها بمعجزة من والدين عاقرين ببشري من الملاك.

2- معجزة خطوبتها بطريقة إلهية حددت الذي يأخذها ويرعاها.

3- معجزة في حبلها بالمسيح وهي عذراء مع إستمرار بتوليتها بعد الولادة.

4- معجزة في زيارتها لأليصابات التي سمعت صوت سلامها ، ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطنها وإمتلآت بالروح القدس .

5- معجزات لا تدخل تحت حصر أثناء زيارتها لأرض مصر منها سقوط الأصنام ( أش 19 : 1).

6- أول معجزة أجراها الرب في قانا الجليل كانت بطلبها.

7- معجزة حل الحديد وانقاذ متياس الرسول ، كانت بواسطتها .

8- معجزة استلام المسيح لروحها ساعة وفاتها.

9- معجزة ضرب الرب لليهود لما أرادوا الإعتداء علي جثمانها بعد وفاتها .

10- معجزة صعود جسدها إلي السماء.

11- المعجزات التي تمت علي يديها في كل مكان ، وضعت فيها كتب.

12- ظهورها في أماكن متعددة وبخاصة ظهورها العجيب في كنيستنا بالزيتون وفي بابادبلو .

ومازالت المعجزات مستمرة في كل مكان وستستمر شهادة لكرامة هذه القديسة


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

أمنا العذراء ... لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


صوم العذراء :-


تحتفل الكنيسة من أول مسري ( 7 أغسطس) بصوم السيدة العذراء وه صوم يهتم به الشعب اهتماما كيرا ويمارسه بنسك شديد والبعض يزيد عليه أياما وذلك لمحبة الناس الكبري للعذراء

وصوم العذراء مجال للنهضات الروحية في غالبية الكنائس

يعد له برنامج روحي لعظات كل يوم وقداسات يومية أيضا في بعض الكنائس حتي الكنائس التي لا تحمل اسم العذراء.

ويقام عيد كبير للسيدة العذراء في كنيستها الأثرية بمسطرد ، بل تقام أعياد لقديسين أخرين في هذه الأيام أيضا.

فعيد القديس مارجرجس في دير ميت دمسيس يكون في النصف الثاني من أغسطس وكذلك عيد القديس أبا مقار الكبير وعيد القديس مارجرجس في ديره بالرزيقات.

وفي نفس صوم العذراء نحتفل بأعياد قديسات مشهورات:

مثل القديسة بائيسة ( 2 مسري : 8 أغسطس)والقديسة يوليطة (6 مسري: 12 أغسطس)والقديسة مارينا (15 مسري: 21 أغسطس) بل أثناء صوم العذراء أيضا نحتفل بعيد التجلي المجيد يوم 13 مسري (19 أغسطس) 

وفي نفس الشهر ( 7 مسري: 13 أغسطس) تذكار بشارة الملاك جبرائيل للقديس يواقيم بميلاد مريم البتول.

إن صوم العذراء هو المناسبة الوحيدة التي تحتفل فيها الكنيسة بأعياد العذراء إنما يوجد بالأكثر شهر كيهك الذي يحفل بمدائح وتماجيد وإبصاليات للعذراء مريم القديسة.

وصوم العذراء يهتم به الأقباط في مصر وبخاصة السيدات إهتماما يفوق الوصف.

كثيرون يصومونه (بالماء والملح) أي بدون زيت ... وكثيرون يضيفون عليه أسبوعا ثالثا كنوع من النذر . ويوجد أيضا من ينذر أن هذا الصوم إنقطاعا حتي ظهور النجوم في السماء 

فما السر وراء هذا الإهتمام؟

أولا : محبة الأقباط للعذراء التي زارت بلادهم وباركتها وتركت أثارا لها في مواضع متعددة بنيت فيها كنائس.

ثانيا : كثرة المعجزات التي حدثت في مصر بشفاعة السيدة العذراء مما جعل الكثيرين يستبشرون ببناء كنيسة علي اسمها.

ولعل ظهور العذراء في كنيستها بالزيتون وما صحب هذا الظهور من معجزات قد أزاد تعلق الأقباط بالعذراء وبالصوم الذي يحمل اسمها

أعياد العذراء:

كل قديس له في الكنيسة عيد واحد ، هو يوم نياحته أو استشهاده وربما عيد أخر هو العثور علي رفاته أو معجزة حدثت باسمه أو بناء كنيسة له

لكن القديسة العذراء لها أعياد كثيرة جدا منها:

1- عيد البشارة بميلادها:

وهو يوم 7 مسري ، حيث بشر ملاك الرب أباها يواقيم بميلادها ففرح بذلك هو وأمها حنة ونذرها للرب.

2- عيد ميلاد العذراء:

وتعيد له الكنيسة في أول بشنس.

3- عيد دخولها الهيكل:

وتعيد له الكنيسة يوم 3 كيهك وهو اليوم الذي دخلت فيه لتتعبد في الهيكل في الدار المخصصة للعذاري.

4- عيد مجيئها إلي مصر:

ومعها السيد المسيح ويوسف النجار وتعيد له الكنيسة يوم 24 بشنس.

5- عيد نياحة العذراء:

وهو يوم 21 طوبة وتذكر فيه الكنيسة أيضا المعجزات التي تمت في ذلك اليوم وكان حولها الأباء الرسل ما عدا القديس توما الذي كان وقتذاك يبشر في الهند.

6- العيد الشهري للعذراء:

وهو يوم 21 من كل شهر قبطي ، تذكار لنياحتها في 21 طوبة.

7- عيد صعود جسدها إلي السماء:

وتعيد له الكنيسة في يوم 16 مسري الذي يوافق 22 من أغسطس ويسبقه صوم العذراء ( 15 يوما).

8- عيد معجزتها (حالة الحديد):

وهو يوم 21 بؤونة ونذكر فيه معجزات في حل أسر القديس متياس الرسول ومن معه بحل الحديد الذي قيدوا به.

ونعيد أيضا لبناء أول كنيسة علي اسمها في فيلبي.

وكل هذه الأعياد لها في طقس الكنيسة ألحان خاصة وذكصولوجيات تشمل في طياتها الكثير من النبوءات والرموز الخاصة بها في العهد القديم .

9- عيد ظهورها في الزيتون:

علي قباب كنيسة العذراء وكان ذلك يوم 2 أبريل سنة 1968 واستمر مدي سنوات ويوافق 24 برمهات تقريبا .

وبالإضافة إلي كل هذا نحتفل طول شهر كيهك ( من ثلث شهر ديسمبر إلي 7 يناير) بتسابيح كلها عن كرامة السيدة العذراء.

العذراء مريم في عقيدة الكنيسة:

الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية تكرم السيدة العذراء الإكرام اللائق بها بدون مبالغة ودون إقلال من شأنها.

1- فهي في إعتقاد الكنيسة "والدة الإله" وليست والدة "يسوع" كما ادعي النساطرة الذين حاربهم القديس كيرلس الإسكندري وحرمهم مجمع أفسس المسكوني المقدس .

2- والكنيسة تؤمن أن الروح القدس قد قدس مستودع العذراء أثناء الحبل بالمسيح.
وذلك كما قال لها الملاك " الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك لذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله".
وتقديس الروح القدس لمستودعها يجعل المولد منها يحبل به بلا دنس الخطية الأصلية أما العذراء نفسها فقد حبلت بها أمها كسائر الناس وهكذا قالت العذراء في تسبحتها " وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي" (لو 1 : 47).
لذلك لا توافق الكنيسة علي أن العذراء حبل بها بلا دنس الخطية الأصلية كما يؤمن أخوتنا الكاثوليك.

3- وتؤمن الكنيسة بشفاعة السيدة العذراء.
وتضع شفاعتها قبل الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة ، فهي والدة الإله وهي الملكة القائمة عن يمين الملك.

4- والكتاب يلقب العذراء بأنها "الممتلئة نعمة"
وللأسف فإن الترجمة البيروتية – إقلال من شأن العذراء- تترجم هذا الللقب بعبارة "المنعم عليها" ... وكل البشر منعم عليهم ، أما العذراء فهي الممتلئة نعمة . علي أن النعمة لا تعني العصمة.

5- والكنيسة تؤمن بدوام بتولية العذراء.
ولا يشذ عن هذه القاعدة سوي أخوتنا البروتستانت الذين ينادون بأن العذراء لها بنين بعد المسيح.

6- وتؤمن الكنيسة بصعود جسد العذراء إلي السماء وتعيد له في 16 مسري.

ألقاب العذراء ورموزها:

أ: ألقاب من حيث عظمتها وصلتها بالله:

1- نلقبها بالملكة : القائمة عن يمين الملك.
ونذكر في ذلك قول المزمور "قامت الملكة عن يمينك أيها الملك" ( مز 45 : 9) ولذلك دائما ترسم في أيقونتها علي يمين السيد المسيح ونقول عنها في القداس الإلهي "سيدتنا وملكتنا كلنا ... "

2- نقول عنها أيضا "أمنا القديسة العذراء"
وفي ذلك قول السيد المسيح وهو علي الصليب لتلميذه القديس يوحنا الحبيب "هذه أمك" (يو 19 : 27).

3- وتشبه العذراء أيضا بسلم يعقوب:
تلك السلم التي كانت واصلة بين الأرض والسماء ( تك 28: 12) وهذا رمز للعذراء التي بولادتها للمسيح أوصلت سكان الأرض إلي السماء.

4- وقد لقبت العذراء أيضا بالعروس:
لأنها العروس الحقيقية لرب المجد وتحقق فيها قول الرب لها في المزمور " إسمعي يا إبنتي وانظري وأميلي أذنك وأنسي شعبك وبيت أبيك . فإن الملك قد اشتهي حسنك لأنه هو ربك وله تسجدين"(مز 84) ولذلك لقبت بصديقة سليمان أي عذراء النشيد؟
وقيل عنها في نفس المزمور "كل مجد إبنة الملك من داخل مشتملة بأطراف موشاة بالذهب مزينة بأنواع كثيرة".

5- ونلقبها أيضا بلقب الحمامة الحسنة:
متذكرين الحمامة الحسنة التي حملت لأبينا نوح غصنا من الزيتون رمزا للسلام ، تحمل إليه بشري الخلاص من مياه الطوافان ( تك 8: 11) وبهذا اللقب يبخر الكاهن لأيقونتها وهو خارج من الهيكل وهو يقول "السلام لك أيتها العذراء مريم الحمامة الحسنة" والعذراء تشبه بالحمامة في بساطتها وطهرها وعمل الروح القدس فيها وتشبه بالحمامة التي حملت بشري الخلاص بعد الطوفان لأنها حملت بشري الخلاص بالمسيح.

6- وتشبه العذراء أيضا بالسحابة:
لإرتفاعها من جهة ولأنه هكذا شبهتها النبوة في مجيئها إلي مصر "وحي من جهة مصر: هوذا الرب راكب علي سحابة سريعة وقادم إلي مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها

(أش 19 : 1) وعبارة سحابة ترمز إلي إرتفاعها وترمز إلي الرب الذي يجئ علي السحاب 

( مت16 : 27).


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

أمنا العذراء ... لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


ألقابها ورموزها من حيث أمومتها للسيد المسيح:

7- ومن الألقاب التي وصفت بها العذراء (ثيئوطوكوس) 
أي "والدة الإله " وهذا اللقب الذي أطلقه عليها المجمع المسكوني المقدس المنعقد في أفسس سنة 431م وهو اللقب الذي تمسك به القديس كيرلس الكبير ردا علي نسطور...
وبهذا اللقب "أم ربي" خاطبتها القديسة أليصابات ( لو 1 : 43).

8- ومن ألقابها أيضا المجمرة الذهب :
ونسميها ( تي شوري) أي المجمرة بالقبطية وأحيانا شورية هرون ... أما لجمر الذي في داخلها ففيه الفحم يرمز إلي ناسوت المسيح والنار ترمز إلي لاهوته كما قيل في الكتاب "إلهنا نار أكلة" ( عب 12 :29).
فالمجمرة ترمز إلي بطن العذراء الذي فيه كان اللاهوت متحدا بالناسوت وكون المجمرة من ذهب فهذا يدل علي عظمة العذراء ونقاوتها ونظرا لطهارة العذراء وقدسيتها فإن العذراء نسميها في ألحانها المجمرةا لذهب.

9- وتلقب العذراء أيضا بالسماء الثانية:
لأنه كما أن السماء هي مسكن الله هكذا كانت العذراء مريم أثناء الحمل المقدس مسكنا لله.

10- وتلقب العذراء كذلك بمدينة الله :
وتتحقق فيها النبوءة التي في المزمور "أعمال مجيدة قيلت عنك يا مدينة الله" (مز86) أو يقال عنها "مدينة الملك العظيم" أو تحقق فيها نبوءات معينة قد قيلت عن أورشليم ... أو صهيون كما قيل أيضا في المزمور "صهيون الأم تقول إن إنسانا وإنسانا صار فيها وهو العلي الذي أسسها .."( مز 87).

11- لقبت العذراء بالكرمة التي وجد فيها عنقود الحياة:
أي السيد المسيح وبهذا اللقب تتشفع بها الكنيسة في صلاة الساعة الثالثة وتقول لها "يا والدة الإله أنت هي الكرمة الحقانية الحاملة عنقود الحياة"

12- وبصفة هذه الأمومة لها ألقاب أخري منها:
- أم النور الحقيقي ، علي إعتبار أن السيد المسيح قيل عنه إنه "النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل إنسان" (يو 1: 9).
- وبنفس الوضع لقبت بالمنارة الذهبية لأنها تحمل النور.
- أم القدوس علي إعتبار أن الملاك حينما بشرها بميلاد المسيح قال لها " لذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله" (لو 1 :35) .
- أم المخلص لأن السيد المسيح هو مخلص العالم وقد دعي اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم ( مت 1 : 21).

13- ومن رموزها أيضا العليقة التي رآها موسي النبي :
( خر 3 : 2) ونقول في المديحة "العليقة التي رآها موسي النبي في البرية مثال أم النور طوباها حملت جمر اللاهوتية تسعة أشهر في أحشاها ولم تمسسها بأذية " فالسيد الرب قيل عنه إنه "نار أكلة" ( عب 12 : 29) ترمز إليه النار التي تشتعل داخل العليقة والعليقة ترمز للقديسة العذراء.

14- ومن رموزها أيضا تابوت العهد:
وكان هذا التابوت من خشب السنط الذي لا يسوس . مغشي بالذهب من الداخل والخارج (خر 25: 10، 22) رمزا لنقاوة العذراء وعظمتها وكانت رمزا أيضا لما يحمله التابوت في داخله من أشياء ترمز إلي السيد المسيح.
فقد كان يحفظ فيه "قسط من ذهب يه المن ، وعصا هرون التي أفرخت" (عب 9 : 4) . ولوحا الشريعة ( رمزا لكلمة الله المتجسد).

15- وهكذا تشبه العذراء أيضا بقسط المن:
لأن المن كان رمزا للسيد المسيح باعتباره الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء ، كل من يأكله يحيا به أو هو أيضا خبز الحياة (يو 6 : 32, 48, 49) ومادام السيد المسيح يشبه بالمن فيمكن إذن تشبيه العذراء بقسط المن الذي حمل هذا الخبز السماوي داخله.

16- وتشبه العذراء أيضا بعصا هرون التي أفرخي:
أي أزهرت وحملت براعم الحياة بمعجزة ( عد 17 : 6-8) مع ان العصا أصلا لا حياة فيها يمكن أن تفرخ زهرا وثمرا. وذلك يرمز لبتولية العذراء التي ما كان ممكنا أن تفرخ نسلا إنما ولدت بمعجزة . ورد هذا الوصف في إبصالية الأحد.

17- خيمة الإجتماع ( قبة موسي):
خيمة الإجتماع كان يحل فيها الرب والعذراء حل فيها لرب وفي الأمرين أظهر الله محبته لشعبه وهكذا نقول في الأبصلمودية "القبة التي صنعها موسي علي جبل سيناء ، شبهوك بها يا مريم العذراء ... التي الله داخلها".

18- وتشبه العذراء بالباب الذي في المشرق:
ذلك الذي رآه حزقيال النبي وقال عنه الرب "هذا الباب يكون مغلقا لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان . لأن الرب إله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا" حز 44 : 1- 2) وهذا الباب الذي في المشرق رأي عنده النبي مجد الرب وقد ملأ النبي ( حز43 : 2- 5) .
وهذا يرمز إلي بتولية العذراء التي كانت من بلاد المشرق . وكيف أن هذه البتولية ظلت مختومة.

19- باب الحياة – باب الخلاص:
السيدة العذراء قيل عنها في سفر حزقيال إنها الباب الذي دخل منه رب المجد وخرج (حز44 : 2).
فإذا كان الرب هو الحياة تكون هي باب الحياة . وقد قال الرب "أنا هو القيامة والحياة" ( يو11 : 25) لذلك تكون العذراء هي باب الحياة الباب الذي خرج منه الرب مانحا حياة لكل المؤمنين به.
وإذا كان الرب هو الخلاص، إذ جاء خلاصا للعالم يخلص ما قد هلك ( لو19 : 10) حينئذ تكون العذراء هي باب الخلاص
وليس غريبا أن تلقب العذراء بالباب وقال أبونا يعقوب عن بيت إيل "ما أرهب هذا المكان. ما هذا إلا بيت الله وهذا باب السماء" ( تك 28: 17).

20- شبهت أيضا بقدس الأقداس:
هذا لأنه كان يدخل رئيس الكهنة مرة واحدة كل سنة ليصنع تكفيرا عن الشعب كله ومريم العذراء حل داخلها رب المجد مرة واحدة لأجل فداء العالم كله.


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

أمنا العذراء ... لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


فضائل العذراء

حياة الإتضاع:

كان الإتضاع شرطا أساسيا لمن يولد منها رب المجد.

كان لابد أن يولد من إنسانة متضعة تستطيع أن تحتمل مجد التجسد الإلهي منها ... مجد حلول الروح فيها ومجد ميلاد الرب منها ... مجد جميع الأجيال التي تطوبها وإتضاع أليصابات أمامها قائلة "من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلي" ( لو 1 : 48 ، 43) كما تحتمل كل ظهورات الملائكة وسجود المجوس أمام ابنها والمعجزات الكثيرة التي حدثت من ابنها في أرض مصر بل نور هذا الابن في حضنها.

لذلك كان "ملء الزمان"(غل 4 : 4) ينتظر هذه الإنسانة التي يولد ابن الله منها.

وقد ظهر الإتضاع في حياتها كما سنري :

- بشرها الملاك بأنها ستصير أماً للرب ولكنها قالت "هوذا أنا أمة الرب" (لو 1 : 38) أي عبدته وجاريته والمجد العظيم الذي أعطي لها لم ينقص إطلاقا من تواضعها.
بل إنه من أجل هذا التواضع منحها الله هذا المجد إذ "نظر إلي إتضاع أمته" فصنع بها عجائب (لو 1 : 48 – 49).

- وظهر إتضاع العذراء أيضا في ذهابها إلي أليصابات لكيما تخدمها في فترة حبلها فما أن سمعت أنها حبلي وهي في الشهر السادس حتي سافرت إليها في رحلة شاقة عبر الجبال وبقيت عندها ثلاثة أشهر حتي تمت أيامها لتلد (لو 1 : 39- 56) فعلت ذلك وهي حبلي برب المجد

- ومن إتضاعها عدم الحديث عن أمجاد التجسد الإلهي.

حياة التسليم

وأمرت أن تهرب إلي مصر فهربت .

وأمرت أن ترجع إلي مصر فرجعت وأمرت أن تنقل موطنها من بيت لحم وتسكن الناصرة فانتقلت وسكنت.

كانت إنسانة هادئة تحيا حياة التسليم بلا جدال لذلك فإن القدير صنع بها عجائب ... إذ نظر إلي اتضاع أمته.



حياة الإحتمال

تيتمت من والديها الإثنين وهي في الثامنة من عمرها وتحملت حياة اليتم وعاشت في الهيكل وهي طفلة واحتملت حياة الوحدة فيها وخرجت من الهيكل لتحيا في كنف نجار واحتملت حياة الفقر . ولما ولدت ابنها الوحيد لم يكن لها موضع في البيت فأضجعته في مزود (لو 1: 7) واحتملت ذلك أيضا ... واحتملت المسئولية وهي صغيرة السن واحتملت المجد الذي أحاط بها دون أن تتعبها أفكار العظمة.

لم يكن ممكنا أن تصرح بأنها ولدت وهي عذراء فصمتت واحتملت ذلك.

احتملت السفر الشاق إلي مصر ذهابا وإيابا . واحتملت طردهم لها هناك من مدينة إلي أخري بسبب سقوط الأصنام أمام المسيح (أش 19: 1) احتملت الغربة والفقر . احتملت أن "يجوز في نفسها سيف" (لو 2: 35) بسبب ما لاقاه إبنها من اضطهادات واهانات وأخيرا ألام وعار الصلب.

لم تكتنف العذراء - سلبيا بالاحتمال - بل عاشت في الفرح بالرب .

كما قالت في تسبحتها "تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي" (لو 1: 47)

الإيمان وعدم التذمر:

في كل ما إحتملته لم تتذمر اطلاقا وفي تهديد ابنها بالقتل من هيرودس وفي الهروب إلي مصر وفي ما لاقاه من إضطهاد اليهود لم تقل وأين البشارة بأنه يجلس علي كرسي داود أبيه يملك ... ولا يكون لملكه نهاية (لو 1 : 32 ، 33) بل صبرت كما قالت عنها أليصابات "أمنت بأن يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب" (لو 1 : 45) .

أمنت بأنها ستلد وهي عذراء وتحقق لها ذلك.

وأمنت بأن "القدوس المولود منها هو ابن الله" (لو 1 : 35) علي الرغم من ميلاده في مزود وتحقق لها ما أمنت به عن طريق ما رأته من رؤي ومن ملائكة ومن معجزات تمت علي يديه ، أمنت بكل هذا علي الرغم من كل ما تعرض له من إضطهادات ...

أمنت به وهو مصلوب . فرأته بعد أن قام من الأموات (مت28).

الصمت والصلاة والتأمل:

كان من تدبير الله أن تتيتم العذراء وأن تعيش في الهيكل.

وفي الهيكل تعلمت حياة الوحدة والصمت وأن تنشغل بالصلاة والتأمل وإذ فقدت محبة وحنان والديها إنشغلت بمحبة الله وحده.

وهكذا عكفت علي الصلاة والتسبحة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس وحفظ الكثير من أياته وحفظ المزامير ولعل تسبحتها في بيت أليصابات دليل واضح علي ذلك فغالبية كلماتها مأخوذة من المزامير وآيات الكتاب.

وصار الصمت من مميزاتها فعلي الرغم من أنها في أحداث الميلاد : رأت أشياء عجيبة ربما تفوق احتمال سنها كفتاة صغيرة وما أحاط بها من معجزات ومن أقوال الملائكة والرعاة والمجوس ... فلم تتحدث مفتخرة بأمجاد الميلاد بل " كانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به في قلبها" (لو 2 : 19).

إن العذراء الصامتة المتأملة ، درس لنا :

فليتنا مثلها : نتأمل كثيرا ، ونتحدث قليلا.

علي أني أري أنه لما حان الوقت أن تتكلم صارت مصدرا للتقليد الكنسي في بعض الأخبار التي عرفها منها الرسل وكاتبوا الأناجيل: عن المعجزات والأخبار أثناء الهروب في مصر وعن حديث المسيح وسط المعلمين في الهيكل وهو صغير ( لو 3 : 46 – 47).



فضائل أخري:

لقد اختار الرب هذه الفتاة الفقيرة اليتيمة لتكون أعظم إمرأة في الوجود وكانت تملك في فضائلها ما هو أعظم من الغني.

من فضائلها أيضا قداستها الشخصية ، وعفتها وبتوليتها ،و معرفتها الروحية ، وخدمتها للأخرين وأمومتها اروحية للأباء الرسل .

ويعوزنا الوقت أن تحدث عن كل فضائلها ...

تطويب العذراء :

ما أكثر التطويبات التي أعطيت للعذراء

وردت في ألحان الكنيسة وفي التسبحة ،في التذاكيات والمدائح وفي الذكصولوجيات في كل يوم من أيام أعيادها وفي الإبصلمودية الكيهكية وفي تراتيل الكنيسة وفي الإبصلمودية .

وتذكرها الكنيسة في مجمع القديسين قبل رؤساء الملائكة وهكذا في كل تشفعاتها والكنيسة في تطويب السيدة العذراء إنما تحقق النبوة التي قالتها في تسبحتها :

" هوذا منذ الأن جميع الأجيال تطوبني" (لو 1 : 48)

والكنيسة تقدم لها البخور وتقدم لها السلام وما أكثر التسابيح التي تبدأ بعبارة "السلام لمريم" ( شيري ني ماريا) أو التسابيح التي تبدأ بعبارة "إفرحي يا مريم " أو التسبحة التي يحرك فيها داود النبي الأوتار العشرة في قيثارته وفي كل وتر يذكر تطويبا لها.

نذكرها في الأجبية وفي القداس وفي كل كتب الكنيسة :

في السنكسار وفي الدفنار وفي القطمارس وفي الإبصلمودية وفي كتب المردات والألحان ... في صلوات الأجبية نذكرها في القطعة الثالثةفي كل ساعة من ساعات النهار متشفعين بها ونذكرها في قانون الإيمان ، إذ نقول في مقدمته "نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقي ونمجدك أيتها العذراء القديسة والدة الإله"

نذكرها في صلاة البركة ، أولها وأخرها:

فنبدأ البركة "بالصلوات والتضرعات والإبتهالات التي ترفعها عنا كل والدة الإله القديسة الطاهرة مريم". وبعد أن نذكر أسماء الملائكة والرسل والأنبياء والشهداء وجميع القديسين نختم بها البركة فنقول "وبركة السيدة العذراء أولا وأخيرا"



أيقونة العذراء:

هناك فرق بين صور للتأمل وأيقونة للطقس

ففي الأيقونات لابد تظهر مع المسيح باعتبارها والدة الإله.

وتكون عن يمينه إذ قيل في المزمور "قامت الملكة عن يمينك أيها الملك" (مز 45 : 9).

ولأنها ملكة علي رأسها تاج وكذلك المسيح .

وكقديسة يكون حول رأسها هالة من نور إذ قال الرب "أنتم نور العالم" (مت 5 : 14).

ولأنها السماء الثانية يوجد حولها نجوم وملائكة وسحاب .

إشفعي فينا أيتها العذراء القديسة ، ليشملنا الرب برحمته


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

*إسبوع الالآم .... لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


هو أسبوع مملوء بالذكريات المقدسة فى أخطر مرحلة من مراحل الخلاص, وأهم فصل فى قصة الفداء 


وقد أختارت الكنيسة لهذا الأسبوع قراءات معينة من العهدين القديم والحديث, كلها مشاعر وأحاسيس مؤثرة للغاية توضح علاقة الله بالبشر. كما أختارت له مجموعة من الألحان العميقة, ومن التأملات والتفاسير الروحية. 




ويسمونه أسبوع الآلام, أو أسبوع البصخة المقدس, أو الأسبوع المقدس. 


ففى اللغة الإنجليزية يقولون عنه The Holy Week (الأسبوع المقدس), وكل يوم فيه هو أقدس يوم بالنسبة إلى أسمه فى السنة كلها. فيوم الخميس مثلاً يسمونه The Holy Thursday أى الخميس المقدس. ويوم الجمعة يسمونه The Holy Friday أى الجمعة المقدسة, وهكذا… 




كان هذا الأسبوع مكرساً كله للعبادة, يتفرغ فيه الناس من جميع أعمالهم, ويجتمعون فى الكنائس طوال الوقت للصلاة والتأمل. 


كانوا يأخذون عطلة من أعمالهم, ليتفرغوا للرب ولتلك الذكريات المقدسة. ولا يعملون عملاً على الإطلاق سوى المواظبة على الكنيسة والسهر فيها للصلاة, والأستماع إلى الألحان العميقة والقراءات المقدسة…. 


ما أكثر الناس الذين يأخذون عطلة فى الأعياد والأفراح, وفى قضاء مشاغلهم. ولكن ما أجمل أن نأخذ عطلة لنقضيها مع الله فى الكنيسة. 




الملوك والأباطرة المسيحيون كانوا يمنحون عطلة فى هذا الأسبوع. 


كانوا يمنحون جميع الموظفين فى الدولة عطلة ليتفرغوا للعبادة فى الكنيسة خلال أسبوع الآلام. وقيل إن الأمبراطور ثيؤدوسيوس الكبير كان يطلق الأسرى والمساجين فى هذا الأسبوع المقدس ليشتركوا مع باقى المؤمنين فى العبادة, لأجل روحياتهم وتكوين علاقة لهم مع الله. ولعل ذلك يكون تهذيباً لهم وإصلاحاً. 




وكان السادة أيضاً يمنحون عبيدهم عطلة للعبادة . فإن كان الوحى الإلهى قد قال عن اليوم المقدس "عملاً من الأعمال لا تعمل فيه", فإنه قال أيضاً "لاتصنع عملاً ما, أنت وإبنك وإبنتك, وعبدك وأمتك وبهيمتك, ونزيلك الذى داخل أبوابك" (خر10:20). حقاً إن عبدك وأمتك لهما أيضاً حق فى أن يعبدا الله مثلك, وأن يشتركا فى قدسية تلك الأيام. من حق الخدم أن يتفرغوا أيضاً من أعمالهم لعبادة الرب. وهكذا حتى فى أعمق أيام الرق, لم تسمح الكنيسة بأن تكون روحيات السادة مبنية على حرمان العبيد. بل الكل للرب, يعبدونه معاً ويتمتعون معاً بعمق هذا الأسبوع وتأثيره ……وقوانين الرسل- فى أيام الرق- كانت تحتم أن يأخذ العبيد أسبوع عطلة فى البصخة المقدسة, وأسبوعاً آخر بمناسبة القيامة. 



فهل أنت تعطل خدمك وموظفيك خلال أسبوع الآلام؟؟ 


ومن المعروف طبعاً, أن الناس إن تفرغوا للعبادة فى هذا الأسبوع, وعاشوا خلاله فى نسك, فسوف لا يحتاجون إلى خدم يخدمونهم. 


وكانت مظاهر الحزن واضحة تماماً فى الكنيسة.




أعمدة الكنيسة ملفوفة بالسواد. الأيقونات أيضاً مجللة بالسواد. وكذلك المانجليا, وبعض جدران الكنيسة …… الألحان حزينة, والقراءات عن الآلام وأحداث هذا الأسبوع. المؤمنون جميعاً بعيدون عن كل مظاهر الفرح. السيدات تحرم عليهن الزينة خلال هذا الأسبوع. فلا يلبسن الحلى, ولا يتجملن, ولا يظهر شئ من ذلك فى ملابسهن….الحفلات طبعاً كلها ملغاة. الكنيسة كلها فى حزن, وفى شركة الآم المسيح.



فهل نحن نحتفظ بهذا الحزن المقدس خلال هذا الأسبوع؟؟؟ 


أو على الأقل هل نحتفظ بوقارنا فيه؟؟ أم نحن نقضى أوقات كثيرة منه فى عبث ومرح ولهو. ونكون خارج الكنيسة فى وضع يختلف عن وضعنا داخل الكنيسة؟؟!! 


وكانت الكنيسة فى هذا الأسبوع تعيش فى نسك شديد. 



بعض النساك كانوا يطوون الأسبوع كله. أو يطوون ثلاثة أيام ويأكلون أكلة واحدة. ثم يطوون الثلاثة أيام الباقية. وكثيرمن المؤمنين كانوا لا يأكلون شيئاً من الخميس مساءاً حتى قداس العيد. وغالبيتهم كانوا لا يأكلون فى أسبوع الآلام سوى الخبز والملح فقط وإن لم يستطيعوا, فالخبز والدقة. أما الضعفاء, فعلى الأقل كانوا لا يأكلون شيئاً حلو المذاق من الطعام الصيامى كالحلوى والمربى والعسل مثلاً. لأنه لا يليق بهم أن ياكلوا شيئاً حلواً وهم يتذكرون آلام الرب لأجلهم. كما كانوا لا 


يأكلون طعاما مطبوخاً. بسبب النسك من جهة, ولكى لا يشغلهم إعداد الطعام عن العبادة من جهة أخرى. وفى كل هذا النسك كانوا يذكرون آلام السيد المسيح. 


غالبية الأسرار كانت تعطل ما عدا سرى الأعتراف والكهنوت. 


ما كانوا يمارسون المعمودية ولا الميرون فى أسبوع الآلام, وما كان يرفع بخور ولا تقام قداسات, إلا يوم خميس العهد وسبت النور. وطبعاً من الأستحالة ممارسة سر الزواج. أما سر مسحة المرضى, فكانت تقام صلواته فى جمعة ختام الصوم, قبل أسبوع الآلام. كذلك لم تكن تقام صلوات تجنيز فى هذا الأسبوع. ومن ينتقل فيه لا يرفع عليه بخور, بل يدخل جثمانه إلى الكنيسة ويحضر صلوات البصخة, ويقرأ عليه التحليل مع صلاة خاصة. 



وصلوات الأجبية كانت تعطل فى أسبوع الآلام. 

ويستعاض عنها بتسبحة البصخة. وذلك لأن صلوات الأجبية تقدم لنا مناسبات متعددة, ونحن نريد أن نتفرغ لآلام المسيح فقط….فمثلا صلاة باكر, نتذكر فيها ميلاد المسيح, وصلاة نصف الليل نتذكر فيها مجيئه الثانى, وصلاة الساعة الثالثة نتذكر فيها حلول الروح القدس….ونحن نريد فى هذا الأسبوع أن نركز على آلام المسيح فقط. وحتى صلاة الساعة السادسة التى تذكرنا بصلبه, وصلاة الساعة التاسعة التى تذكرنا بموته, نؤجلها إلى يوم الجمعة الكبيرة, لأننا نريد أن نتتبع المسيح فى هذا الأسبوع خطوة خطوة. 


ومن جهة المزامير ننتقى منها فى هذا الأسبوع ما يناسب. 


ونترك باقى مزامير التى تشمل معانى كثيرة غير الآلام وغير أحداث هذا الأسبوع المقدس. 


لماذا سمى هذا الأسبوع بأسبوع البصخة؟؟ 


كلمة بصخة معناها فصح ومأخوذة من قول الرب فى قصة الفصح الأول "لما أرى الدم, أعبر عنكم" (خر 13:12). كانت النجاة بواسطة الدم فى يوم الفصح الأول. والفصح يرمز إلى السيد المسيح "لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا" (1 كو 5). ونحن فى هذا الأسبوع نذكر الآم السيد المسيح الذى قدم نفسه فصحاً لأجلنا, لكى حينما يرى الآب دم هذا الفصح يعبر عنا سيف المهلك, فلا نهلك. نتذكر أن دمه كان عوضاً عنا. وأنه لا خلاص إلا بهذا الدم, كما حدث يوم الفصح الأول (خر 12). 


إنها أيام مقدسة 


أيام البصخة هى أيام مقدسة, أو هى أقدس أيام السنة. فما الذى نقصده بأنها أيام مقدسة؟؟ 


المفروض طبعاً أن كل أيام حياتنا مقدسة…. 


وفى كل يوم يمر علينا، نصلى فى صلاة الشكر قائلين: "إحفظنا فى هذا اليوم المقدس وكل أيام حياتنا بكل سلام….". نقول هذا فى كل يوم من أيام حياتنا، لأن حياتنا التى أشتراها الرب بدمه، أصبحت حياة مقدسة، قدسها الرب بهذا الدم. ومع ذلك 


لا ننكر أن هناك أياماً مقدسة أكثر من غيرها….. 


ولعل أول إشارة لذلك هى تقديس يوم للرب كل أسبوع. وعن ذلك يقول الكتاب فى قصة الخليقة: "وبارك الرب اليوم السابع وقدسه" (تك3:2). ثم أمر الإنسان قائلاً: "أحفظ يوم السبت لتقدسه" (تث 12:5). 


أنه يوم الرب، يوم مقدس 


يوم باركه الرب وقدسه, وطلب إلينا أيضاً أن نقدسه….يسمونه فى اليونانية (كيرياكى) أى الخاص بالرب، أى يوم الرب…. هو يوم مخصص للرب، لا نعمل فيه عملاً من الأعمال حسب الوصية. وكذلك فى كل الأيام المقدسة التى أشار إليها الرب (لا 23). 


أنها أيام لها قداسة غير عادية، ليست كباقى الأيام. 


الحياة كلها مقدسة. ولكن أيام الرب لها قداسة غير عادية، تفوق قداسة باقى الأيام. لأنها مخصصة للرب. وهناك أوقات لها قدسية خاصة، لأعتبارات روحية معينة. فمع أن الحياة كلها مقدسة، لكن 


أوقات الصلاة مثلاً, أوقات التأمل، أوقات الرؤى والاستعلانات….هى أوقات لها قدسية من نوع خاص غير عادى…. 


وهناك أيام مقدسة فى حياة كل إنسان. 


فاليوم الذى ظهر فيه الرب لشاول الطرسوسى (أع 9)، هو يوم له قدسية خاصة. واليوم الذى رأى فيه القديس يوحنا الحبيب رؤياه التى سجلها فى سفر خاص، هو أيضاً يوم له قدسية خاصة. وأيام الأعياد كذلك لها قدسيتها. وكذلك أيام الصوم هى أيام غير عادية. وإن كانت أيام الصوم الكبير هى اقدس أيام السنة، وأسبوع البصخة هو أقدس أيام الصوم الكبير، يمكننا إذن أن نقول: 


إن أسبوع البصخة هو أقدس أيام السنة. 


الصوم فيه فى أعلى درجات النسك أكثر من أى صوم آخر. والعبادة فيه على مستوى أعمق، حيث يجتمع المؤمنون معاً فى الكنيسة طوال الأسبوع يرفعون الصلوات بروح واحدة، ويستمعون إلى قراءات منتخبة من العهدين القديم والجديد، مع ألحان لها تأثير خاص، وطقس كنسى ينفرد به هذا الأسبوع المقدس. وذكريات هذا الأسبوع عميقة فى تأثيرها، نتبع فيها السيد المسيح خطوة خطوة، ونحن نرتل له تسبحة البصخة المعروفة "لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلى الأبد آمين، يا عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا". 


والمشاعر الروحية فى هذا الأسبوع، لها عمقها الخاص. 


الناس يكونون فيه أكثر حرصاً وتدقيقاً وجدية، وأكثر تفرغاً لله. طبعاً التفرغ الكامل هو الوضع الأساسى. فإن لم يتوفر، يتفرغ الإنسان على قدر إمكانه، ويعطى الوقت لله…. 


إنه أسبوع ندخل فيه فى شركة الآم المسيح. 


نضع أمامنا كل آلامه من أجلنا، فى انسحاق قلب، وفى توبة صادقة، لكى نستعد للتناول فى يوم الخميس الكبير، اليوم الذى أعطى فيه الرب عهده المقدس لتلاميذه الآطهار، وأسس هذا السرالعظيم *


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

*القيامة مجرد مقدمة للحياة في السماء




نحن نحتفل بالقيامة‏..‏ فما هي القيامة ؟ إنها من عنصرين‏:‏ العنصر الأول هو أن يقوم الجسد‏,‏ أي يبعث حيا لأنه كان ميتا‏,‏ وبالقيامة منحه الله حياة أخري‏,‏ أما الروح فإنها حية بطبيعتها‏,‏ لم تمت حتي تبعث‏.‏ إذن العنصر الثاني للقيامة‏,‏ هو أن تأتي الروح من مستقرها لكي تتحد بالجسد‏,‏ ويعود الإنسان كاملا‏:‏ جسدا وروحا‏.‏ بعد القيامة تكون الدينونة‏,‏ أي الحساب‏,‏ فيقف الإنسان أمام منبر الله العادل ليعطي حسابا عن كل ما فعله أثناء حياته الأرضية‏,‏ خيرا كان أم شرا‏.‏ وبعد ذلك يكون الجزاء‏,‏ أما المصير‏,‏ فيذهب الأبرار إلي النعيم الأبدي‏,‏ والأشرار يلاقون العقاب‏.‏ 

والنعيم الأبدي يكون في السماء‏,‏ في عشرة الله والملائكة والقديسين‏,‏ وعن هذه الحياة في السماء سنتكلم اليوم‏:‏ 
هنا ونسأل‏:‏ ما هي السماء؟ السماء هي ما يسمو‏,‏ أي ما يعلو ويرتفع‏,‏ وتوجد سماوات يعلو بعضها علي بعض طباقا‏,‏ أي يوجد طبقات من السموات‏:‏ السماء الأولي هي سماء الطيور‏,‏ التي تسبح فيها الطيور وأيضا الطائرات علي ارتفاعات متنوعة‏,‏ فوق هذا توجد سماء أعلي هي الفلك حيث توجد الشمس والنجوم والكواكب والمجرات‏,‏ وكل الأجرام السمائية‏,‏ والإنسان قد وصل إلي طبقة بسيطة هي القمر‏..‏ 
ولكنه لن يستطيع الوصول إلي الشمس فطائرته تحترق من وهج الحرارة قبل أن تصل إليها‏,‏ فوق هذه الطبقة توجد سماء ثالثة‏,‏ وهي التي تسكن فيها أرواح الأبرار قبل القيامة العامة‏,‏ ونقول في بعض تعبيراتنا إن الروح صعدت إلي جوار الله‏.‏ فوق كل هذه السموات توجد سماء أعلي‏,‏ نسميها سماء السموات‏,‏ حيث يوجد عرش الله‏,‏ تحيط به الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة‏,‏ وكل الطغمات السمائية بكل أنواعها ودرجاتها‏...‏ علي أن الله تبارك اسمه غير محدود في كل شيء‏,‏ فليس لله مكان محدود هو العرش‏,‏ إنما عرشه هو مجده غير المحدود‏,‏ فحيث يوجد تمجيده ومحبته‏,‏ إنما يشبه هذا عرشا يجلس عليه الله‏.‏ 

وبهذه المناسبة أقول إن السماء لها معناها الحرفي الذي ذكرناه‏,‏ ولها معني آخر رمزي‏,‏ قلت فيه مرة في مناجاة الله‏:‏ 
قد نسيت الكل في حبك يا 
متعة القلب فلا تنس فتاك‏.‏ 
في سماء أنت حقا إنما 
كل قلب عاش في الحب سماك 
عرشك المحبوب قلب قد خلا 
من هوي الكل فلا يهوي سواك 
نعود إلي السماء التي يستقر فيها الأبرار بعد القيامة فنقول‏:‏ لا يوجد في السماء شيء ثقيل‏,‏ كالجسد المادي‏,‏ فكل ما فيها خفيف‏.‏ إن الملائكة يتحركون فيها ويصعدون ويهبطون في خفة عجيبة‏.‏ 
بل إن الملاك حينما يرسله الله إلي العالم الأرضي لكي يبلغ رسالته‏,‏ أو لينقذ إنسانا‏,‏ فإنه يهبط من السماء إلي الأرض في لمح البصر‏,‏ إذ إنه خفيف جدا في تحركاته وتنقلاته‏.‏ فإن كنا في السماء مع الملائكة‏,‏ هل سنكون وضعا شاذا بينهم؟‏!‏ أم نكون كما قال السيد المسيح عن القائمين من الموت يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء‏(‏ مت‏22:30).‏ 
فهل سنكون في السماء مجرد أرواح بلا أجساد؟ كلا‏,‏ فسوف تكون لنا الأجساد التي قامت من الموت‏..‏ ولكنها ستكون أجسادا روحانية ليس لها ثقل المادة لأن الجسد المادي معرض لأن يتعب‏,‏ وأن يمرض‏,‏ أو يضعف أو ينحل‏,‏ وكلها أمور لا تناسب سكان السماء‏.‏ 
والجسد المادي يحتاج أن يأكل طعاما ماديا‏,‏ والطعام المادي له تفاعلاته داخل الجسم ونتائجه‏!‏ كما أن الجسد المادي يمكن أن يقع في شهوة جسد آخر‏,‏ ومثل هذه الشهوات الجسدية لا تليق أن تكون إلي جوار الله وملائكته‏,‏ فلابد أن نرتفع علي مستواها‏.‏ 
إن الشهوات التي في السماء‏,‏ كلها شهوات روحية‏:‏ مثل شهوة الوجود مع الله ومع ملائكة وقديسيه‏,‏ أو شهوة التسبيح‏...‏ ومن غير المعقول‏,‏ أن تكون لنا شهوة أخري غير الله‏,‏ كالشهوات المادية أو الجسدية‏!!‏ وكما يقول المثل في حضرة الشمس من ذا يبصر الشهب‏.‏ 
بالطبع إذن من اللائق والمناسب أنه في السماء تنتهي شهوة المادة‏,‏ وشهوة الجسد‏,‏ وكل الشهوات الأرضية‏,‏ لأننا لو بقينا ملتصقين بهذه الشهوات‏,‏ فماذا يكون إذن الفرق ما بين الحياة في السماء والحياة علي الأرض؟‏!‏ وماذا تكون الفائدة التي نحصل عليها من الوجود في السماء في مكافأة الأبرار؟‏!‏ وإن كان الأثرياء الاتقياء علي الأرض يتمتعون بكل الشهوات الأرضية الحلال‏,‏ فماذا يأخذون في السماء‏,‏ إن كانوا ينتظرون بلاشك شيئا أفضل؟‏!‏ وبخاصة لو كانوا قد سئموا تلك المشهيات الأرضية‏,‏ ويشتاقون إلي نوعية أخري أفضل وأسمي وأرقي مما تعودوه في حياتهم الأرضية‏!‏ 
لذلك وعدنا الله بما لم تره عين‏,‏ وما لم تسمع به إذن‏,‏ وما لم يخطر علي بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه‏(‏ أكو‏2:9).‏ ويقول الكتاب المقدس إن الأشياء التي تري وقتية‏,‏ أما التي لا تري فأبدية‏(2‏ كو‏4:18)‏ لذلك نحن ننتظر من الحياة في السماء كل أنواع المتع التي لا تري‏,‏ أي التي فوق حواسنا الأرضية‏.‏ نقطة أخري‏,‏ وهي أننا حاليا علي الأرض منشغلون بأشياء كثيرة‏,‏ خاصة بالعمل أو بالأنشطة أو بواجباتنا من نحو الأسرة أو المجتمع أو الدولة‏,‏ بحيث لا يوجد لنا وقت كاف نقضيه مع الله تبارك اسمه‏,‏ وما نقدمه له من وقت‏,‏ هو ضئيل بلاشك‏!‏ 
فهل في الأبدية‏,‏ في السماء‏,‏ سننشغل أيضا عن الله بأمور أخري؟‏!‏ كلا فليست هذه هي طبيعة الحياة في السماء‏,‏ وإن انشغلنا عن الله هناك‏,‏ نكون غير مستحقين للسماء‏,‏ ولا نكون حينذاك كملائكة الله في السماء‏.‏ فمن غير المعقول أن نكون في السماء في غربة عن الله‏!‏ كما هي الحياة علي الأرض‏!‏ إن الحياة في السماء هي الحياة في الحب الإلهي ـ وما عدا ذل فهو لا شيء‏...‏ والحب الإلهي هو موضوع طويل علينا أن نستعد له من الآن وندرب أنفسنا عليه‏,‏ حتي لا تكون الحياة في السماء غريبة علينا‏,‏ أو نكون نحن غرباء عنها‏..!!



نقطة مية فى نهر النيل
لقداسة البابا شنودة

# هل تعلم أن هذا النهر أصله قطرات من الماء ، نزلت مطرا وتجمعت فصارت نهرا ؟ 
ألا نتعلم منه أن أى عمل ضخم قد يبدأ بشئ بسيط ، ربما بفكرة . وعلى رأى المثل 
( اٍن أطول مشوار أوله خطوة ) أول خطية بدأت بمجرد جلسة بسيطة مع الحية . وربما أكبر مشاجرة تبدأ بكلمة . 
# نتعلم من النيل أن نقطة الماء اللينة الناعمة ، إذا بمتابعة واٍستمرار على صخر أو جبل ، أمكنها أن تحفر فيه طريقا : فنأخذ درسا هاما عن المثابرة . 
# هذا الماء يحمل الطين من جبال الحبشة ، يبدو لأول وهلة معكرا ، ولكنه يحمل الغرين الذى هو سبب خصوبة مصر ، وهو الذى كسا رملها بالطين . 
# هذه المياه المعكرة بالطين ، تغنى مع عذراء النشيد وتقول ( أنا سوداء وجميلة ) وعلى الرغم من هذا التعكر ، فإن هذه المياه تحمل فى داخلها عذوبة جميلة ، لشاربها ، تظهر فيما بعد بعوامل من التنقية ، كما ظهرت عذوبة حياة أوغسطينوس وموسى الأسود بعد التوبة .
# قبل حفر مجرى النيل ، كانت المياه تنسكب على الجانبين وتكون مستنقعات . ولكنها ما لبثت أن تعمق مجراها شيئا فشيئا على مدى زمن طويل ، حتى استقرت . 
يعطينا هذا الأمر فكرة عن التدرج فى الحياة الروحية ، والصبر على النفس حتى تصل إلى استقرارها بعد حين . كما أنه لا يجوز لنا أن ندين من هم فى مرحلة المستنقعات ، ولم يصلوا إلى المجرى العميق المستقر .
# كما أننا يجب لأن نمدح جانبى النهر ، اللذين يجرى الماء بينهما ، ويحجزانه من الانسكاب هنا وهناك. اٍنهما ليسا حاجزين يحدان من حريته ، وإنما هما حافظان من الضياع. اٍنهما كالوصايا : ليست قيودا للحرية ، بل حوافظ .
# إنها رحلة طويلة قد قطعها النيل ، حتى وصل إلينا ، وهو فى أثنائها يوزع من خيره على كل بلد تصادفه : فأعطى أثيوبيا ، والنوبة ، والسودان ، ومصر وكل الصحراوات المحيطة 000 يعلمنا أن نعطى الخير لكل من نصادفه.
+ + 




*


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

إكسب قلوب الناس ومحبتهم .... لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


الانسان الحكيم هو الذى يعمل باستمرار على زيادة عدد محبيه, وتقليل عدد من يعاديه. يبذل جهده – على قدر طاقته – فى أن تحيط باستمرار قلوب تحبه. ولا يفسح مجالاً لتكوين عداوة مع أحد, واضعاً أمامه قول سليمان الحكيم "رابح النفوس حكيم"...

وفى علاقاته مع الآخرين, يتذكر تلك النصيحة الغالية: 

" من لا توافقك صداقته, لا تتخذه لك عدوّاً "

ذلك لأن العداوة نار ربما تحرق الطرفين, أو على الأقل طرفاً واحداً منهما. فهى إذن خسارة ينبغى أن يتفاداها كل حريص...

***

والذى يعمل على ربح النفوس, فليس يعمل ذلك لمجرد صالحه, وإنما لصالحهم أيضاً. ولأجل تنفيذ وصية الله فى أن يسود السلام بين الجميع, وأن تتنقى القلوب من كل ضغينة وحقد, ويتفرغ الناس للعمل الإيجابى البنّاء, بدلاً من إضاعة الوقت و تبديد الطاقات فى السلبيات وفى الصراع. وكذلك لفائدة المجتمع كله حتى يكون بناءً راسخاً يشد بعضه بعضاً... ويتعاون فيه الكل على عمل الخير, وإعطاء صورة جميلة للقيم, وإعطاء صورة جميلة للقيم و للأخلاقيات المعاشة 

***

إن ربح النفوس هو مبدأ رعوى واجتماعى. وهو مبدأ روحى وإدارى فى نفس الوقت...

فهو لازم جداً لحفظ كيان الجماعة, سواء على مستوى الأسرة أو الدراسة, أو الإدارة والنظام, أو العلاقة مع الله ومع سلام الإنسان داخل نفسه...

ففى الأسرة, على الزوجين أن يربح كل منهما الآخر, فيعيشان فى سلام, لا يختلفان ولا ينفصلان, بل يراعى كل منهما نفسية الآخر, ويعمل على حفظ المودة مهما اختلفت وجهات النظر إلى الأمور أحياناً. ويجتهد الإثنان فى كسب محبة أبنائهما باستمرار, لا عن طريق التدليل الخاطئ, ولا بأسلوب الحزم القاسى, وإنما بالرعاية والعناية. وهكذا تكون الأسرة مترابطة.

ولذلك فالأم التى تشكو من متاعب أبنائها, ومن عصيانهم لها أو تمردهم عليها, إنما تعترف ضمناً أنها لم تكسب محبتهم منذ طفولتهم, ولم تكوّن صداقة معهم تحفظهم تحت إرشادها...

***

كذلك ربح النفوس لازم فى محيط المدارس والمعاهد العلمية.

والمدرس الناجح يتميز بمحبة تلاميذه له, وإلتفافهم حوله ناظرين إليه كأب ومرشد وصديق, يحترمونه ويثقون برأيه ونصائحه كما يثقون بعلمه وثقافته. وهذا المدرس الناجح- فى ربحه لقلوب تلاميذه – لا يقتصر عمله على التدريس, وإنما يشمل أيضاً التربية والتهذيب, وإعداد جيل نافع لخدمة الوطن ومنتج فى محيط المجتمع.

***

ربح النفوس يلزم أيضاً فى مجال العمل والادارة

فكل من يريد عملاً, عليه أن يجمع العاملين معه, فى رابطة قوية من الإخلاص له والأمانة فى العمل. وذلك بما يظهره لهم فى كل مناسبة من الاهتمام بهم, وحسن معاملتهم, ورعايتهم مادياً وصحياً. فلا يكون مجرد رئيس يأمر وينهى, ويحاسب ويعاقب, وفى حزم يحرص على سلامة العمل, إنما يكون أيضاً قلباً شفوقاً على العمال, تربطهم به محبة وولاء إلى جوار الطاعة والأحترام..

إن ربح نفوس العاملين والموظفين، هو الضمان الأساسى لسير العمل ونجاحه، وهو ضمان لاستمرار العمل وحفظه من التظاهر والاعتصام والاحتجاج والمطالبة بحقوق يرون أنها غير متوفرة ! 

*** 

ورابح النفوس، يتصف بأنه يهتم بالكل ويكسب الكل

يفهم نفسية الآخرين، ويعاملهم بما يناسبهم. يهتم بالتعابى ويعمل على إراحتهم. ويربح الضعفاء وصغار النفوس ويشجعهم ويتأنى عليهم ولا يطالبهم بما هو أكثر من قدراتهم.

يحاول أن يكسب المقاومين، فلا يكون سريع الغضب أو ميالاً الى المجازة والانتقام. بل يتصف بالتسامح والصبر والإحتمال .

أيضاً يحاول أن يحتفظ بكسب الأصدقاء. ولا يخسرهم بكثرة العتاب وشدته. إنما يذكر باستمرار مودتهم، ويغمض العين عن ضعفاتهم أحياناً, ولا يركزّ عليها.

وبالنسبة إلى عموم الناس, يربحهم بالقدوة الحسنة و بالمعاملة الطيبة وبالجواب اللين الذى يصرف الغضب.

***

ورابح النفوس يحترم الكل, ولا يستهزئ بأحد أو يتهكم عليه. 

ولا يكون نقّاداً ينظر باستمرار إلى النقط السوداء متجاهلاً فضائل الأخرين.

ورابح النفوس لا يراهم الناس فى طريق الحياة, إنما يحب الكل, ويرجو الخير للكل, ويفرح بنجاح غيره, دون أن يعتبر أحداً منافساً له أو معطلاً.

ويكون مجاملاً فى شتى المناسبات. يشارك الناس فى مشاعرهم ويكون خدوماً, يساعد من يحتاج إلى مساعدة, ويأخذ بيد الساقط حتى يقوم, ويتعاون فى كل عمل خيرّ...

ورابح النفوس ينبغى أن يكون دمث الخلق, عفّ اللسان, وبشوشاً, ورقيقاً فى معاملته. ويكون سمح الملامح.

بهذا يكسب الناس. يكسب محبتهم وثقتهم, ويعيش مع الكل فى سلام بقدر إمكانه.


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

الهاربون من اللَّه

بقلم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

جريدة الأهرام



عشرات ومئات الملايين يؤمنون باللَّه، ويُصلُّون ويصومون. ولكن كثيرين من هؤلاء المؤمنين يهربون من اللَّه! أي يهربون من الحياة معه، ومن محبته، ومن الحياة الروحية التي يدعوهم إليها، أو من بعض المهام التي يدعوهم إليها ... فلماذا يهرب كل هؤلاء؟ وكيف يهربون؟ وهل يستمرون في هروبهم أم يرجعون؟

?? هناك أشخاص يهربون من اللَّه بسبب شهواتهم. يشعرون أن حياتهم مع اللَّه ستحرمهم من شهوات لا يريدون تركها. مثال ذلك الوجوديون الملحدون، الذين يرون أنَّ وصايا اللَّه تمنعهم من تحقيق شهواتهم وتحقيق وجودهم فيها. فيكون شعور الواحد منهم هو " من الخير أنَّ اللَّه لا يوجد، لكي أُوجد أنا!! ".

أو مثل شخص يقول: " إن سرت مع اللَّه سأنقسم على ذاتي، وسأدخل في صراع بين الروح والجسد، وصراع بين الخير والشر، وأنا لا أُريد أن أدخل في صراعات! فمن الخير لي إذن أن أبعد عن طريق اللَّه هذا وعن وصاياه! ".

هؤلاء شهواتهم تتعبهم وليس وصايا اللَّه، ولكنهم لا يريدون أن يواجهوا هذا الواقع لأنهم يخافونه. هم مثل إنسان مريض بمرض خطير، يهرب من الأطباء، ومن الكشف والأشعة والتحاليل، لكي يستريح ولو راحة وهمية، هارباً من الواقع لأنَّ الواقع يتعبه.

?? هناك أشخاص يرون أن البعيدين عن اللَّه مستريحون، ويستطيعون أن يقضوا مصالحهم بأنواع وطُرق شتَّى: بكذبة بسيطة تتغطى كل غلطة، بشهادة مرَضيَّة مزوَّرة يُبرِّرون كل غياب، بالرشوة والمحسوبية يُقضى كل عمل، بالتساهل في الأخلاقيات يمكن كسب عديد من الأصدقاء، بعبارتين من عبارات التَّملُّق يمكن كسب الرؤساء وخداعهم، وبشيء من الرياء الخفيف يمكن الحصول على احترام الناس ومديحهم، وبضربة قاسية ومؤامرة خفيَّة يُمكن التَّخلُّص من جميع المقاومين ... أمَّا طريق الرب فهو صعب وكله قيود وموانع! فلماذا السير فيه؟! لذلك يرى هؤلاء أن الهروب من اللَّه أفضل!

?? أو أن البعض يرى أن طريق اللَّه لا يُناسب العصر! لا يناسب ما وصلت إليه المدنية والأفكار الحديثة وطبيعة المجتمع. ويقولون إنَّ الذين يسيرون مع اللَّه هم ( دقَّة قديمة ) لم يتحضروا بعد. فالبُعد عنهم وعن طريق اللَّه أفضل لكي يحتفظ الإنسان بسُمعته كشخص راقٍ متمدن ... كما يرون أيضاً أن المجتمع الحديث يسخرمن هؤلاء المتحفِّظين، وهكذا يهرب هؤلاء من اللَّه.

?? البعض يهرب من اللَّه بسبب مُسمَّيات روحية تتعبه: فالحياة الروحية فيها محاسبة النَّفس، وفيها حياة التوبة، وفيه النمو الروحي. وكل هذه أمور متعبة في نظر هؤلاء. يقول الشخص منهم: ما معنى أن أجلس وأُحاسب نفسي وأكتشف أن لي ضعفات وسقطات، وأدخل في مذلة الندم والشعور بالإثم Sense of guilt، وأيضاً في تعب الضمير وتبكيته! مالي وكل هذا. الهروب منه أفضل لكي أعيش مستريحاً. مثل هذا، هو كشخص عنده دمِّل أو خُراج، لا يريد أن يفتحه ويُنظِّف ما فيه. بل يظن أنه يتركه هكذا ويستريح!... كما أنَّ التوبة بالنسبة إليهم هى ترك حياة جميلة في أعينهم فما الدَّاعي للسَيْرِ في التوبة وخسارة حياة المتعة الخاطئة. فالهروب من كل ذلك أفضل. وبالتالي الهروب من اللَّه الذي يدعو إلى التوبة وتغيير الحياة. أمثال هؤلاء يعيشون في حالة تخدير دائم من الناحية الروحية. أو في حالة لا وعي بالنسبة إلى ضمائرهم. وهم يهربون من واقعهم ويهربون من اللَّه.

?? وهناك مَن يهرب من اللَّه، لأنَّ لديه شيئاً يحرص عليه، ويخاف عليه من اللَّه: هناك مَن يحرص على ما لديه من مال، أو مظاهر من العظمة، أو قسوة تخضع الناس له، أو إدارة أعمال للهو، أو شهرة في الملاهي، أو أساليب خاطئة توصله إلى ما يريد ... فإن سار في طريق اللَّه يحرمه من كل ذلك. فالوضع الأمثل أن يهرب من اللَّه.

?? والبعض يهرب من اللَّه بسبب اليأس، إذ يرى أن السَّيْر في طريق اللَّه طويل لا يعرف مداه. فاللَّه لا يريدنا فقط في حياة التوبة، إنما يطالبنا بالنمو الروحي حتى نصل إلى حياة القداسة أو الكمال الممكن. فمَن يستطيع كل هذا؟! ومَن يستطيع في كل فضيلة أن يتطوَّر فيها حتى يصل إلى قمَّتِها؟! إذن الهروب من اللَّه أفضل.

?? وهناك أسباب أخرى كثيرة للهروب من اللَّه. على أن الذين يهربون منه، يهربون أيضاً من كل ما يتعلَّق باللَّه. يهربون من دور العبادة، ومن قراءة كلام اللَّه ووصاياه، ومن التأمُّل في حياة الفضيلة، ومن الاجتماعات الروحية، ومن كل مَن يُبكِّتهم بسبب طريقهم الخاطئ، ومن كل مَن يدعوهم إلى تغيير نمط حياتهم.

ونحن نقول لكل هؤلاء: مهما هربتم من اللَّه، فهو سيسعى إليكم ليجذبكم إليه. وقد صدق داود النبي حينما قال للَّه في المزمور: " أين أهرب من روحك، ومن وجهك أين أختفي؟! ". كما نقول لهم إنَّ هذا الهرب ليس من صالحكم. ويجب أن تواجهوا الواقع في شجاعة وصدق.

?? وأوَّل واقع تواجهه هو أبديتك، أي مصيرك الأبدي. فإلى أي مصير سيقودك الواقع الذي تعيش فيه؟ إذن عليك أن تواجه نفسك. وأنت لا تستطيع أن تخدر ضميرك إلى الأبد. فلابد أن يصحو في يوم ما. وحينئذ ماذا تفعل؟

?? مشكلة كبيرة تواجه الناس، وهى: كيف سيترك الشخص خطيئته مع أنه يحبها؟! كأن الذي يترك الخطيَّة سيظل بنفس القلب الذي يشتهيه! كلا، فإنَّ اللَّه حينما يُرجِع التائب إليه يمنحه قلباً جديداً يختلف عن القلب الذي كان يشتهي الخطيئة. كما أنه يمنحه نعمة خاصة تقوده في الطريق الجديد. فلا تعطِ فرصة للشيطان الذي يحاول أن يظهر لك صعوبة الطريق إلى اللَّه ويُقنعك بالهروب منه


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

حكمة اللَّه

بقلم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

جريدة الأهرام



من صفات اللَّه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ أنه حكيم في كل ما يفعل. وقد يوجد أيضاً من البشر أشخاص حكماء، كقول الشاعر:

فخذوا العلم على أربابه
<!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
<!--[endif]-->
...
واطلبوا الحكمة عند الحكماء
<!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
<!--[endif]-->


ولكن حكمة اللَّه تتميَّز عن كل هؤلاء بأنها حكمة غير محدودة، وأنها للخير، وتشمل الكل، وتقف العقول مبهورة أمامها...

وسنضرب الآن بعض أمثلة لحكمة اللَّه. ولنتكلَّم أولاً عن حكمته ـ عزّ وجلّ ـ في موضوع الخلق...

?? يقول داود النبي في المزمور: " ما أعظم أعمالك يارب، كلها بحكمة صنعتها ". الخالق العظيم بحكمة كبيرة رتَّب مواعيد الخلق: خلق الماء أولاً قبل أن يخلق النبات والعُشب لكي يتغذَّى النبات والعُشب عليه. وخلق هذيْن قبل أن يخلق الحيوان لكي يتغذَّى الحيوان على العُشب. وخلق الإنسان أخيراً لكي يتغذَّى على النبات ولكي يكون الحيوان في خدمته.

?? وما أعجب حكمة اللَّه في علم وظائف الأعضاء بالنسبة إلى مخلوقاته: انظروا كيف منح وظائف مُعيَّنة لكل مركز من مراكز المخ، وكذلك حكمته في وظائف القلب وعلاقته بالمخ، وفي وظائف كل جهاز من أجهزة الجسم، كالكبد، والكُلى، وكل عناصر الجهاز الهضمي، والجهاز الدوري، وعمل الدم، وعمل العظام. بل أيضاً وعمل الضمير، وعمل الأعصاب، وعمل العقل.

انظروا أيضاً حكمة اللَّه في قوانين الوراثة، وكيف يرث الجنين من صفات والديه، وبعض صفات الأجداد وما تركوه من صفات كامنة في الأعمام والأخوال. وما مركز الجينات في كل ذلك ومركز الهرمونات والكروموزمات. وما حكمة اللَّه في قوانين الوراثة المُتعلِّقة في الشكل العام وبالقامة، ولون العين ولون الشعر، وملامح الوجه ونوع فصيلة الدم وما إلى ذلك...

?? كذلك حكمة اللَّه في خلقه الطبائع مُتعددة ومتنوعة: فقد خلق الملائكة أرواحاً بعيدة عن المادة، بصفات بعيدة تماماً عن البشر. وخلق كائنات جامدة هى مادة فقط، بلا نفس ولا روح. كالجبال والأنهار والحجارة والرمل. وخلق كائنات أخرى بعضها من جسد مادي ونفس: كالحيوانات والطيور والأسماك والحشرات. ثم خلق الإنسان من جسد مادي ونفس وروح وله عقل وضمير ... وكل نوع من هذه الأنواع له صفاته التي يتميَّز بها.

وكل تلك الخليقة في تنوّع عجيب: تنوّع في اللون، وفي الشكل، وفي الفهم، وفي الطباع، وفي نوع النفسية والعقلية. بل وفي تنوّع أيضاً في النطق أو عدمه وفي نوع الأصوات أيضاً ... حتى لا تمل الخليقة من النظر إلى بعضها البعض...

تصوَّروا ماذا كانت الخليقة لو لم يوجد بها هذا التنوّع؟! أي لو كان الجميع من البشر مثلاً بعقلية واحدة ونفسية واحدة وشكل واحد! ينظر كل إنسان إلى غيره، وكأنه ينظر إلى مرآة!

بل إنَّ اللَّه أوجد مثل هذا التنوّع في خلقه للملائكة. فليسوا كلهم درجة واحدة ولا طغمة واحدة. وهناك ملائكة للتسبيح تقف أمام العرش الإلهي. وملائكة أخرى للخدمة تُرسَل في مهمات مُعيَّنة.

?? وفي الطبيعة الجامدة أوجد أنواعاً أيضاً: أوجد الضغط والحرارة والهواء والسُّحب والأمطار. بحيث ينتقل الهواء من الضغط الثقيل إلى الضغط الخفيف. وهذا الضغط الخفيف يخف بالحرارة. وإذا ازدادت حدة الهواء وسرعته، يتحوَّل إلى رياح وعواصف. ويمكن أن يتبخَّر الماء ويرتفع ويتحوَّل إلى سُحب، ثم يتكثَّف أيضاً ويتحوَّل إلى مطر.

هناك حكمة وضعها اللَّه في قوانين الْفَلَك: في العلاقات القائمة بين الشموس والكواكب والنجوم والمجرَّات ... وما ينتج عنها من الفصول ومن الحرارة والبرودة، والنور والظلمة، وعلاقة كل هذه بحياة الإنسان. كل ذلك بنظام ثابت عجيب وحكيم.

?? ونرى حكمة اللَّه في منحه للمخلوقات الضعيفة وسيلة تنجو بها من الكائنات التي هى أقوى منها: فالأسد يستطيع أن يفترس الغزال. ولكن اللَّه منح للغزال قدرة عجيبة على الجري ينجو بها من الأسد. والكلب يستطيع أن يفترس القط، ولكن اللَّه منح القط قدرة على التَّسلُّق بحيث يتسلَّق الأشجار والأعمدة وينجو من الكلب. والقط عنده قدرة أن يفترس الفأر، لكن اللَّه منح الفأر قدرة على الحفر، فيحفر لنفسه مسالك يختبأ فيها من القط ... وهكذا بالنسبة إلى كائنات كثيرة.

?? يمكننا أيضاً أن نتأمَّل حكمة اللَّه في التجارب والألم، بل وفي وجود الألم عامة. إنَّ الألم في الجسد يكشف مواضع المرض فيه. وما أخطر الأمراض التي لا يشعر فيها الإنسان بالألم وتظل تنتشر حتى تصبح صعبة العلاج. وقد سمح اللَّه بالألم من أجل قيادة الإنسان إلى التوبة أحياناً. فإنَّ ساعة واحدة من الألم المُتعب قد تُرجِع الإنسان إلى اللَّه وتقوده إلى التوبة أكثر من عشرات العظات. ففيما يشعر أنه قريب من الأبدية، يستعد لها. أو يشعر باحتياجه الشديد إلى اللَّه فيسعى إليه. بل إنَّ الألم يوجد مشاعر الحنو والتعاطف بين الناس فيُساهم بعضهم في العمل على تخفيف آلام الغير وهكذا تنمو العلاقات الاجتماعية.

هناك تأمُّل آخر من جهة حكمة اللَّه في الموت: فقد أوجد اللَّه الموت لينقل الإنسان من حياة مادية فانية إلى حياة روحية باقية. ومن حكمة اللَّه في الموت أنه لا يستبقي على الأرض أجيالاً متتابعة من شيخوخة عاجزة. بل يجعلها تفسح الطريق إلى أجيال جديدة كلها حيوية ونشاط وإنتاج. ومن حكمة اللَّه في وجود الموت أن يجعل الناس يستعدون للأبدية عارفين أن هذا العمر ليس باقياً على الأرض.

?? إننا جميعاً نؤمن بحكمة اللَّه. وإيماننا هذا له فوائد عديدة في حياتنا. إذ نثق باللَّه ونُسلِّمه الحياة. ونشكره على كل تدبيراته معنا ومع غيرنا. وفي إيماننا بحكمة اللَّه نبعد عن التَّذمُّر والشكوى وعن التجديف أيضاً، شاعرين أن كل ما يعمله اللَّه هو من أجل خيرنا سواء فهمنا ذلك أو لم نفهم.


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

حكمة اللَّه في الخلق والتدبير

بقلم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

جريدة الأهرام



?? لقد دبَّر اللَّه لكل واحد من مخلوقاته ما يريحه وما يناسبه. فالدب القطبي مثلاً، لأنه يعيش في مناطق باردة، دبَّر له اللَّه فرواً لتدفئته. بينما الحصان لا يحتاج إلى ذلك. والجمل خلق له اللَّه خفَّاً في قدميه يمشي به على الرمال. والقرد خلق له مرونة في كل فقراته تمكنه من تسلق الأشجار مثلاً. كذلك خلق اللَّه أجنحة للطيور، وزعانف للأسماك وللحيوانات الضعيفة دبَّر لها وسيلة للهرب.

حدث مرة أنني مررت على تكعيبة للعنب فرأيت تدبير اللَّه العجيب: ففي الشتاء تنفض الكرمة أوراقها، فتدخل أشعة الشمس لكي يتدفأ مَن يجلس تحت التكعيبة في فصل البرد. وتعود أوراق الكرمة فتملأ التكعيبة في الصيف، لكي يستظل مَن يجلس تحتها في فصل الحر. إنها حكمة عجيبة في التدبير وهكذا مع الأشجار النفضية. إلى جوار نفع كل هذا في تدبير حياة الشجرة نفسها.

?? هناك أيضاً تدبير إلهي عجيب في وظائف أعضاء الإنسان: لقد دبَّر له اللَّه كل شيء: العدسة العجيبة الموجودة في العين، والمضخة العجيبة الموجودة في القلب، والمراكز العجيبة التي في المخ، والحساسية العجيبة التي في سائر الحواس، كاللمس والشم والذوق. والمفاصل العجيبة التي للأطرف، والمرونة العجيبة الموجودة في الفقرات.

كذلك العمل العجيب الذي تقوم به كل أجهزته: يكفي أن يأكل الإنسان مثلاً قطعة من الحلوى. فتقوم الأسنان واللسان بعملهما: اللسان يلوكها، والأسنان والضروس تحطمها وتهيئها للبلع. ثم تتناولها مجموعة من الافرازات، منها ما يخص المواد الدهنية، وما يخص المواد السكرية، وما يخص المواد النشوية، لكي يتم هضمها ثم تمثيلها. وتتحوَّل إلى أنسجة ودم في جسم الإنسان من نفس النوع!

?? وكما دبَّر اللَّه طبيعة الأجرام السماوية وعملها، كذلك دبَّر حياة حتى الحشرات: خذوا مثلاً تدبير اللَّه للنحلة، كيف منحها ذلك التدبير العجيب في جمع الرحيق من الزهور، وتحويل الرحيق إلى شهد وكأنها عالم في الكيمياء. ومنحها استخراج غذاء الملكات، وكأنها صيدلي ماهر يعد أقوى علاج. كذلك منحها تدبيراً عجيباً في صنع الخلايا وكأنها مهندس بارع! ومنحها تدبيراً عجيباً في العمل الإداري والعلاقة بين العمال وبينهم وبين الملكة. حتى قال في ذلك أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي:

مملكة مُدبَّرة
تحمل في العمال والصنَّاع
أعجب لعمال
<!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
<!--[endif]-->
...

...

...
بامرأة مؤمَّرة
عبء السيطرة
يولون عليهم قيصرة
<!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
<!--[endif]-->




?? وهكذا منح اللَّه أيضاً تدبيراً عجيباً للطيور في رحلاتهم الطويلة، وقيادة تلك الرحلات. ومنح الخليقة الحيوانية تدبيراً منظماً في النسل. كما منح النباتات أيضاً في ذلك نظاماً وتدبيراً، به تبذر الشجرة بذراً يصنع ثمراً، بذره فيه كجنسه.

?? كذلك قام اللَّه بتدبير حياة الإنسان جملة وأفراداً. فكل إنسان يُدبِّر اللَّه له عملاً خاصاً بحيث ينتهي هذا التدبير إلى القصد الإلهي لو أن هذا الإنسان قد سلَّم نفسه لعمل اللَّه وتدبيره.

أمامنا مثل عجيب هو حياة يوسف الصديق وكيف دبَّرها اللَّه خطوة خطوة إلى أن انتهت إلى الوضع الكريم الذي أراده اللَّه له. 

ما أكثر ما يضطرب إنسان في حياته الروحية. ويقول للرب: متى أصل؟ متى أدرك وأنال؟ ولكن اللَّه في حكمته العجيبة يُدبِّر الوقت الذي يراه أفضل الأوقات لتنظيم حياة هذا الإنسان.

?? إنَّ اللَّه لا يُدبِّر الكل بأسلوب واحد، إنما يُدبِّر كل واحد بما يناسبه، وفي الوقت الذي يناسبه. تختلف التدابير والأوقات، ولكن العامل المشترك في الكل هو الحكمة الإلهية والصلاح الذي يتميَّز به تدبير اللَّه. نرى ذلك مثلاً في حياة موسى النبي منذ طفولته، وفي حياة يوسف الصديق، وفي حياة داود النبي، وفي حياة غيرهم. كل أولئك كانت حياتهم ألحاناً في قيثارة اللَّه. حياة كل واحد منهم كانت وتراً خاصاً بنغمة مُعيَّنة، عزف عليها التدبير الإلهي لتكون سيمفونية عجيبة تستمتع بها البشرية.

?? ونرى حكمة اللَّه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ في أنه دبَّر حلولاً لمشاكل كثيرة ما كانت تخطر على بال. كما حدث أنه شق البحر الأحمر، وأنزل من السماء المن والسلوى، الأمر الذي حدث في التاريخ لأول مرة. كما دبَّر في حياة البعض أحلاماً ورؤى كانت تفاسيرها لوناً من النبوءات عمَّا يحدث فيما بعد. وكانت تلك الرؤى إعلانات من اللَّه عن طريقة تدبيره.

?? على أنه كثيراً ما لجأ البشر إلى حلول بشرية ففشلت ثم تدخلت الحلول الإلهية كعلاج حاسم للإشكالات. وفي هذا المجال قصص عديدة جداً لسنا نظن أن هذه الصفحات تتسع لها الآن.

?? على أن تدبير اللَّه لحياة الإنسان، لا يعني إلغاء حرية هذا الإنسان في تدبير حياته. إنما يتمتع بالتدبير الإلهي، مَن يسلم حياته ومشيئته للَّه، يصرفها الرب حسب مشيئته. وهكذا تخضع المشيئة البشرية للمشيئة الإلهية، وتسير الاثنتان في خط واحد وهدف واحد. وتُسمَّى هذه بحياة التسليم، أي تسليم الإنسان للمشيئة الإلهية. وتُبنى على الثقة الكاملة بحكمة اللَّه في تدبيره، والإيمان بخيرية العمل الإلهي، والإيمان بأن التوقيت الذي يضعه اللَّه هو أفضل توقيت، والرضا بما يفعله اللَّه. بل ينتقل الرضا إلى مستوى الشكر على كل ما يشاءه اللَّه. وفي كل ذلك لا يخامر قلب الإنسان أي شك أو تذمر على تدبير اللَّه، مهما ك


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

8ص1



ساقطع المقالات بفاصل كل فترة 

يخص ايضا بابا شنودة 

فاصل ثم عودة للمقالات 


:download:​


جميع تأملات البابا شنودة فيديو كمان


+++

تأمل ربنا موجود 

http://www.4shared.com/file/40086065/e69bcb9b/____.html

تأمل ارجع مرة تاني لربنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/41071610..._________.html

تأمل توبي يا نفسي 

http://www.4shared.com/file/40472133..._________.html

تأمل ما مركز الله في حياتك 

http://www.4shared.com/file/43045768...1/_______.html

تأمل لك القوة والمجد

http://www.4shared.com/file/44676973...__69_____.html

تأمل صلاة التسبيح 
http://www.4shared.com/file/45577488/39b97cd4/____.html

ترنيمة يا ألهي اعمق الحب هواك 
الترنيمة عن البابا 

http://rapidshare.com/files/18070553..._HOB_HAWAK.wma


منقول للأمانة من منتدى مارجرجس 



لينك الموضوع 



http://margerges.mam9.com/montada-f50/topic-t1459.htm




سلام و نعمة 
​​


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

تأملات فى سفر يونان النبي 1
لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



إن سفر يونان النبى مملوء بالتأملات الروحية الجميلة ، نعرض لهذا السفر من الناحية الروحية البحتة وليس من جهة الجدل اللاهوتى . سبيلنا هو الأستفادة وليس النقاش . نريد أن نأخذ من هذا السفر الجميل دروسا نافعة لحياتنا . نستفيد من عمل الله ، ومن فضائل الناس ، ومن أخطائهم . 

وما أجمل ما فعلته الكنيسة إذ اختارت هذا السفر ليكون مقدمة للصوم الكبير ، يسبقه بأسبوعين ، بقصة جميلة للتوبة ، وللصوم حتى نستقبل أيام الأربعين المقدسة بقلب نقى ملتصق بالرب . 

والعجيب أن كثيرين من الذين يدرسون سفر يونان ، يركزون على أهل نينوى وصومهم وينسون ركاب السفينة ، وينسون يونان النبى ومشكلته . فماذا كانت مشكلة يونان ؟ 


مشكلة يونـــان 


أن الله فى سفر يونان النبى ، يريد أن يعرفنا حقيقة هامة هى أن الأنبياء ليسوا من طبيعة أخرى غير طبيعتنا ، بل هم أشخاص " تحت الآلام مثلنا " يع 5 : 17 . 

لهم ضعفاتهم ولهم نقائهم وعيوبهم ، ومن الممكن أن يسقطوا كما نسقط . كل ما فى الأمر أن نعمة الله عملت فيهم ، وأعطتهم قوة ليست هى قوتهم وإنما هى قوة الروح القدس العامل فى ضعفهم ، لكى يكون فضل القوة لله وليس لنا كما يقول الرسول ( 2 كو 4 : 7 ) 

وقد كان يونان النبى من " ضعفاء العالم " الذين اختارهم الرب ليخزى بهم الأقوياء ( 1 كو 1 : 27 ) . كانت له عيوبه ، وكانت له فضائله . وقد اختاره الرب على الرغم من عيوبه ، وعمل به ، وعمل فيه ، وعمل معه وأقامه نبيا قديسا عظيما لا نستحق التراب الذى يدوسه بقدميه . لكى يرينا بهذا أيضا أنه يمكن أن يعمل معنا ويستخدم ضعفنا ، كما عمل مع يونان من قبل .. 


+ سقطات فى هروب يونان :


سنرى بعضا من ضعف يونان فى موقفه من دعوة الرب ، يقول الكتاب :

" وصار قول الرب إلى يونان بن أمتاى قائلا : قم أذهب إلى نينوى المدينة العظيمة ، وناد عليها ، لأنه قد صعد شرهم أمامى . فقام يونان ليخرج إلى ترشيش من وجه الرب . فنزل إلى يافا ، فوجد سفينة ذاهبة إلى ترشيش ، فدفع أجرتها ، ونزل فيها ليذهب معهم إلى ترشيش من وجه الرب " 

وهنا نرى يونان النبى وقد سقط فى عدة أخطاء ، 

وكانت السقطة الأولى له هى المخالفة والعصيان . 

+ لم يستطع أن يطيع الرب فى هذا الأمر ، وهو النبى الذى ليس له عمل سوى أن يدعو الناس إلى طاعة الرب . عندما نقع فى المخالفة ، يجدر بنا أن نشفق على المخالفين . واضعين أمامنا قول الرسول : 

" اذكروا المقيدين كأنكم مقيدون أيضا مثلهم ... " ( عب 13 : 3 ) .

+ على أن سقطة المخالفة التى وقع فيها يونان ، كانت تخفى وراءها سقطة أخرى أصعب وأشد هى الكبرياء ممثلة فى الأعتزاز بكلمته ، وترفعه عن أن يقول كلمة وتسقط إلى الأرض ولا تنفذ ... 

كان اعتزازه بكلمته هو السبب الذى دفعه إلى العصيان ، وحقا أن خطية يمكن أن تقود إلى خطية أخرى ، فى سلسلة متلاحمة الحلقات . 

كان يونان يعلم أن الله رحيم ورؤوف ، وأنه لا بد سيعفو عن هذه المدينة إذا تابت . وهنا سبب المشكلة ! 

- وماذا يضيرك يا يونان فى أن يكون الله رحيما ويعفو ؟ 

- يضيرنى الشىء الكثير : سأقول للناس كلمة ، وكلمتى ستنزل إلى الأرض 

+ إلى هذا الحد كان يونان متمركزا حول ذاته ! 

لم يستطع أن ينكر ذاته فى سبيل خلاص الناس . كانت هيبته وكرامته وكلمته ، أهم عنده من خلاص مدينة بأكملها ..! 

كان لا مانع عنده من أن يشتغل مع الرب ، على شرط أن يحافظ له الرب على كرامته وعلى هيبة كلمته .. من أجل هذا هرب من وجه الرب ، ولم يقبل القيام بتلك المهمة التى تهز كبرياءه ... 

وكان صريحا مع الرب فى كشف داخليته له إذ قال له فيما بعد عندما عاتبه :

" آه يا رب ، أليس هذه كلامى إذ كنت بعد فى أرضى ، لذلك بادرت إلى الهرب إلى ترشيش ، لأنى علمت أنك إله رؤوف ورحيم بطىء الغضب وكثير الرحمة ونادم على الشر " ( 4 : 2 ) . 

+ وكان هرب يونان من وجه الرب يحمل فى ثناياه خطية أخرى هى الجهل وعدم الإيمان 

هذا الذى يهرب من الرب ، إلى أين يهرب ، والرب موجود فى كل مكان ؟! 

صدق داود النبى حينما قال للرب : " أين أذهب من روحك ؟ ومن وجهك أين أهرب ؟ ... ( مز 139 : 7 – 10 ) . 

أما يونان فكان مثل جده آدم الذى ظن أن يختفى من وجه الرب وراء الشجر ... 

حقا إن الخطية تطفىء فى الإنسان نور المعرفة ، وتنسيه حتى البديهيات ! 

وجد يونان فى يافا سفينة ذاهبة إلى ترشيش ، فدفع أجرتها ، ونزل فيها .. 

والعجيب أن الخطيئة كلفته مالا وجهدا . دفع أجرة للسفينة ليكمل خطيته .. 

أما النعمة فننالها مجانا .. 

عندما دفع يونان أجرةالسفينة خسر خسارة مزدوجة : خسر ماله ، وخسر أيضا طاعته ونقاوته .. 

العجيب أن الله استخدم عصيان يونان للخير . حقا إن الله يمكنه أن يستخدم كل شىء لمجد اسمه .. 

اللــه يستخدم الكل 

لقد عصى يونان أمر الرب ، وهرب راكبا السفينة ، ولكن الله الذى " يخرج من ىلآكل أكلا ومن الجافى حلاوة " ( قض 14 : 14 ) ، الله الذى يستطيع أن يحول الشر إلى خير استطاع أيضا أن يستفيد من عصيان يونان ... 

إن كان بسبب طاعة يونان سيخلص أهل نينوى ، فإنه بعصيان يونان يمكن أن يخلص أهل السفينة !!

وكأن الله يقول له : هل تظن يا يونان أنك قد هربت منى ؟ كلا . أنا سأرسلك إلى ركاب السفينة ، ليس كنبى ، ولا كمبشر ، ولا كصوت صارخ يدعو الناس إلى التوبة ، وإنما كمذنب وخاطىء وسبب إشكال وتعب للآخرين ، وبهذه الصورة سأخلصهم بواسطتك . 

هل ركبت البحر فى هروبك يا يونان ؟ إذن فقد دخلت فى دائرة مشيئتى أيضا . لأننى أملك البحر كما أملك البر ، كلاهما من صنع يدى . وأمواج البحر ومياهه وحيتانه تطيعنى أكثر منك كما سترى . 

طاعة غير العاقلين 

لقد أخجل الرب يونان النبى بطاعة أهل نينوى ، وببر أهل السفينة وإيمانهم ، وأيضا بطاعة الجمادات والمخلوقات غير العاقلة . ومن الجميل أننا نرى كل هؤلاء فى ارساليات إلهية وفى مهمات رسمية أدوها على أكمل وجه وأفضله . فما هى هذه الكائنات غير العاقلة التى كانت عناصر نافعة فى إتمام المشيئة الإلهية ؟ 

+ " فأرسل الرب ريحا شديدة إلى البحر ، فحدث نوء عظيم فى البحر حتى كادت السفينة تنكسر " ( 1 : 4 ) . 

لقد أدت الريح واجبها ، وكانت رسولا من الرب ، قادت الناس إلى الصلاة ، فصرخ كل واحد إلى إلهه . 

+ وكما أدت هذه الريح الشديدة مهمتها فى أول القصة كذلك أدت مهمة أخرى فى آخر القصة ، إذ يقول الكتاب : " وحدث عند طلوع الشمس أن الله أعد ريحا شرقية حارة ، فضربت الشمس على رأس يونان فذبل فطلب لنفسه الموت .. " ( 4 : 8 ) . 

+ وكما استخدم الله الريح ، استخدم الحوت أيضا لتنفيذ مشيئته : وفى ذلك يقول الكتاب أول :ا " وأما الرب فأعد حوتا عظيما ليبتلع يونان ، فكان يونان فى جوف الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال " ( 1 : 17 ) . 

ثم يعود فيقول " وأمر الرب الحوت ، فقذف يونان إلى البر " ( 2 : 10 ) . وهكذا كان الحوت ينفذ أوامر إلهية تصدر إليه ، وينفذها بدقة وحرص حسب مشيئة الرب . 

+ وكما استخدم الله الريح والحوت ، استخدم الشمس والدودة واليقطينة . 

ويقول الكتاب : " فأعد الرب الإله يقطينة فارتفعت فوق يونان ... " ( 4 : 6 ) . 

ويقول : " ثم أعد الله دودة عند طلوع الفجر فى الغد ، فضربت اليقطينة فيبست " ( 4 : 7 ) 

وأيضا : " الله أعد ريحا شرقية حارة فضربت الشمس على رأس يونان " ( 4 : 8 ) . 

فى سفر يونان كانت كل هذه الكائنات مطيعة للرب ، الوحيد الذى لم يكن مطيعا هو الإنسان العاقل ، يونان ..... الذى منحه الله حرية ارادة يمكنه بها أن يخالفه ! . 

هكذا الإنسان ، أما باقى الكائنات فلا تعرف غير الطاعة . على أنه لم يكن كل إنسان غير مطيع فى سفر يونان ، بل كل الناس أطاعوا ، ما عدا يونان ؛ النبــى !! 

على أن يونان لم يهرب من المهمة اشفاقا على نينوى ، من الهلاك ، بل على العكس هرب خوفا من أن تبقى المدينة ولا تهلك ... 

لم يتشفع فيها كإبراهيم عندما تشفع فى سدوم . بل أنه حزن واغتاظ واغتم غما شديدا ، ورأى أن الموت هو أفضل لنفسه من الحياة ، كل ذلك لأن الله لم يتمم انذاره ويهلك المدينة 

أراد الله للبحر أن يهيج فهاج ، وأراد له أن يهدأ بعد القاء يونان فيه فهدأ ... ما أعجب الطبيعة المطيعة التى لا تعصى لله أمرا ، كالإنسان . 

+ وكما أمر الحوت الضخم الكبير لكى ينفذ جزءا من الخطة الإلهية ، كذلك أمر الدودة البسيطة أمرها أن تضرب اليقطينة فيبست ... مأ أعجب هذا أن نرى حتى الدودة تكون جزءا من العمل الإلهى المقدس الكامل ... حقا ما أجمل قول الكتاب : " انظروا لا تحتقروا أحد هؤلاء الصغار " متى 18 : 10 . 

ليتنا نأخذ درسا من كل هؤلاء وندرك نحن أيضا عمق عبارة " لتكن مشيئتك " فى حياتنا وحياة الناس . هذه العبارة التى فشل يونان فى ممارستها ، ولم يستطع أن يصل إليها إلا بعد تجارب كثيرة وصراع مع الله ، وعقوبات ، واقناعات ... أخيرا استطاع الله أن يقنعه بخيرية المشيئة الإلهية ، مهما كانت مخالفة لمشيئته الذاتية . 


+ + + 




بحارة أمميــــون 


كانوا أفضل من النبى 
ما أعجب أهل هذه السفينة التى ركبها يونان .. حقا كانوا أممين ، ومع ذلك كانت لهم فضائل عجيبة فاقوا بها النبى العظيم . وفيهم تحقق قول الرب " ولى خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ، ينبغى أن آتى بتلك أيضا فتسمع صوتى . وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد " ( يو 10 : 16 ) . 

يذكرنى أهل هذه السفينة بكرنيليوس قائد المائة ، الذى كان فى مظهره رجلا أمميا بعيدا عن رعوية الله ، ولكنه كان فى حقيقته رجلا تقيا خائفا الله هو وجميع بيته . 

لعله تدبير الهي أن ينزل يونان فى هذه السفينة بالذات ، من أجله ومن أجل هذه السفينة .. لم يشأ الله أن يمضى إلى كورة بعيدة . 


فضائل أهل السفينة


+ أول صفة جميلة فى بحارة هذه السفينة أنهم كانوا رجال صلاة . 

يقول الكتاب : " فخاف الملاحون ، وصرخوا كل واحد إلى إلهه ، وطرحوا الأمتعة التى فى السفينة إلى البحر ليخففوا عنهم " ( 1 : 5 ) . 

نلاحظ هنا أنهم لجأوا إلى الله قبل تنفيذهم ما تتطلبه الحكمة البشرية لإنقاذ الموقف . لوا أولا ثم ألقوا الأمتعة ليخففوا عن السفينة ,.... 

كان كل بحارة السفينة وركابها يصلون ، والوحيد الذى لم يكن يصلى فى ذلك الوقت هو نبى الله يونان !! 

وحتى بعد أن أيقظوه ، لم يقل الكتاب أنه قام وصلى ! 

إنه موقف مخجل حقا .. 

عجيب حقا هو الرب إذ يبكت أحد أنبيائه برجل أممى : " مالك نائما " .. ما هذا الكسل والتراخى واللامبالاه ؟! ألا تقوم وتصلى كباقى الناس ؟ 

" قم أصرخ إلى إلهك ، عسى أن يفتكر الإله فينا فلا نهلك " ... 

كيف خالف الله ، وكسر وصيته وهرب منه ، واستطاع أن ينام نوما ثقيلا ؟! لا بد أن ضميره كان قد نام أيضا ، نوما ثقيلا ، مثله ... 

+ صفة جميلة ثانية نجدها فى أهل السفينة أنهم كانوا يبحثون عن الله . 

لم يقولوا ليونان فى تعصب لديانتهم " قم اصرخ إلى إلهنا " . وإنما قالوا له " قم أصرخ إلى إلهك ، عسى أن يفتكر الإله فينا فلا نهلك " .. وهذا يدل على أنهم كانوا يبحثون عن الله .. 

+ صفة جميلة ثالثة وهى أنهم كانوا رجال بساطة وإيمان .. لم يكتفوا بالصلاة ، وإنما أيضا ألقوا قرعة ... 

فى تقواهم كانوا يشمئزون من بشاعة الخطية ويشعرون أنها سبب البلايا التى تحيق بالإنسان .. 

+ كانوا أيضا أشخاصا عادلين لا يحكمون على أحد بسرعة ، بل إتصفوا بطول الأناة وبالفحص وإرضاء الضمير .. 

أما يونان فاعترف لهم وقال : " أنا عبرانى ، وأنا خائف من الرب إله السماء الذى صنع البحر والبر ، وبمجرد سماعهم ذلك الكلام خافوا خوفا عظيما .. 

هل إلهك يا يونان هو إله البحر والبر ؟ نحن الآن فى البحر ، إذن فنحن فى يد إلهك أنت ... ونحن نريد الوصول إلى البر .. وإلهك هو إله البر أيضا ، كما هو إله البحر ، إذن فنحن فى يديه . 

لذلك خافوا ووبخوه قائلين : " لماذا فعلت هذا ؟! "

وللمرة الثانية يتبكت النبى العظيم من الأمميين . 

+ وكما كان ركاب السفينة عادلين ، كانوا أيضا فى منتهى الرحمة والشفقة : 

كانوا يوقنون أنه مذنب ويستحق الموت ، ومع ذلك لم يكن سهلا على هؤلاء القوم الرحماء ، أن يميتوا إنسانا حتى لو كان هو السبب فى ضياع متاعهم وأملاكهم وتهديد حياتهم بالخطر .. 

قال لهم يونان : " خذونى واطرحونى فى البحر ، فيسكن البحر عنكم ، لأنى عالم أنه بسببى هذا النوء العظيك عليكم " ... 

لقد بذلوا كل جهدهم لإنقاذ الرجل الخاطىء من الموت ، ولكن دون جدوى . كانت مشيئة الرب أن يلقى يونان فى البحر .. وهكذا أسقط فىأيديهم ، ولكن لكى يريحوا ضمائرهم ، صرخوا إلى الرب وقالوا " آه يارب ، لا نهلك من أجل نفس هذا الرجل . ولا تجعل علينا دما بريئا ، لأنك أنت يارب فعلت كما شئت " 

وإذ تحققوا أن هذه هى مشيئة الله ، وأنهم لا يستطيعون أن يقفوا ضد مشيئته ، " أخذوا يونان وطرحوه فى البحر ، فوقف البحر عن هيجانه " .... 

+ من كل ما سبق يتضح أن هؤلاء البحارة كان لهم ضمير حساس نقى ، وأنهم أرادوا بكل حرص أن يقفوا أمام ضميرهم بلا لوم . 

+ كانت لهؤلاء الناس قلوب مستعدة لعمل الله فيها : كانوا يتلمسون إرادة الله لتنفيذها . ولما وقف هيجان البحر بإلقاء يونان فيه ، تأكدوا من وجود الله فى الأمر ، فآمنوا بالرب ، وذبحوا له ذبيحة ، ونذروا له نذورا .. وفى إيمانهم بالرب لم يؤمنوا فقط أنه هو الرب ، وإنما بتقديمهم للذبيحة أعلنوا أيضا إيمانهم بالدم والكفارة .. 

وهكذا كسب الله المعركة الأولى ، وتمم خلاص أهل السفينة بعصيان يونان بقيت فى خطة الله للخلاص مسألتان هامتان أخريان : وهما خلاص أهل نينوى ، وخلاص يونان .





:download:

يتببببببببببببببببببع


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

يونان فى بطن الحوت 2

أُلقى يونان فى البحر ، ولكنه لم يلق للموت .. كانت الإرادة الإلهية ما تزال ممسكة به ، والله ما يزال عند خطته أن يرسل يونان إلى مدينة نينوى لإنقاذها ... 

+ وهل ما يزال هذا الإنسان يارب يصلح لهذه الخدمة الكبيرة بعد كل ما صدر منه ؟ 

- نعم ، إن يونان هذا هو ابنى وحبيبى ، ونبيى أيضا ، وسأرسله إلى نينوى . إن كان قد أخطأ فإنى سأصلحه ، وأجعله صالحا للخدمة ، وأنقذ نفسه ، وأنقذ المدينة به .. هذا الحجر غير المصقول سأتعهده بالنحت ، حتى أجعله صالحا للبناء ... 

حقا إن الله عجيب فى طول أناته . لا يغضب ولا يتخلى بسرعة عن خدامه الذين يخطئون 
عندما ألقى يونان فىالبحر ، تلقفته الأيدى الإلهية ، وحملته فى رفق لكى لا يهلك ، ولكى لا يغرق ، أخذه الله ووضعه فى جوف حوت ، ليحفظه آمنا هناك ... 

كان الله قد " أعد حوتا عظيما ليبتلع يونان " ( 1 : 17 ) . لم يعده للإهلاك ، وإنما للحفظ .. لم يكن الحوت عقوبة وإنما كان صونا . كان يونان فى بطن الحوت أكثر امنا وراحة مما لو ظل فى البحر ، يكافح الأمواج ، ويكافح البحر ، ويكافح التعب والبرد والريح .. 

كان هذا الحوت مرسلا من الله ، لينقذ الإرادة الإلهية التى كلف بها . 

لم يكن له سلطان أن يأكله أو يفرز عليه عصارات ويحلله ويمتصه . كلا ، بل ابتلعه ليدخله إلى أحضانه الداخلية ، ويحفظه حتى يصل إلى قرب هدفه . كان وسيلة مواصلات مجانية يصل بها يونان إلى أقرب مكان من محطة النزول . 

كأن يونان كان فى غواصة حصينة تمخر به البحر وهو فى جوفها تحت الماء .. 

كان يونان فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام سليما لا يقوى عليه الحوت . كما كان المسيح فى القبر ثلاثة أيام سليما لا يقوى عليه الموت .

هكذا أنت أيها الأخ المبارك ، ان أعد الله حوتا عظيما ليبتلعك ، فلا تخف ، ولا تتضايق ولا تحزن ، بل بارك الرب داخله كما فعل يونان . 

حاذر أن تشكو كلما ابتلعك حوت ، فالحيتان فى بحر هذا العالم كثيرة .. 

كان ذلك الحوت ضخما جدا ، كان حوتا عظيما .. وجد يونان نفسه فى بركة ماء فماذا يعمل ؟ رجع إلى عقله .. وركع وصلى فى جوف الحوت .. ونظر إليه الرب وابتهج : 

آه يا يونان ، اننى أريد منك هذه الصلاة من بداية القصة ، كل ما حدث كان القصد منه أن أجعلك تركع ، ولو فى جوف حوت ، لنتفاهم ....

أخذ يونان صورته الأولى كإنسان مطيع محب لله ، مؤمن جدا بوعوده . رجع كما كان يثق بالله ويشكره ... 

إن صلاة يونان وهو فى جوف الحوت ، مؤثرة جدا ، تتسم بروح النبوة وبالإيمان العجيب " والإيقان بأمور لا ترى " .... 


يقول قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث : 


إنها من أعظم الصلوات التى قرأتها فى حياتى .. ليته كان قد قدمها ، أو قدم صلاة من نوعها قبل أن يفكر فى الهروب من الرب .. حقا أن الضيقات هى مدرسة للصلاة ... 

لقد تأثرت كثيرا بقوله " دعوت من ضيقى الرب فاستجابنى " . وقلت فى نفسى : ما هذا يا يونان ؟ كيف استجابك وأنت ما تزال فى جوف الحوت ؟! أما كان الأجدر أن تقول " دعوت يارب فى ضيقى فاستجبنى " فتطلب هذه الأستجابة لا أن تعلنها ؟! . 

لكن يونان يرى بعين الإيمان ما سوف يعطيه له الرب . يراه كأنه قائم أمامه ، وليس كأنه سيأخذه فيما بعد ، فيفرح قائلا " دعوت ... فأستجابنى " . 

ويستمر يونان فى صلاته العجيبة ، فيقول للرب " صرخت من جوف الهاوية ، فسمعت صوتى .. جازت فوقى جميع تياراتك ولججك . ولكننى أعود أنظر إلى هيكل قدسك " ... بهذا الإيمان رأى يونان نفسه خارج الحوت ، ينظر إلى هيكل الرب ... 

وبهذا الإيمان استطاع أن يحول صلاته من طلب إلى شكر ، وهو ما يزال بعد فى جوف الحوت العظيم .. فختم صلاته بقوله " أما أنا فبصوت الحمد أذبح لك ، وأوفى بما نذرته . للرب الخلاص " ( 2 : 9 ) . 

كيف تأكدت أيها النبى القديس من أن الرب قد سمع صوتك ، وقد استجابك ، وقد سمح أن تخرج من بطن الحوت ، وتعود مرة أخرى تنظر إلى هيكله ؟؟ أين منك هذا الهيكل وهو بعيد فى أورشليم ، بينما أنت فى جوف الحوت ، فى مكان ما من البحرلا تستطيع تحديده ؟! ولكن النبى يجيب : 

أنا واثق تماما أننى سأخرج من بطن الحوت ، وأكمل رسالتى ، لأن كلمة الله لا تسقط ولا ترجع فارغة . 

عجيب جدا هذا الرجل فى إيمانه ، إنه حقا رجل الإيمان العميق الذى اختاره الرب ... لا ننكر أن ضبابا قد اكتنفه فأخطأ إلى الله ، ولكن عنصره ما يزال طيبا . 

إنه يرى المستقبل الملىء بالرجاء قائما كأنه الحاضر ، ويشكر الرب على خلاص لم ينله بعد من جهة الزمن ، ولكنه قد ناله فعلا من جهة الكشف الخاص بموهبة النبوة ، الخاص بالرجل المفتوح العينين ، الذى يرى رؤى الرب كأنها فى كتاب مفتوح ، ويتمتع بمواعيده قبل أن تأتى ... 

وإذ وصل ايمان يونان إلى هذا الحد العجيب ، أمر الرب الحوت فقذفه إلى البر .. 

كان سير هذا الحوت بإحكام عظيم ، وفق خطة إلهية مدبرة تدعو إلى الأطمئنان ، ظهر فى الوقت المناسب ، وفى المكان المناسب ، لكى يحمل يونان فى داخله كما لو كان هذا النبى ينتقل من سفينة مكشوفة يمكن للأمواج أن تغطيها وتغرقها ، إلى سفينة مغلقة محصنة لا تقوى عليها المياة ولا الأمواج . وفى الوقت المناسب قذف يونان إلى البر فى المكان الذى حدده الرب لنزوله . ثم جاز مقابله بعد أن أدى واجبه نحوه على أكمل وجه ... 

هنيئا لك يا يونان هذه الغواصة البديعة ، التى عشت فى أحضانها فترة ، أعادتك إلى طقسك وإلى رسالتك ...

نقلب هذه الصفحة من قصة يونان ، كأنها لم تحدث ، وكأن هذين الإصحاحين الأولين من السفر قد نسيهما الرب ، فعاد يقول ليونان مرة أخرى " قم اذهب إلى نينوى المدينة العظيمة ، وناد عليها المناداه التى أنا مكلمك بها ... " 


+ + +


نينوى المدينة العظيمة 


يونان يذهب إلى نينوى ، ولكن ... 

أصدر الله ليونان نفس الأمر القديم " قم اذهب إلى نينوى ... " ، وفى هذه المرة لم يهرب من وجه الرب ، بل " قام وذهب إلى نينوى حسب أمر الرب " .

وتم الأمر فى هدوء : الله لم يعاتب ، ويونان لم يعارض .. ولعل هذا الأمر يحتاج منا إلى وقفة تأمل ... 

الله لم يغضب من موقف يونان ، بحيث يحرمه من الخدمة ، أو يسقطه من درجة النبوة إلى درجة المؤمن العادى ، أو يبحث عن غيره ليرسله ... 

أما يونان فكان قد تلقى درسا ، فأطاع ... ولكن أتراها كانت طاعة عن اقتناع ورضى أم هى مجرد خضوع ؟ 

هوذا أنت ذاهب يا يونان إلى نينوى .. فماذا عن العوائق السابقة التى كانت تمنعك فى المرة الأولى ؟ ماذا عن كرامتك ؟ وماذا عن كلمتك التى ستقولها ثم لا ينفذها الرب ، إذ تتوب المدينة ويرجع الرب عن تهديده لها ؟ هل فكرت فى كل ذلك ، وهل مات الوحش الذى فى أحشائك ، وحش الكرامة والأعتزاز بالكلمة ؟ 

فى هذه المرة كان يونان سيطيع ، وكفى . كان سيطيع من الخارج ، أما من الداخل فما تزال كرامته لها أهمية عنده . سيضغط على نفسه من أجل الطاعة . وسينتظر ماذا سيفعل الرب . 

فى هذه المرة تقابل مع الله فى منتصف الطريق

كانت محبة الكرامة ما تزال تتعبه ، ولكنه أطاع خوفا من التأديب ، وليس عن إيمان وتواضع . 

نينوى المدينة العظيمة 

عجيب هذا اللقب " المدينة العظيمة " الذى أطلقه الرب على نينوى !! قاله الرب مرتين ليونان " قم اذهب إلى نينوى المدينة العظيمة " ( 1 : 2 ، 3 : 2 ) . وهذا التعبير " المدينة العظيمة " كرره الوحى للمرة الثالثة بقولـه " وأما نينوى فكانت مدينة عظيمة للرب مسيرة ثلاثة أيام " ( 3 : 3 ) . وتكرر هذا اللقب للمرة الرابعة فى آخر السفر .. ( 4 : 11 ) . 

ما أعجب هذا ، أن يلقبها الرب أربع مرات بالمدينة العظيمة ، بينما كانت مدينة أممية ، جاهلة لا يعرف أهلها يمينهم من شمالهم ، تستحق أن ينادى عليها النبى بالهلاك ، وهى خاطئة قد صعد شرها أمام الرب . وليس فيها من جهة المقياس الروحى أى مظهر من مظاهر العظمة !! 

أكان هذا تنازلا من الرب فىاستخدام الأسلوب البشرى ، فسماها عظيمة ، على اعتبار أنها عاصمة لدولة ، وتضم أكثر من 120 ألفا من السكان ؟ 

أم أن الله رآها باعتبار ما سوف تصير إليه فى توبتها وفى عظمتها المقبلة ، كأممية توبخ اليهود ، كما قال عنها الرب " إن رجال نينوى سيقومون فى يوم الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه ، لأنهم تابوا بمناداة يونان . وهوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا " ( متى 12 : 41 ) 

إن تسمية الرب لنينوى بالمدينة العظيمة درس نافع للذين يسلكون بالحرف ، ويدققون فى استخدام الألفاظ تدقيقا يعقدون به كل الأمور ، ويخضعون به الروح لفقه الكلمات !! 

أمر الله يونان النبى أن ينادى على نينوى بالهلاك ، ولكنه كان فى نفس الوقت يدبر لأهلها الخلاص .. كان يحبهم ويعمل على إنقاذهم دون أن يطلبوا منه هذا .. 

إن سفر يونان يعطينا فكرة عميقة عن كراهية الله للخطية ، ولكنه فى نفس الوقت يشفق على الخطاة ويسعى لخلاصهم . 

وانقاذ الله لنينوى يعطينا فكرة عن اهتمام الله بالأمم ، إذ كان اليهود يظنون أن الله لهم وحدهم ، وأنهم وحدهم الذين يتبعونه ويعبدونه ، وهم شعبه وغنم رعيته ، فأراهم الله فى قصة نينوى أن له خرافا أخر ليست من تلك الحظيرة .


عظمة نينوى فى توبتها 


عندما وصف الله نينوى بأنها مدينة عظيمة ، لم يكن ينظر إلى جهلها وخطيئتها ، إنما كان ينظر فى فرح شديد إلى عمق توبتها . 

+ كانت نينوى سريعة فى إستجابتها لكلمة الرب ... 

بعكس أهل سدوم الذين استهزأوا بلوط عندما دعاهم للتوبة ( تك 19 : 14 ) . 

إنهم أعظم بكثير من اليهود الذين عاصروا السيد المسيح – الذى هو أعظم من يونان بما لا يقاس – ورأوا معجزاته العديدة ... 

+ كانت كلمة الرب لأهل نينوى كلمة مثمرة ، أتت بثمر كثير عجيب : 

أول ثمرة لها هى الإيمان " فآمن أهل نينوى بالله " 

وثانى ثمرة لأهل نينوى كانت انسحاق القلب الصادق المتذلل أمام الله .. 

ونظر الله إلى هذه المدينة المتضعة ، وتنسم منها رائحة الرضى . " فالذبيحة لله هى روح منسحق . القلب المتخشع والمتواضع لا يرذله الله " ( مز 50 ) . 

وكان من ثمار كلمة الله فيها أيضا : الصوم والصلاة ... 

على أن أهم ثمرة لأهل نينوى كانت هى التوبة .. التوبة قادتهم إلى الإيمان ! 

وبهذه التوبة استحقوا رحمة الله ، فعفا عنهم جميعا وسامحهم ، وقبلهم إليه وضمهم إلى خاصته . 

لم يقل الكتاب : " لما رأى الرب صومهم وصلاتهم وتذللهم " بل قال : " لما رأى أعمالهم أنهم رجعوا عن طريقهم الرديئة " . 


يتساءل قداسة البابا شنودة : 


+ " أود أن اقف قليلا عند عبارة هامة قيلت فى توبة نينوى وهى أنها :

" تابت بمناداة يونان " . فماذا كانت مناداة يونان ؟ 

هل حقا أن يونان لم يقل سوى هذه العبارة وحدها ( بعد أربعين يوما تنقلب نينوى ) ؟ وهل كانت كافية لخلاص المدينة وإحداث هذا التأثير الهائل ؟ 

أميل إلى الأعتقاد أن توبة نينوى كان مرجعها الأساسى هو الأستعداد القلبى عند أهل نينوى . 

ومما يزيد هذه التوبة قوة وجمالا ، أنها كانت توبة عامة ... الكل تابوا . الكل رجعوا إلى الله . الكل آمنوا به 

وهكذا نجح الهدف الثانى من خطة الله ، فخلص أهل نينوى ، كما خلص أهل السفينة من قبل . 

بقى يونان ...


+ + +




إنقاذ يونان 


من قسوته وكبريائه 

كان هناك فرح فى السماء بخلاص نينوى 

لقد فرح الله ، وفرح الملائكة ، وكانوا يهنئون بعضهم قائلين : لقد آمنت نينوى ، وقد تابت ، وقد انضم إلى ملكوت الله 120 ألفا من الناس ى يوم واحد . 

ووسط أفراح الماء ، وتهليل الملائكة ، كان هناك إنسان واحد حزين بسبب هذا الخلاص العظيم ، ذلك هو يونان النبى . 

لقد حزن جدا لأن الله قد غفر لهؤلاء الناس ورحمهم ولم يهلكهم , وقد عبر الكتاب عن حزن يونان بعبارة مذهلة أو بعبارة مخجلة . قال فيها : 

" فغم ذلك يونان غما شديدا فاغتاظ " ( 4 : 1 ) ياللهول !! أيغتم النبى من أجل خلاص الناس ، وغما شديدا ، ويغتاظ !! كل ذلك لأن هذه الآلاف كلها قد نجت من الهلاك ...


يقول قداسة البابا شنودة : 


يذكرنى يونان فى تصرفه هذا بالإبن الكبير عندما حزن ورفض أن يدخل ، لأن أخاه كان ميتا فعاش ، وكان ضالا فوجد .. وقد قبله أبوه فرحا . فأغتم هذا الأبن الكبير غما شديدا وأغتاظ كيونان ... وحاول بغضبه أن يعكر صفو تلك البهجة .. تماما كيونان . 

لقد كان يونان ما يزال متمركزا حول ذاته ، لا يفكر إلا فيها . 

بهذا الغيظ برهن يونان على أنه لم يستطع أن يستفيد من تجربته السابقة ، نسى الثمن الذى دفعه فى بطن الحوت وفى السفينة المهددة بالغرق .. 

والعجيب أن يونان – وهو فى هذا السقوط الروحى – صلى إلى الرب ... بأى وجه كان يصلى وهو مختلف مع الله فى الوسيلة والأهداف ؟!

وهكذا صلى وقال : " آه يا رب .... " 

بل آه منك يايونان الذى لا تهتم سوى بنفسك وكرامتك ! ماذا تريد أن تقول ؟ يتابع يونان صلاته فيقول : 

" آه يارب ، أليس هذا كلامى إذ كنت بعد فى أرضى ؟! لذلك بادرت بالهرب إلى ترشيش ، لأنى علمت أنك إله رءوف ورحيم بطىء الغضب وكثير الرحمة ونادم على الشر " ( 4 : 2 ) . 

وماذا يضيرك يا يونان فى أن يكون الله رحيما ؟! ثق أنه لولا رحمته لهلكت أنت أيضا .. إن رحمته قد شملت الكل .. 

ويصرخ يونان فى تذمره " فالآن يارب ، خذ نفسى منى ، لأن موتى خير من حياتى " !! 

هل إلى هذا الحد وصل غيظك من سقوط كلمتك يايونان .. 

ثم من قال أن كلمة الله التى قمت بتبليغها قد سقطت أو تغيرت أو نزلت إلى الأرض ؟! ان الله أصدر حكم الهلاك والأنقلاب على نينوى الخاطئة ، وليس على نينوى التائبة . 

على أن يونان لم يفهم هذا المنطق ، واهتم بحرفية الحكم لا بروحه ، لذلك اغتاظ ، ولم يكن له حق فى غيظه . 

رأى الله أن يونان مغتم ومغتاظ ، فأراد أن يعمل معه عمل محبة . بينما كان يونان يفكر فى ذاته ، كان الله يفكر فى خلاص الناس . 

الله لم يفكر فى كرامته ، كيونان ، لم يفكر كيف أن يونان عصاه وخالفه وتذمر على أحكامه ، وإنما فكر كيف يريح يونان ويخلصه من غمه ، عجيبة هى محبة الله هذه .. 

كان لله عمل كبير مع يونان لا بد أن يعمله ... 

يسعى لخلاصه هو أيضا ، لئلا بعد ما كرز لآخرين ، يكون هو نفسه مرفوضا أمام الله ( 1 كو 9 : 27 ) .. كان هذا الذى كرز للناس بالتوبة يحتاج هو أيضا إلى توبة ، يحتاج أن يتخلص من قسوته ومن كبريائه ومن اعتزازه بكرامته . 

وكدأب الله دائما ، بدأ هو بعمل المصالحة ، فلما رأى يونان مغتما ، أعد يقطينة ارتفعت فوق رأس يونان " لتكون ظلا على رأسه ، لكى يخلصه من غمه " ( 4 : 6 ) . 

ما أكثر ما تتعب يارب من أجلنا ! من أجل راحتنا ، ومن أجل إصلاحنا ، ومن أجل مصالحتنا .

كنا نظن أنك استرحت منذ اليوم السابع ، ولكنك ما تزال تعمل من أجلنا ، استرحت من خلق العالم . أما من جهة رعايته فما تزال تعمل .

" وفرح يونان من أجل اليقطينة فرحا عظيما " ( 4 : 6 ) . 

يعلق قداسة البابا شنودة على تلك الجملة مندهشا : 

صدقونى أننى عندما قرأت عن الفرح العظيم الذى فرحه يونان باليقطينة انذهلت جدا .. انها ولا شك عبارة مخجلة !! 

هل تفرح يا يونان فرحا عظيما من أجل اليقطينة التى ظللت عليك ، ولا تفرح ولو قليلا ، بل تغتاظ من أجل رحمة الله التى ظللت على 120 ألف نسمة ؟! ألم يكن الأجدر أن تفرح هذا الفرح العظيم من أجل خلاص نينوى ؟! . 

داخل نينوى كان يونان يعمل مع الله فى نشر ملكوته بالكرازة ، وخارج نينوى كان الله يعمل لأجل يونان لتخليص نفسه ، ولتخليصه من غمه ... 

فرح يونان بظل اليقطينة ، ولم يفرح بدرسها ، إذ لم يكن قد تلقاه بعد .. فرح باليقطينة ولم يفرح بالله الذى كان يعمل وراء اليقطينة من أجله . 

وإذ بدأت خطة الله تأتى بثمرها ، ضرب اليقطينة فيبست ، ضاعت اليقطينة ، وضاع الظل ، وضربت الشمس على رأس يونان فذبل ، واشتهى لنفسه الموت ! 

حقا إن الله يدبر كل شىء للخير . الظل للخير ، وضربة الشمس للخير أيضا . 

إن الله يريد لنا الخلاص ، وهو مستعد أن يستخدم كافة السبل النافعة لخلاصنا ، حتى لو كانت أحيانا تعبا للجسد ، أو تعبا للنفس . 

وفى هذه التدابير الروحية كان يونان غارقا فى تفكيره المادى ، يفرح من أجل اليقطينة ، ويحزن من أجل ضياعها ، دون أن يفكر فى خلاص نفسه ، ودون أن يهتم بالمصالحة مع الله . 

كثرون اشتهوا الموت لأسباب روحية مقدسة ، أما يونان فطلب الموت لأسباب تافهة تحمل معنى التذمر وعدم الأحتمال . 

بولس لم يخطىء عندما قال : 

" لى اشتهاء أن انطلق وأكون مع المسيح فذاك أفضل جدا " ( فى 1 : 23 ) .. 

أما يونان فقد أخطأ عندما قال لله : " الآن خذ نفسى لأن موتى خير من حياتى " . قالها عن تذمر ، فى وقت لم يكن فيه مستعدا للموت . 

ومع أن هذا الأسلوب من يونان لم يكن لطيفا من الناحية الروحية ، إلا أنه على أية الحالات يدل على صراحته مع الله وكشفه لدواخله كما هى ... 

وبدأ الله يتفاهم معه ويقنعه . قال له الرب : " أنت أشفقت على اليقطينة التى لم تتعب فيها ولا ربيتها ، التى بنت ليلة كانت وبنت ليلة هلكت ، أفلا أشفق أنا على نيتوى المدينة العظيمة التى يوجد فيها أكثر من أثنتى عشرة ربوة من الناس ..... " ؟! 

أما من جهة كلمتك التى تظن أنها سقطت ، أو بالأحرى كلمتى ، فأعلم أنها لم تسقط وأنا لم أتغير ، " فالله ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران " ( يع 1 : 17 ) 


:download:


يتببببببببببببببببببع



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

*جاء المسيح ينشر الحب
لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث



يسرني أن أهنئكم يا إخوتي وأبنائي جميعاً بعيد ميلاد السيد المسيح له المجد، وببدء عام جديد، جعله اللَّه عاماً سعيداً، لكم ولبلادنا العزيزة، ولهذا الشرق المُبارَك الذي وُلِدَ فيه المسيح، وبثَّ فيه تعاليمه، وللعالم كله...

«« لقد جاء المسيح ينشر الحُب. حيثما كان يتحرَّك، كان الحُب يتحرَّك. وأينما كان يقيم، كان الحُب يقيم. عرفه الجميع مُحبَّاً، ومُحبَّاً للجميع...

وكان يقول لتلاميذه: " وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم: أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أحببتكم ... بهذا يعرف الجميع أنكم تلاميذي: إن كان لكم حُبٌّ بعضاً لِبَعضٍ " ( يو 13 : 34، 35 )... تُرى لماذا اعتبر هذا الحب وصية جديدة؟ أليس لأنه يطلب لهم حُبَّاً من نوع خاص له عمقه. إنه الحُب الباذل، مثل حُبه هو الذي قال عنه: 
" ليس لأحدٍ حُبٌّ أعظم من هذا: أنْ يَضعَ أحدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأجل أحِبَّائه " ( يو 15 : 13 ). وهكذا قيل عن محبته لتلاميذه: " إذ كان قد أحَبَّ خاصَّتَهُ الذين في العالم، أحَبَّهُم حتى المُنتهى " ( يو 13 : 1 ). وعبارة " حتى المنتهى " هنا، تعني أنها محبة بلا حدود...

«« ولم يكن الحُب لتلاميذه فقط، بل هى وصية للعالم كله... فلمَّا سألوه: ما هى الوصية العُظمى في الناموس ( أي الشريعة )؟ أجاب: " تُحِبُّ الربَّ إلهَكَ من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك. هذه هى الوصية الأولى والعُظمى. والثانية مثلها: تُحِبُّ قريبك كنفسِكَ. بهاتين الوصيَّتين يتعلَّقُ الناموس كله والأنبياء " ( مت 22 : 34 ـ 40 )... وكلمة ( قريبك ) هنا، تعني جميع البشر. لأننا كلنا أقرباء: أبناء أب واحد هو آدم، وأم واحدة هى حواء...

وطبيعي إن كان كل منا يحب جميع الناس، فلن يسرق أحداً، ولا يقتل أحداً، ولا يسئ إلى أحد، ولا يُدنِّس عفة أحد.

وإن كان يحب اللَّه، فلن يعصاه في شيء، ولا يكسر شيء من وصاياه. وبهذا يكون كلام السيد المسيح عن محبة اللَّه والقريب قد شمل كل نصوص الشريعة وكل وصايا الأنبياء.

«« والمحبة التي نشرها السيد المسيح تشمل محبة الأعداء أيضاً. فهو الذي قال: " أحِبُّوا أعداءكم. بارِكوا لاعِنيكم. أحسِنوا إلى مُبْغِضِيكُم، وصلُّوا لأجل الذين يُسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم " ( مت 5 : 44 ). وقال تعليقاً على ذلك: " لأنه إن أحبَبْتُم الذين يُحِبُّونكم، فأيُّ أجرٍ لكم؟! أليس العشارون أيضاً يفعلون ذلك؟ " ( مت 5 : 46 ). كما أنَّ اللَّه المُحب، هو أيضاً " يشرق بشمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين " ( مت 5 : 45 ). 

وهكذا توصي المسيحية بأنه " إن جاعَ عدُوُّكَ فأطْعِمْهُ. وإن عَطِشَ فاسْقِهِ " ( رو 12 : 20 ). وقد ضرب السيد المسيح مثل السامرى الصالح، الذي وجد يهودياً اعتدى عليه اللصوص وتركوه بين حي وميت. فلمَّا رآه سامري مسافر، نزل واعتنى به، وعالجه وحمله إلى فندق، وأنفق عليه ( لو 10 : 30 ـ 36 ). بينما اليهود لا يعاملون السامريين ( يو 4 : 9 ). والقصد من هذا المَثل العناية بالأعداء من جهة، ومعنى كلمة القريب من جهة أخرى.

«« إنَّ محبة السيد المسيح قد شملت الغرباء مثل السامريين، وقصته واضحة في هداية المرأة السامرية، ومدينتها ( يو 4 ) ورفضه معاقبة قرية سامرية أغلقت أبوابها في وجهه. وقوله لتلميذيه وقتذاك إنه " لم يأتِ ليُهلِكَ أنْفُسَ الناس بل ليُخلِّصها " ( لو 9 : 52 ـ 59 ).

وشملت محبته الأمم أيضاً أي الـ Gentiles وكان اليهود لا يقبلونهم ولا يتعاملون معهم ولا يتزاوجون باعتبار أنهم من الكفرة غير المؤمنين. ولكن السيد المسيح تعامل معهم بحب. ولمَّا جاءه قائد مائة أُممي يطلب من أجل شفاء عبد له مُشرف على الموت، وقال له: " يا سيد، لست مُستحقَّاً أن تدخل تحت سقفي. لكن قُل كلمة فيبرأ غلامي ". فمدحه السيد المسيح وشفى غلامه. وقال للجمع المحيط: 
" إني لم أجد ولا في إسرائيل إيماناً مقدار هذا " ( لو 7 : 2 ـ 10 ).

ومن محبته لهؤلاء الأمم ـ الذين كانوا يعبدون آلِهَة غريبة ـ دعا تلاميذه أن يبشِّروهم بالمسيحية ( أع 1 : 8 )، ( مر 16 : 15 ). وهكذا دخلوا في الإيمان، وتركوا عباداتهم وأصنامهم ... إذ قوبلوا بالمحبة وليس بالاحتقار.

وأحب السيد المسيح أيضاً العشارين والخُطاة، وجذبهم إليه. ومن أمثلتهم زكا العشار الذي لمَّا دخل المسيح إلى بيته، انتقده اليهود لأنه دخل عند رجل خاطئ. فردَّ المسيح قائلاً: " اليوم حصل خلاص لهذا البيت إذ هو أيضاً ابن لإبراهيم " ( لو 19 : 7 ـ 9 ). وقال عن رسالته أنه " جاء يطلب ويُخلِّص ما قد هلك " ( لو 19 : 10 ).

«« ومحبة السيد المسيح بالذَّات شملت المرضى والمحتاجين وكل مَن صرعهم الشيطان. فكان يجول يصنع خيراً ويشفي جميع المُتسلِّط عليهم إبليس ( أع 10 : 38 ) " فأحضروا إليه جميع السُّقماء المُصابين بأمراضٍ وأوجاعٍ متنوعة، والمجانين والمصروعين والمفلوجين، فشفاهم " ( مت 4 : 24 ). وكانت المعجزات ممزوجة بالحُب، وأحياناً بعبارة " تحنن ". ونفس هذا الحنان كان له في مجال التعليم، إذ قيل عنه: " ولمَّا رأى الجموع تحنن عليهم، إذ كانوا منزعجين ومُنطرحين كغنمٍ لا راعي لها " ( مت 9 : 36 ). ونفس هذا الحنان أيضاً قيل عنه في معجزة إقامته ابن أرملة نايين من الموت ( لو 7 : 11 ـ 15 ). 

«« ومحبته شملت جميع الفقراء والمحتاجين. فقال عن الاهتمام بالجياع والعطاش والغرباء والعرايا والمحبوسين: " مهما فعلتموه بأحد إخوتي هؤلاء الأصاغر فبي قد فعلتم " ( مت 25 : 40 ). ووعد المهتمين بكل هؤلاء بالبركة والدخول إلى ملكوت اللَّه.

«« ومحبته شملت أيضاً كل البؤساء، والمُهمَّشين في المجتمع، والذين هم في ضيق. وقد قال إنه جاء لكي " يبشر المساكين، ويعصب منكسري القلوب، ويُنادي للمسبيين بالعتق، وللمأسورين بالإطلاق " ( إش 61 : 1، 2 ). 

«« كان ينشر الحُب الذي ترتبط فيه محبة اللَّه بمحبة الإنسان. كما يرتبط الحب بالإيمان وبالاحتمال. وهكذا تقول لنا المسيحية: " مَن لا يحب أخاه الذي يبصره، كيف يقدر أن يحب اللَّه الذي لم يبصره " ( 1يو 4 : 20 ). على أنَّ المحبة للإخوة، ينبغي أن تكون محبة عملية، وليست مُجرَّد كلام. فهكذا تعلمنا المسيحية " لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان، بل بالعمل والحق " ( 1يو 3 : 18 ). وهكذا توصينا " بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة " ( غلا 5 : 6 ). فكل عمل خالٍ من المحبة، لا يقبله اللَّه.

«« المسيحية تُقدِّم لنا اللَّه المُحب، الذي أحبَّنا قبل أن نوجد ـ حينما كنا في عقله فكرة، وفي قلبه مسرة ـ ومن أجل هذا الحُب أوجدنا. وبالحُب منحنا البركة والرعاية والمواهب. وفي محبته لنا، ندعوه أباً. ونُصلِّي له قائلين: " أبانا الذي في السموات ". وفي محبته لنا ندعوه الراعي الصالح الذي يهتم بخرافه، ولا يستطيع أحد أن يخطفها من يده ( يو 10 : 11 ـ 28 ).

«« إنه إلهنا الطيب الذي قال: " أنا أرعى غنمي وأربضها ... وأطلب الضال، وأسترد المطرود، وأعصب الجريح وأجبر الكسير " ( حز 34 : 15، 16 ). وهو الذي يعطينا دون أن نطلب، ويعطينا فوق ما نطلب. له المجد في محبته غير المحدودة 
*


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

الروح القدس وحياتنا الروحية 

قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث 


أ- إن الإنسان تتولى روحه البشرية قيادة جسده.
ب- إن روحه البشرية تكون تحت قيادة روح الله. 


أما عن العنصر الأول فيقول القديس بولس الرسول " لا شئ من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم فى المسيح يسوع، السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح، لأن إهتمام الجسد هو موت. ولكن إهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام" (رو 1:8،6). ويقول أيضاً: "اسلكوا بالروح، فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد" (غل 16:5).



أما عن العنصر الثانى فيقول: "لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله، فأولئك هم أبناء الله" (رو 14:8).


إذن المفروض أن يكون الإنسان تحت قيادة روح الله فى كل عمله يعمله. فيشترك روح الله معه فى كل عمل..
وبشركتنا مع الروح القدس، تظهر ثمار الروح فى حياتنا. 


وقد ذكر القديس بولس الرسول ثمر الروح فى رسالته إلى غلاطية فقال: "وأما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام، طول أناة لطف صلاح إيمان، وداعة تعفف. ضد أمثال هذه ليس ناموس" (غل 22:5،23). 


ثمار الروح تأتى نتيجة لعمل الروح القدس فى الإنسان، ونتيجة لإستجابة روح الإنسان لعمل روح الله فيه. وهنا نميز مثلاً بين المحبة التى هى من ثمر الروح، وأية محبة من نوع آخر. كذلك نميز بين السلام الحقيقى الذى هو من ثمر الروح، وأى سلام زائف. وهكذا مع باقى ثمر الروح فينا. 


وكلما يزداد ثمر الروح، تزداد الحرارة الروحية فى الإنسان. 
وفى هذا المعنى يوصينا الرسول أن نكون "حارين فى الروح" (رو 11:12)، لقد قيل عن الرب: "إلهنا نار آكلة" (عب 29:12). كذلك فالذى يسكن فيه روح الله، لابد أن يكون مشتعلاً بهذه النار المقدسة


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

*لماذا جاء السيد المسيح إلى عالمنا

لقداسة البابا شنودة



هذا يوضحه الإنجيلى بقوله: "لأن أبن الإنسان قد جاء لكى يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك" (لو10:19) وهذ1 يعنى الخطاة الهالكين. ولماذا جاء يخلصهم؟ السبب أنه أحبهم على الرغم من خطاياهم!! وفى هذا يقول الكتاب: "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد, لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به, بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو16:3). أذن هو حب أدى إلى البذل, بالفداء


قصة ميلاد المسيح إذن, هى فى جوهرها قصة حب


أحب الله العالم, العالم الخاطئ , المقهور من الشيطان, المغلوب من الخطية……العالم الضعيف العاجز عن أنقاذ نفسه! أحب هذا العالم الذى لا يفكر فى حب نفسه حباً حقيقياً, ولا يسعى إلى خلاص نفسه……بل العالم الذى فى خطيته أنقلبت أمامه جميع المفاهيم والموازين, فأصبح عالما ضائعاً. والعجيب أن الله لم يأت ليدين هذا العالم الخاطئ, بل ليخلصه، فقال: "ما جئت لأدين العالم, بل لأخلص العالم" (يو47:12). لم يأت ليوقع علينا الدينونة, بل ليحمل عنا الدينونة. من حبه لنا وجدنا واقعين تحت حكم الموت, فجاء يموت عنا. ومن أجل حبه لنا, أخلى ذاته, وأخذ شكل العبد, وصار إنساناً.


كانت محبة الله لنا مملوءة أتضاعاً, فى ميلاده, وفى صلبه


فى هذا الأتضاع قبل أن يولد فى مذود بقر, وأن يهرب من هيرودس, كما فى إتضاعه أطاع حتى الموت, موت الصليب, وقبل كل الآلام والإهانات لكى يخلص هذا الإنسان الذى هلك. 

رأى الرب كم فعلت الخطية بالإنسان!!! فتحنن عليه….. 

كان الإنسان الذى خلق على صورة الله ومثاله قد أنحدر فى سقوطه إلى أسفل, وعرف من الخطايا ما لا يحصى عدده, حتى وصل إلى عبادة الأصنام "وقال ليس إله"….."الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معاً" (مز 1:14-3)….. ووصلت الخطية حتى إلى المواضع المقدسة. 

الإنسان وقف من الله موقف عداء. ورد الله على العداء بالحب!!!! 

فجاء فى محبته "يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك". وطبعاً الهالك هو الإنسان الذى عصى الله وتحداه, 
وكسر وصاياه, وبعد عن محبته, "وحفر لنفسه آباراً مشققة لا تضبط ماء" (أر 13:2)……ولكن الله – كما أختبره داود النبى "لم يصنع معنا حسب خطايانا, ولم يجازنا حسب أثامنا, وإنما….كبعد المشرق عن المغرب, أبعد عنا معاصينا" (مز10:103-12). ولماذا فعل هكذا؟ يقول المرتل: "لأنه يعرف جبلتنا. يذكر أننا تراب نحن" (مز 14:103).



حقاً إن الله نفذ (محبة الأعداء) على أعلى مستوى


جاء الرب فى ملء الزمان, حينما أظلمت الدنيا كلها, وصار الشيطان رئيساً لهذا العالم(يو30:14) وأنتشرت الوثنية, وكثرت الأديان, وتعددت الآلهة…. ولم يعد للرب سوى بقية قليلة, قال عنها إشعياء النبى:"لولا أن رب الجنود أبقى لنا بقية صغيرة, لصرنا مثل سدوم وشابهنا عمورة"(إش9:1) 

وجاء الرب ليخلص هذا العالم الضائع, يخلصه من الموت ومن الخطية.وقف العالم أمام الله عاجزاً, يقول له: "الشر الذى لست أريده, إياه أفعل"…… "ليس ساكنا فى شئ صالح" ……"أن أفعل الحسنى لست أجد" (رو 17:7-19). أنا محكوم على بالموت والهلاك. وليس غيرك مخلص (إش 11:43). هذا ما تقوله أفضل العناصر فى العالم, فكم وكم الأشرار الذين يشربون الخطية كالماء, ولا يفكرون فى خلاصهم!! 

إن كان الذى يريد الخير لا يستطيعه, فكم بالأولى الذى لا يريده؟! إنه حقًا قد هلك ……لم يقل الكتاب عن المسيح إنه جاء يطلب من هو معرض للهلاك, وإنما من قد هلك….لأن "أجرة الخطية هى الموت" (رو 23:6). 

والرب فى سمائه أستمع إلى آنات القلوب وهى تقول: قلبى قد تغير: الله لم أعد أطلبه. والخير لم أعد أريده. والتوبه لا أبحث عنها ولا أفكر فيها, ولا أريدها. لماذا؟؟ لأن "النور جاء العالم, ولكن العالم أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور, لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة" (يو19:3). وما دام قد أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور, إذن فسوف لا يطلب النور ولا يسعى إليه!!! 

هذا العالم الذى يحب الظلمة, جاء الرب ليخلصه من ظلمته. "إلى خاصته جاء, وخاصته لم تقبله" (يو 11:1). وعدم قبولهم له معناه أنهم هلكوا. والرب قد جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. رفضهم له لا يعنى أنه هو يرفضهم. بل على العكس يسعى إليهم, لكى يخلصهم من هذا الرفض. "لأنه يريد أن الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون" (1 تى 4:2). 

كذلك جاء يطلب الوثنيين الذين يعبدون آلهه أخرى غيره. هم لا يعرفونه. ولكنه يعرفهم ويعرف ضياعهم. وقد جاء لكى يطلبهم "النور أضاء فى الظلمة. والظلمة لم تدركه" (يو 5:1) ولكنه لم يتركهم لعدم إدراكهم له. إنما جاء ليعطيهم علم معرفته. وقد قال للآب عن كل هؤلاء الذين جاء ليخلصهم: "عرفتهم أسمك وسأعرفهم, ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به, وأكون أنا فيهم" (يو 26:17). 



ما أكثر ما أحتمل الرب لكى يخلص ما قد هلك


لست أقصد فقط ما أحتمله على الصليب ولكنى أقصد أيضًا ما أحتمله أثناء كرازته من الذين رفضوه , حتى من خاصته!!! التى لم تقبله…. حقًا ما أعجب هذا أن يأتى شخص ليخلصك, فترفضه وترفض خلاصه. ومع ذلك يصر على أن يخلصك!!!! 

حتى الذين أغلقوا أبوابهم فى وجهه, صبر عليهم حتى خلصهم. كان فى محبته وفى طول أناته, لا ييأس من أحد…..جاء يعطى الرجاء لكل أحد, ويفتح باب الخلاص أمام الكل…."يعطى الرجاء حتى للأيدى المسترخية وللركب المخلعة" (عب 12:12). "قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف, وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفئ" (مت 20:12). إنه جاء ليخلص, يخلص الكل. وكل هؤلاء مرضى وضعفاء وخطاة، ومحتاجون إليه. وهو قد قال: "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى ما جئت لأدعو أبراراً بل خطاة إلى التوبة" (مر 17:2). 

من أجل هذا, لم يجد المسيح غضاضة أن يحضر ولائم الخطاة والعشارين ويجالسهم ويأكل معهم ويجتذبهم إليه بالحب. ويقول للمرأة التى ضبطت فى ذات الفعل: "وأنا أيضًا لا أدينك" (يو 11:8) لأنه ما جاء ليدينها بل ليخلصها. 

وهكذا قيل عنه إنه "محب للعشارين والخطاة" (مت 19:11). 

بل إنه جعل أحد هؤلاء العشارين رسوًلا من الأثنى عشر (متى). وأجتذب زكا رئيس العشارين للتوبة وزاره ليخلصه هو وأهل بيته, وقال: "اليوم حدث خلاص لأهل هذا البيت إذ هو أيضا إبن لإبراهيم" (لو 9:19). فتزمروا عليه قائلين: "أنه دخل ليبيت عند رجل خاطئ" ولكنه كان يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. 

إنه لم يحتقر الخطاة مطلقا, فالأحتقار لا يخلصهم! إنما يخلصهم الحب والأهتمام, والرعاية والأفتقاد, والعلاج المناسب…..العالم كله كان فى أيام المسيح "قصبة مرضوضة وفتيلة مدخنة". فهل لو العالم فسد وهلك, يتخلى عنه الرب؟! كلا… بل يعيده إلى صوابه. 

حتى الذين قالوا إصلبه, قدم لهم الخلاص أيضاً. وقال للآب وهو على الصليب: "يا أبتاه أغفر لهم , لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون" (لو 34:23). ولماذا قال: "أغفر لهم"؟….لأنه جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. ولهذا فتح باب الفردوس أمام اللص المصلوب معه….. 

لم يكن ينظر إلى خطايا الناس, إنما إلى محبته هو.لم ينظر إلى تعدياتنا, إنما إلى مغفرته التى لا تحد. أما تعدياتنا فقد جاء لكى يمحوها بدمه. وحينما كان ينظر إليها, كان يرى فيها ضعفنا. لذلك قال له المرتل: "إن كنت للآثام راصداً يا رب, يا رب من يثبت؟! لأن من عندك المغفرة" (مز 130). 

إنه درس لنا, لكى لا نيأس, بل نطلب ما قد هلك. هناك حالات معقدة فى الخدمة نقول عنها: "لا فائدة فيها" , فنتركها ونهملها كأن لا حل لها, بل نقول إنها من نوع الشجرة التى لا تصنع ثمراً، فتقطع وتلقى فى النار (يو 10:3). أما السيد المسيح فلم ييأس مطلقاً, حتى من إقامة الميت الذى قال عنه أحباؤه إنه قد أنتن لأنه مات من أربعة أيام (يو 11). 

وهذا درس لنا أيضاً لكى نغفر لمن أساء إلينا. لأن الرب فى تخليصه ما قد هلك, إنما يغفر لمن أساء اليه. فالذى هلك هو خاطئ أساء إلى الله. والرب جاء يطلب خلاصه……!! كم ملايين والآف ملايين عاملهم الرب هكذا, بكل صبر وكل طول أناة، حتى تابوا وخلصوا. وبلطفه أقتادهم إلى التوبة (رو 4:2). 

كثيرون سعى الرب إليهم دون أن يفكروا فى خلاصهم.وضرب مثالاً لذلك: الخروف الضال, والدرهم المفقود (لو15). ومثال ذلك أيضا الذين يقف الله على بابهم ويقرع, لكى يفتحوا له (رؤ 20:3). وكذلك الأمم الذين ما كانوا يسعون إلى الخلاص, ولكن السيد المسيح جاء لكى يخلصهم ويفتح لهم أبواب الإيمان. ويقول لعبده بولس: "إذهب فإنى سأرسلك بعيداً إلى الأمم" (أع21:22) لما ذكر القديس بولس هذه العبارة التى قالها له الرب صرخ اليهود عليه قائلين إنه: "لا يجوز أن يعيش" (أع 22:22).ولكن هداية الأمم كانت قصد المسيح الذى جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. 

جاء الرب يغير النفوس الخاطئة إلى أفضل.غير المؤمنين جاء يمنحهم الإيمان.والخاطئون جاء يمنحهم التوبة. والذين لا يريدون الخير جاء يمنحهم الإرادة. والذين رفضوه جاء يصالحهم ويصلحهم. وهكذا كان يجول يصنع خيراً (أع38:10). 


حتى المتسلط عليهم إبليس جاء ليعتقهم ويشفيهم


لذلك نحن نناديه فى أوشية المرضى ونقول له: "رجاء من ليس له رجاء, ومعين من ليس له معين. عزاء صغيرى النفوس, وميناء الذين فى العاصف". كل هؤلاء لهم رجاء فى المسيح الذى جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك….إنه عزاء الهالكين وأملهم. 

لذلك دعى أسمه "يسوع" أى المخلص, لأنه جاء يخلص. ولذلك فإن ملاك الرب المبشر ليوسف النجار, قال له عن العذراء القديسة: "ستلد أبناً, وتدعو أسمه يسوع, لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم" (مت 21:1). مجرد إسمه يحمل معنى رسالته التى جاء من أجلها, أنه جاء يخلص ما قد هلك……. 

جاء يبشر المساكين, يعصب منكسرى القلوب. ينادى للمسبيين بالعتق, وللمأسورين بالإطلاق"(إش 1:61). ما أحلاها بشرى جاء المسيح بها. لم يقدم للناس إلهاً جباراً يخافونه….بل قدم لهم أباً حنوناً يفتح لهم أحضانه, يلبسهم حلة جديدة. ويضع خاتماً فى أصبعهم , ويذبح لهم العجل المسمن (لو 15). إلهاً يخلصهم من خطاياهم , ويمسح كل دمعة من عيونهم. 

وهكذا أرتبط الخلاص بأسم المسيح وبعمله وفدائه. فإن كنت محتاجاً للخلاص, فأطلبه منه: يخلصك من عاداتك الخاطئة, ومن طبعك الموروث, ومن خطاياك المحبوبة, ومن كل نقائصك. ينضح عليك بزوفاه فتخلص, ويغسلك فتبيض أكثر من الثلج. هذه هى صورة المسيح المحببة إلى النفس, الدافعة إلى الرجاء. 

فإن أردت أن تكون صورة المسيح, أفعل مثله. أطلب خلاص كل أحد. أفتقد سلامة أخوتك. وأولاً عليك أن تحب الناس كما أحبهم المسيح, وتبذل نفسك عنهم – فى حدود إمكاناتك – كما بذل المسيح. وتكون مستعداً أن تضحى بنفسك من أجلهم. بهذا تدخل فاعلية الميلاد فى حياتك. 

ثم أنظر ماذا كانت وسائل المسيح لأجل خلاص الناس. أستخدم طريقة التعليم, فكان يعظ ويكرز, ويشرح للناس الطريق السليم , حتى يسلكون بالروح وليس بالحرف. وأستخدم أيضاً أسلوب القدوة الصالحة. وبهذا ترك لنا مثالاً, حتى كما سلك ذاك, ينبغى أن نسلك نحن أيضاً 

( 1يو 6:2). وأستخدم المسيح الحب, وطول الأناة, والصبر على النفوس حتى تنضج. كما أستخدم الأتضاع والهدوء والوداعة. وأخيرًا بذل ذاته, مات عن غيره, حامًلا خطايا الكل


فأفعل ما تستطيعه من كل هذا. وأشترك مع المسيح, على الأقل فى أن تطلب ما قد هلك, وتقدمه للمسيح يخلصه


وعلى الأقل قدم صلاة عن غيرك ليدخل الرب فى حياته ويخلصه. والصلاة بلا شك هى عمل فى إمكانك. ولا تكن عنيفاً ولا قاسياً فى معاملة الخطاة, بل تذكر قول الرسول: "أيها الأخوة إن انسيق إنسان, فأخذ فى زلة , فأصلحوا أنتم الروحانيين مثل هذا بروح الوداعة" (غل 1:6). كما إستخدم الرب روح الوداعة فى طلب الناس وتخليصهم 
*


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

ما هى النعمة؟ إنها بلا شك 


ما ينعم به الله على خليقته ... وأوَّل نعمة وهبها الله للخليقة هى نعمة الوجود، إذ أوجدهم وما كان لهم وجود من قبل. ونعمة الوجود تشمل أيضاً نعمة الحياة، بالنسبة إلى الملائكة والبشر وكل الكائنات الحية ... وهذا النوع من النعمة هو النعمة الخالقة.

«« هناك أيضاً نعمة الرعاية والحفظ. لأنه لو تخلَّت نعمة الله عن الكون لحظة واحدة، لهلك الكون بكل ما فيه. ولكن الله من محبته وعنايته، يمسك بهذا الكون ويرعاه بنعمته الحافظة.

والنعمة الحافظة تشمل أيضاً نعمة الصحة. وكما يقول الحكيم: ” الصحة تاج فوق رؤوس الأصحاء لا يدركه سوى المرضى “.

«« هناك نعمة أخرى هى نعمة الجمال. فمن البدء خلق الله كل شيء جميلاً. ونحن نرى ذلك في الطبيعة الجميلة من حدائق غنَّاء، ومن زهور وورود. ونراها بأجمل صورة في الفراشات الملونة، وفي الأسماك الملونة. كما نرى هذا الجمال في تغريد الطيور والبلابل، وفي خرير الماء، وفي نور القمر الهادئ الجميل.

وفي كل عام تُقام مسابقات لملكات الجمال في العالم. فهل تدرك كل هؤلاء الملكات أن جمالهن هو نعمة من الله لهنَّ، عليهنَّ مقابلتها بالشكر للخالق المانح الجمال؟!

«« هناك أيضاً نعمة السلام والطمأنينة يهبها الله لبعض الأفراد فتكون قلوبهم مملوءة بالسلام، بعيدة عن القلق والاضطراب والخوف. كما يهب هذه النعمة لبعض الدول أو الشعوب، فتعيش بعيدة عن الحروب والقلاقل والانقسامات والخصومات، تحيا في هدوء ...

«« كذلك كل خير يأتي للبشر، هو نعمة من الله. مثال ذلك بلاد أنعم الله عليها بخصوبة الأرض ووفرة المياه، وبالتالي كثرة الإنتاج. أو بلاد أنعم الله عليها بمعادن أو أحجار كريمة يستخرجونها من جبالها، أو ببترول وغازات من باطن أراضيها. وكل ذلك ينمي إقتصادها وينشر الخير فيها. إنها نعمة.

«« على أن نِعَم الله لا نستطيع أن نحصيها. وإنما كل ما ذكرناه ما هو إلا مُجرَّد أمثلة. نضيف إليه نعمة النجاح في الحياة، ونعمة السمعة الطيبة ومحبة الناس لِمَن يجد نعمة في أعين الآخرين. وأيضاً نعمة النسل الصالح ... بالإضافة إلى نعمة حرية الإرادة التي وهبنا الله إيَّاها ...

«« على أنه في قمة النِّعَم التي وهبنا الله إيَّاها نعمة الخلود، إذ تكون لنا حياة أخرى بعد نعمة القيامة من الموت، حيث نستمتع بالحياة الأخرى في النَّعيم 
الأبدي ...

«« نقطة أخرى نذكرها من جهة النعمة وهى وجود ثلاث مستويات لها: أحدها على المستوى العادي، والثاني على المستوى القيادي، والثالث على مستوى حالات خاصة.

فمِن جهة المستوى العادي: النعمة تعمل في الكل. لا يوجد أحد لم تعمل معه نعمة الله ... والنعمة هنا ترشد الإنسان إلى الخير، وتُقوِّيه على فعله. ولكنها لا ترغمه على ذلك، لكي يبقى الإنسان حُرَّاً، يفعل الخير برضاه وبكامل إرادته، حتى يستحق المكافأة على ذلك. أو هو يرفض ...

«« أمَّا الذين في المستوى القيادي، فإنهم ينالون من النعمة قوة مضاعفة: منها نعمة لأجل نفوسهم، ونعمة أخرى لأجل عملهم القيادي، للتأثير في الآخرين. ويزداد قدر النعمة الممنوحة لهم، بقدر ثِقَل المسئولية المُلقاة على عاتقهم.

وكُلَّما تزداد صعوبة العمل القيادي أو خطورته، فإنَّ الله حينئذ ينعم على القادة بمواهب خاصة، قد تصل أحياناً إلى المعجزات.

«« أمَّا على المستوى الخاص، فهناك أشخاص تحتاج حالتهم إلى نعمة خاصة تتناسب مع ما هم فيه من ضيقات أو مشاكل، أو ما ينوون القيام به من مهام 
أو مشروعات، أو ما عليهم من مسئوليات.

وتدخل في المستوى الخاص، نعمة الدعوة لِمَن يدعوهم الله للقيام برسالة مُعيَّنة، كالأنبياء والرُّسُل مثلاً. وحينئذ بالإضافة على نعمة الدعوة، يزودهم الله بنعمة أخرى تشمل الإمكانيات التي يحتاجها أداء هذه الرسالة ...

«« من جهة أنواع النعمة أيضاً، هناك نعمة ظاهرة ونعمة خفية. فالنعمة الظاهرة فهى المعونة الإلهية التي نراها ونحسَّها في حياتنا. أمَّا النعمة الخفية، فهى التي تعيننا دون أن ندري، أو التي تبعد عنا شراً قبل مجيئه إلينا، ونحن لا ندري عنه شيئاً. كمؤامرات كانت تحاك حولنا، وأبطلها الله قبل أن تتم.

«« وهناك نِعَم طبيعية يهبها الله للإنسان، كالقوة والجمال والذكاء والفن والحكمة. ونِعَم أخرى تُعتبَر فوق الطبيعة، مثل المواهب المعجزية.

وهناك نِعَم تعمل فينا من الداخل، لتنقية قلوبنا وقيادة ضمائرنا وأفكارنا، وإرشادنا في طريق الفضيلة والبِرّ. ونِعَم أخرى تعمل من خارجنا، لتنقية الأوساط المحيطة بنا، وإبعاد القوات المُحاربة لنا ...

«« وهناك نعمة تبدأ في العمل معنا: إمَّا لأننا لا نريد أن نعمل، أو لأننا لا نستطيع أن نعمل، أو لأننا نجهل ما ينبغي علينا أن نعمله. فتأتي النعمة، وتنير عقولنا، وتحث إرادتنا، وتدفعنا إلى العمل دفعاً، وتُقوّينا على إتمامه.

ونعمة أخرى ترانا قد بدأنا في عمل الخير، أو اتجهت نيتنا إليه، فتأتي لتكمل لنا الطريق، وتمنحنا الإمكانيات اللازمة لنا.

«« والنعمة قد تأتي وحدها، وقد تُطلَب فتأتي.

إنها تأتي وحدها، لأنَّ الله يعرف ضعف طبيعتنا وقوة الشياطين المُحاربة لنا، وأننا بدون معونته الإلهية لا نستطيع أن نعمل شيئاً، لذلك فهو يسندنا بنعمته التي تعمل فينا، والتي تعيننا بقوة من عنده، حتى نسير في طريقه بغير خوف 
ولا قلق ...

«« وقد تأتي النعمة إذا ما طلبناها في صلواتنا، أو نتيجة لصلوات الآخرين من أجلنا، أو لتشفُّع القديسين فينا، أو تأتي النعمة نتيجة لرضى الوالدين ودعواتهما الطيبة، أو لدعوات أُناس فقراء أو محتاجين قد ساعدناهم، فدعوا لنا بالبركة في حياتنا. أو تأتي النعمة لمُجرَّد حنو الله ومحبته وشفقته.

«« على أننا في كل عمل النعمة معنا أو لأجلنا، علينا أن نتجاوب معها ونشترك في العمل، لأنَّ نعمة الله العاملة في الإنسان، ليست سبباً له في أن يتكاسل، تاركاً للنعمة أن تعمل وحدها، قائلاً: ” كله بالنعمة “. فلو كان كل شيء خاصاً بالنعمة فقط، ما أخطأ أحد! وما كان لأحد أن يكافئه الله على عمل خير، لأنه من ذاته لم يعمل شيئاً، وإنما النعمة هى التي عملت كل شيء!! لذلك علينا جميعاً أن نعمل مع النعمة، بكل عواطفنا، وبكل ما نملك من قدرة تستطيع النعمة أن تقوِّيها ...

«« أخيراً، أُحب أن أقول وأنا آسف، أن هناك حالة يمكن أن نسميها تخلِّي النعمة. مثالها: إنسان أعانته النعمة على عمل عظيم، فتكبَّر قلبه وارتفع، ناسباً كل شيء إلى قوته، وناسياً عمل الله معه. حينئذ تتخلَّى عنه النعمة فيسقط أو يفشل، لكي يعود فيتضع ويعطي المجد لله .. وهناك أسباب أخرى للتَّخلِّي.


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

صـوم اللسـان

بقلم : قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

ما أخطر أن يصوم الفم عن الطعام، بينما لا يصوم اللسان عن أخطاء الكلام وهى كثيرة ونتائجها سيئة جداً! فما هى تلك الأخطاء التي يجب أن يصوم اللسان عنها؟

** من الأخطاء التي يجب أن يصوم عنها، جرح شعور الآخرين. ويشمل ذلك كلام السخرية بهم والتهكم والاستهزاء. وأيضاً اسلوب الكلام الجارح الموجع. وكذلك كل كلمات الإحراج التي تُخجل الغير، بقصد. وأيضاً كل كلام بقصد مضايقة السامع، مع الاستمرار في عدم مراعاة شعوره ..

** ومن جرح الشعور بالأكثر، كلام الشماتة، فهو بمثابة وضع نار على جرح. إذ بدلاً من تعزية الناس في ضيقاتهم، تضاف إليهم آلام أشد بالشماتة.

وأحياناً يجرح اللسان شعور صديق بعتاب مُتعب..

** ومن أخطاء الكلام التي يجب أن يصوم اللسان عنها، كلام الإهانة، ويشمل طبعاً كل الشتائم بأنواعها.

فإن تحدَّث شخص عن غيره في غيبته، يُسمَّى ذلك اغتياباً، أما وإن نشر عيوب غيره أمام آخرين، فإنَّ ذلك يُسمَّى تشهيراً. وإن كان تشهيره هذا في مقال في الصحف، فإنه يُسمَّى سبَّاً علنياً وقذفاً مما يحاسب عليه القانون.

** والشتيمة قد تشمل إهانة إنسان في موقف مُعيَّن، أو أنها تطوِّق الإنسان كله. فهناك فرق بين أن يُقال عن شخص إنه كذب في الموقف الفلاني، وبين أن يُقال عنه إنه كذاب. فهذه العبارة الأخيرة تعني صفة لحياته كلها.

** ومن ضمن أساليب الشتيمة: التحقير والتصغير، أي التقليل من شأنه. كأن يُقال لأحد الرجال " يا ولد "!

ومن كلام الإهانة أيضاً ما يثار حول شخص من شكوك وظنون تسيء إلى سمعته وسط الناس. ومنها أيضاً الحديث عن الفضائح والخصوصيات ...

وهذه كلها أخطاء يجب أن يتجنبها اللسان المُهذَّب. كما أنها تثير عداوات بينه وبين غيره. وقد تدعوهم إلى الرد عليه بالمثل. وكما يقول المَثَل: " من غربل الناس نخلوه ".

** ومن أخطاء اللسان التي يجب أن يصوم عنها: الكذب بأنواعه الكثيرة، وأولها الكلام بعكس الحقيقة.

على أنه من الكذب أيضاً: المبالغة، فهيَ ليست صدقاً خالصاً. ومنها استخدام كلمة (كل أو جميع) بمعنى مُطلَق. كأن يُقال: " كل الناس رأيهم كذا "، أو " كل شعب البلدة الفلانية بخلاء "!

** وقد تدخل في نطاق الكذب، أنصاف الحقائق. ولهذا يُقال: " إن أنصاف الحقائق، ليس فيها إنصاف للحقائق ". ولذلك فإنَّ الشاهد في المحكمة يُطلَب منه أن يقول الحق، كل الحق، ولا شيء غير الحق.

لهذا ينبغي الدقة في الكلام، لأنَّ هناك عبارات مُعيَّنة قد تعني مفهوماً غير المعنى المقصود!

** ومن أخطاء اللسان أيضاً: شهادة الزور، وكل الأحكام غير العادلة not fair 
ذلك لأنَّ مبرئ المذنب، ومُذنِّب البريء كلاهما ضد الحق. حتى لو احتج البعض أنه يدافع غيره. فالمفروض أنه يدافع ولا يكذب.

** ومن أخطاء اللسان: طُرق اللف والدوران في جو من عدم الوضوح والصراحة في الحديث، مع شعور السامع بأن الحقيقة تائهة، وأنَّ المُتكلِّم يريد أن يخفيها...

** ومن أخطاء اللسان: الخداع والتضليل، وبخاصة من المساعدين مع رؤسائهم. وكم من الرؤساء أخطأوا نتيجة التضليل من الذين حولهم.

** ومن أخطاء اللسان: التملُّق والنفاق، ومدح السامع بما ليس فيه، وإشعاره بأن ما يفعله هو سليم وممتاز، مهما كان خطأً! ويشمل ذلك أيضاً الرياء، والحديث بمظهر يبدو حسناً وهو رديء! أو تبدو فيه الصداقة والإخلاص، على غير حقيقة الأمر! ويدخل في هذا النوع مَن يسمونهم ذوي لسانين. كشفَتيْن تقطران عسلاً، ومشاعرهما مُرَّة كالإفسنتين!

** من أخطاء اللسان أيضاً ويجب أن يصوم عنها، كل أخطائه التي هى ضد آداب الحديث والمناقشة. كأن يقطع حديث مَن يُكلِّمه، لكي يتحدَّث هو، أو مَن يأخذ الجلسة كلها لحسابه، دون أن يعطي فرصة لغيره أن يتكلَّم!

* كذلك كثرة الجدل الذي لا يوصِّل إلى نتيجة مع الإصرار على رأي واضح الخطأ، وما يسمى بالملاججة أو بالعامية (المقاوحة)!

وكذلك حب الانتصار في النقاش مع تحطيم الغير.

** ومن أخطاء اللسان أيضاً: الكلام الخارج عن حدود الأدب، الذي يخدش حياء العذارى وأهل العفة. مثل الحديث عن بعض أمور الجنس بطريقة مكشوفة!

* و كذلك من أخطاء اللسان، الفكاهات غير المؤدبة، والأغاني الهابطة، وعبارات المجون، وكلام الإغراء الذي يحاول به أحد الشبان أن يجتذب فتاة! وأيضاً كل كلام غير محتشم أو غير مهذَّب أو بأسلوب مُتدنِّي.

** ويدخل في هذا المجال، المزاح الرديء، مع خطأ تسميته مزاحاً. وأيضاً كل أسلوب يصدر عن المُتكلِّم بغير احترام لغيره، أو بغير لياقة، بعيداً عن الذوق السليم.

** ومن أخطاء اللسان أيضاً التي يجب أن يصوم عنها، إضاعة وقت الغير، في حديث غير نافع أو هو من التافهات، مع الثرثرة وكثرة الكلام، وبخاصة مع شخص مسئول يحرص على وقته.

* وقد يلجأ البعض إلى التطويل بغير داعٍ. فما يكفيه كلمة أو جملة يقول فيه محاضرة. وقد تكون إطالته مُملَّة أو حافلة بكثرة الشروح والمقدمات، حتى يضجر السامع ويقول له " هات من الآخر "! ومثله مَن يكرر الكلام، وكأن مَن يخاطبه لم يسبق له سماع ما قاله! 

* ومن أخطاء هذا النوع، الكلام بغير موعد. كمَن يُفاجئ شخصاً ويتحدَّث معه ويستمر في الحديث. ومن ذلك بعض المكالمات التليفونية التي تأتي فجأة دون حساب الوقت.

ويدخل في هذا المجال: الزيارات غير المحدودة النهاية، وما فيها من ضياع وقت. وقد قال الأستاذ مكرم عبيد لبعض من هؤلاء الضيوف: " أهلاً بكم وسهلاً. تأتون أهلاً، ولا تخرجون سهلاً "!

** أخيراً: إنَّ كل كلمة بطَّالة، وليست للبنيان أو للمنفعة يتكلَّم بها اللسان، سيعطى عنها حساباً أمام الله. لهذا فإن صوم اللسان عن الأباطيل، هو فضيلة يجب أن نحرص عليها ونُدرِّب أنفسنا عليها.


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

*الإيمان هو مستوى أعلى من العقل:
العقل البشري محدود، ولا يدرك سوى الأمور المحدودة التي تدخل في نطاق إمكانياته. فهو يستطيع أن يوصلك إلى مُجرَّد معرفة وجود الله، وإلى معرفة بعض صفاته. ولكن الإيمان يكمل معك الطريق إلى أقصاه. وهكذا فإنَّ الإيمان بالوحي يكمّل ما لم يصل إليه العقل ..
«« العقل قد لا يدرك أشياء كثيرة ولكنه يقبلها:
فليس من طبيعته أن يرفض كل ما لايدركه. بل حتى في المحيط المادي في العالم الذي نعيش فيه، توجد مثلاً مخترعات كثيرة لا يدركها إلا المتخصصون، ومع ذلك فالعقل العادي يقبلها ويتعامل معها، دون أن يدرك كيف تعمل وكيف تحدث. والموت يقبله العقل ويتحدَّث عنه، ومع ذلك فهو لا يدركه، ولا يعرف كيف يحدث افتراق الروح عن الجسد! فإن كان العقل يقبل أموراً كثيرة في عالمنا، وهو لا يدركها، فطبيعي لا يوجد ما يمنعه من قبول أمور أخرى أعلى من مستوى هذا العالم ..
«« العقل لا يدرك ( المعجزة ) كيف تتم، ولكنه يقبلها ويطلبها بل يفرح بها. وقد سميت المعجزة معجزة، لأنَّ العقل يعجز عن إدراكها وعن تفسيرها. ولكنه يقبلها بالإيمان، الإيمان بوجود قوة غير محدودة أعلى من مستواه، يمكنها أن تعمل المعجزة التي يعجز العقل عن إدراكها. وهذه القوة هى قوة الله القادر على كل شيء ... وكمثال للمعجزات التي نقبلها جميعاً دون أن ندركها: معجزة خلق الكون من العدم، ومعجزة القيامة العامة من الأموات..
إننا نحترم العقل ونستخدمه. ولكننا في نفس الوقت ندرك حدود النطاق الذي يعمل فيه. ولا نوافق العقل المغرور الذي يريد أن يعي كل شيء، رافضاً كل ما هو فوق مستوى إدراكه ...
«« الإيمان أيضاً هو مستوى فوق الحواس:
إنه قدرة أعلى من قدرة الحواس التي لها نطاق مُعيَّن لا تتعداه. فالحواس المادية تدرك الماديات. غير أن هناك أموراً غير مادية، تخرج عن نطاق قدرة الحواس المادية من نظر وسمع ولمس وشم ... وحتى قدرة الحواس بالنسبة إلى الأشياء المادية، هى محدودة أيضاً. وكثيراً ما تستعين الحواس بعديد من الأجهزة لمعرفة أشياء مادية أدق من أن تدركها حواسنا البشرية الضعيفة.
«« وهكذا فالحواس لا تدرك ما لا يُرى، أي غير الماديات وغير المرئيات، كالأرواح مثلاً، سواء كانت أرواح بشر، أم أرواح الملائكة، أو الشياطين ... وعدم إدراك الحواس لها، لا يعني عدم وجودها، إنما يعني أن قدرة الحواس محدودة.
«« لذلك فإنني عجبت من رائد الفضاء الملحد، الذي قال إنه صعد إلى السماء ولم يرَ الله!! ظاناً أنه في تهكمه يمكن أن يرى الله بهذه العين الجسدية القاصرة التي لا ترى كثيراً من الماديات! كما أن الله في كل مكان، في السماء وفي الأرض وما بينهما، ولا يحدّه مكان. فإن كان لم يرَ الله على الأرض، فطبيعي أنه لا يراه على القمر، ولا في أي موضع. إنَّ الله لا يراه أحد إلا بالإيمان.
«« إنَّ الإيمان قوة في ذاته، كما يمنح صاحبه قوة:
وكل مَن آمن بفكرة، يعطيه الإيمان بها قوة لكي ينفذها. من هنا فإنَّ المصلحين ـ في كل زمان ومكان ـ آمن كل منهم بفكرة، فجاهد بكل قوة لتنفيذها، مهما احتمل من مشقة، ومهما صبر.
المهاتما غاندي مثلاً، آمن بحق بلاده في الحرية، وآمن بسياسة عدم العنف. ومنحه ذلك الإيمان قوة عجيبة استطاع بها أن يُحرِّر الهند، وأن يعطي الحقوق للمنبوذين ليتساووا مع إخوتهم. وأمكنه أن يحتمل الكثير لكي لا يسلك بعنف هو وأتباعه، ولا أن يلاقوا العنف بالعنف. إيمانه بالفكرة أعطاه القوة لتنفيذها ... 
«« بل حتى الإيمان بالعلم يصنع الأعاجيب:
مثال ذلك روَّاد الفضاء. وكمثال لإيمانهم ما درسوه عن منطقة انعدام الوزن في الفضاء، وكيف أن الإنسان يمكنه أن يمشي في الجو دون أن يسقط! فمَن من الناس يجرؤ أن يمشي في الجو دون أن يخاف؟ أمَّا الذي جعلهم ينفذون ذلك، فهو إيمانهم الأكيد ببحوث العلماء الذين قالوا بهذا. فمنحهم الإيمان شجاعة... حقاً إنَّ الفرق بين أشجع الناس وأخوف الناس هو الإيمان ...
«« ومن جهة الإيمان بالله، فهو على أنواع:
هناك إيمان سطحي، نظري، عبارة عن عقائد مُعيَّنة يعتنقها الشخص، دون أن يكون لها تأثير في حياته. فيكون له اسم المؤمن، دون أن يكون له قلب المؤمن.
وهناك أيضاً إيمان المناسبات، يظهر فقط في أماكن العبادة، وفي أوقات الصلاة والاستماع إلى العظات الدينية، ثم تنتهي فاعليته، ولا يكون له الدوام في باقي ظروف الحياة ...
وهناك إيمان قوي لا يتزعزع، مهما حاربته الشكوك أو حلَّت به الضيقات. وإيمان آخر مبني على الخبرات مع الله وعمله ...
«« أمَّا الإيمان العملي، فهو الإيمان الذي يمارسه الإنسان في كل يوم، فهو بالنسبة إليه حياة يحياها وله نتائج هامة جداً ...
«« من نتائج الإيمان الحقيقي: السلام الداخلي. إذ يكون القلب مملوءاً بالسلام والهدوء. لا يضطرب مطلقاً، ولا يقلق، ولا يخاف. لأنه يؤمن بعناية الله وحمايته له، مهما كانت الظروف المحيطة تبدو مخيفة ومزعجة! فالقلب المؤمن لا يستمد سلامه من تحسن الظروف الخارجية، إنما من حفظ الله وعنايته.
«« يخاف الشخص الذي يشعر أنه واقف وحده. أمَّا الذي يؤمن أن الله معه،فإنه لا يخاف. فإن قَلَّ إيمانه، ودخله الشك في حفظ الله له، حينئذ يخاف. الشك يضعف الإيمان، وضعف الإيمان يؤدي إلى الخوف. والخوف يؤدِّي إلى الانهيار والضياع. ففي كل مرَّة تخاف، وبّخ نفسك على قلة إيمانك. وقل لنفسك: أين هو إيماني بأنَّ الله موجود، وأنه هو الحافظ والمعين.
«« نرى فاعلية الإيمان أيضاً وسط الضيقات:
إن ضيقة واحدة قد تصيب اثنين: أحدهما مؤمن، والآخر غير مؤمن. فيضطرب غير المؤمن ويخاف ويقلق، ويتصوَّر أسوأ النتائج، وتزعجه الأفكار. أمَّا المؤمن فيُقابل الضيقة بكل اطمئنان. ويقول: " هذه المشكلة سيتدخَّل الله فيها ويحلّها وتزول ". وقد تسأله كيف سيتدخَّل الله؟ وكيف يحلّها؟ فيجيبك: أنا لا أعرف كيف؟ ولكنني مؤمن أنَّ الله يهتم بنا أكثر مما نهتم بأنفسنا. وعند الله حلول كثيرة. وهو قادر أن يفتح كل باب مُغلَق.
إنَّ المؤمنين ما كانوا يخافون حتى من الاستشهاد، لإيمانهم بأنه يوصلّهم إلى حياة أخرى أكثر سعادة، وهى أبدية.
«« أيضاً من أهم نتائج الإيمان: نقاوة الحياة وحُسن السِّيرة:
فالإنسان المؤمن يحترس في كل لفظ ينطق به، وفي كل عمل يعمله. لأنه يؤمن أنَّ الله موجود في كل مكان، ويسمع ويرى كل ما يفعله. لذلك هو يخجل من أن يرتكب خطيئة أمام الله الذي يراه. بل أن المؤمن يُدقق بحيث أن أفكار الخطيئة لا يقبلها عقله، ولا شهواتها تسكن في قلبه. وذلك لأنه يؤمن تماماً بأنَّ الله يفحص القلوب ويقرأ الأفكار. لذلك يعمل المؤمن على حفظ ذاته نقياً طاهراً، سواء بالعمل أو اللسان، أو بالفكر أو بمشاعر القلب 
*


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

*فى السماء *



*+ أول لقاء هو لقاء الأرواح مع أجسادها‏.‏
سيقوم كل جسد سليما معافي‏,‏ لا عيب فيه‏,‏ ولا ضعف ولا مرض ولا تشويه‏,‏ ولا إعاقة‏.‏ يقوم جسدا روحانيا لا تتسلط عليه الغرائز أو الشهوات‏,‏ ولا يقاوم الروح في شيء مثلما كان يفعل أحيانا في ذلك الزمان‏!‏ إنه الآن جسد سماوي يتفق مع الحياة في السماء‏.‏ لا علاقة له بالمادة ولا 




بالجاذبية الأرضية‏.‏ لأنه لو كان ماديا وتحت سلطان الجاذبية الأرضية‏,‏ لسقط من السماء الي الأرض‏.‏
والروح تتعرف علي الجسد‏,‏ وتتحد به في شوق شديد‏,‏ بعد غربة انفصلت فيه عنه منذ موته‏.‏ ومرت علي تلك الغربة أجيال‏,‏ ثم عادا الي اللقاء أخيرا‏,‏ وما أعجبه لقاء‏...‏
+ اللقاء الثاني‏,‏ هو لقاء الأقارب والأصدقاء والأحباء
إنه لقاء فرح‏,‏ بعد حزن الفراق الذي كان الموت قد سببه لهم‏..‏ ففي القيامة سوف يلتقي الأزواج معا‏,‏ ويلتقي الأبناء مع الآباء‏,‏ والأحفاد مع الأجداد‏,‏ وكل الأقارب معا‏.‏ وتجتمع الأسرة الكبيرة بكل فروعها‏,‏ وتتعرف علي بعضها البعض‏,‏ علي الرغم من مرور أجيال بين صغارها وكبارها‏,‏ ربما صار فيها الأطفال شيوخا‏..!‏ كما يلتقي أيضا الأصدقاء الذين تفرقوا‏.‏
+ في القيامة أيضا تلتقي عصور مع عصور‏:‏
يلتقي عصر أبينا آدم وابنه هابيل البار‏,‏ مع عصر أبينا نوح وأولاده الذي نجوا في الفلك من الطوفان‏,‏ مع عصر آبائنا ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب‏,‏ مع عصر موسي النبي وأخيه هارون رئيس الكهنة واختهما مريم النبيه‏,‏ مع عصر داود النبي والملك وابنه سليمان الحكيم‏.‏ مع عصور أخري طويلة قد توالت وتتابعت‏.‏
كل عصر له بيئته وطابعه وشخصياته‏.‏ ورؤساء الآباء يلتقون معا‏,‏ وكل منهم له هيبته ووقاره وتاريخه‏.‏ ويتعارفون ويتبادلون الذكريات‏,‏ مع احترام بعضهم لبعض‏..‏ إنها شخصيات من آلاف السنين‏,‏ تلتقي عن طريق القيامة معا‏.‏ وكانت قد عاشت من قبل في ظروف وعصور متباينة‏.‏
+ في القيامة أيضا يلتقي جميع الشهداء والأبرار والنساك الصالحين
شهداء الحق‏,‏ وشهداء الدين‏,‏ وشهداء الفضيلة‏.‏ كل الشهداء من الأمراء والبسطاء والفرسان‏,‏ ومن رجال الدين‏,‏ ومن النساء والأطفال‏.‏
وكل منهم له قصته وجهاده‏,‏ وشهادته وشجاعته‏...‏ كلهم من عصر نيرون وديوقلديانوس وغيرهما‏..‏ كل الشهداء الذين قاوموا الوثنية‏,‏ والشيوعية‏,‏ والإلحاد‏,‏ والبدع والهرطقات‏..‏مع أبطال الإيمان الذين دافعوا عنه واحتملوا من أجله الظلم والتعذيب‏..‏ما أعجب لقاء كل أولئك معا‏,‏ يعزون بعضهم بعضا بما وصلوا اليه من مجد في القيامة‏.‏
يلتقي كل أولئك مع الأبرار في كل ج *


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

18ص2

:smi411:


نسيت اقول الموضوع من تجميعى 

مش 

منقول 


:download:

فاصل ثم عودة للمقالات 


:download:​











تصميم اخر للقصيدة 









:download:​​​


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

تأملات‏ ‏في‏ ‏الثلاثة‏ ‏تقديسات‏ 



بقلم قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



قدوس‏ ‏الله‏ , ‏قدوس‏ ‏القوي‏ , ‏قدوس‏ ‏الحي

صلاة‏ ‏الثلاثة‏ ‏تقديسات‏,‏هي‏ ‏لون‏ ‏من‏ ‏التسبيح‏,‏لأنها‏ ‏تأمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏صفات‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الجميلة‏: ‏تأمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏لاهوت‏ ‏الله‏,‏وفي‏ ‏قداسته‏,‏وفي‏ ‏قوته‏,‏وفي‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لاتموت‏.‏
لأن‏ ‏الله‏.‏إذن‏ ‏هو‏ ‏قدوس‏.‏ولأنه‏ ‏قدوس‏,‏فهو‏ ‏الله‏.‏


لأن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏هو‏ ‏وحده‏ ‏القدوس‏ (‏رؤ‏15:4),‏لأنه‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏صالحا‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏الله‏ ‏مت‏ 19:17.‏وقداسة‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تحد‏.‏كلما‏ ‏نتأملها‏,‏نشعر‏ ‏بأي‏ ‏مقدار‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏خطاة‏,‏فيستد‏ ‏كل‏ ‏فم‏ ( ‏رؤ‏3:19).‏
ونحن‏ ‏حينما‏ ‏نقول‏ ‏قدوس‏ ‏الله‏,‏نحني‏ ‏هاماتنا‏ ‏أمامه‏,‏فلماذا؟
نحني‏ ‏رؤوسنا‏ ‏لسببين‏: ‏أولا‏ ‏إجلالا‏ ‏لعظمة‏ ‏الله‏ ‏وقداسته‏...‏
ثانيا‏ ‏لأننا‏ ‏حينما‏ ‏نذكر‏ ‏قداسة‏ ‏الله‏,‏إنما‏ ‏نذكر‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏الوقت‏ ‏خطايانا‏ ‏وفقداننا‏ ‏لصورته‏ ‏الإلهية‏,‏فننحني‏ ‏قائلين‏ ‏ها‏ ‏مطانية‏ ‏أمامك‏.‏ليس‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏بلا‏ ‏خطية‏,‏وإن‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏يوما‏ ‏واحدا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏إننا‏ ‏في‏ ‏أشياء‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏نعثر‏ ‏جميعنا‏(‏يع‏ 3:2).‏وإن‏ ‏قلنا‏ ‏إننا‏ ‏لم‏ ‏نخطئ‏ ‏نضل‏ ‏أنفسنا‏ ‏وليس‏ ‏الحق‏ ‏فينا‏ ( 1‏يو‏ 1:8).‏
ننحني‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏القدوس‏,‏الذي‏ ‏السموات‏ ‏والأرض‏ ‏مملوءتان‏ ‏من‏ ‏مجده‏ ‏وكرامته‏.‏
والذي‏ ‏ـــ‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏قداسته‏ ‏ومجده‏ ‏ــ‏ ‏يقبل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يلتفت‏ ‏إلينا‏ ,‏هذا‏ ‏الناظر‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المتواضعات‏,‏غير‏ ‏محتقر‏ ‏طبيعتنا‏ ‏الساقطة‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏في‏ ‏ملء‏ ‏قداسته‏,‏ولا‏ ‏مزدريا‏ ‏ضعفناوهو‏ ‏في‏ ‏ملء‏ ‏قوته‏ !! ‏بل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏العكس‏ ‏كبعد‏ ‏المشرق‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المغرب‏,‏أبعد‏ ‏عنا‏ ‏معاصينا‏(‏مز‏ 103:12).‏


قدوس‏ ‏الله‏:‏

إن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏تأملنا‏ ‏في‏ ‏قداسته‏,‏فكيف‏ ‏نتأمل‏ ‏كلمة‏ ‏الله؟
الله‏ ‏غير‏ ‏المدرك‏ ‏غير‏ ‏المفحوص‏.‏الذي‏ ‏هو‏ ‏فوق‏ ‏فهمنا‏,‏وأعلي‏ ‏من‏ ‏مستوي‏ ‏عقولنا‏ .‏نؤمن‏ ‏به‏ ‏وبوجوده‏.‏ولكن‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تستطيع‏ ‏لغاتنا‏ ‏القاصرة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تعبرعنه‏ ‏تعبيرا‏ ‏سليما‏.‏فكل‏ ‏صفة‏ ‏من‏ ‏صفاته‏ ‏غير‏ ‏المتناهية‏ ‏تقف‏ ‏أمامها‏ ‏كلمات‏ ‏لا‏ ‏ينطق‏ ‏بها‏ (2‏كو‏ 12:4).‏وكما‏ ‏قال‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏ما‏ ‏من‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏تكلمت‏ ‏اللغة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏اللاهوت‏,‏إلا‏ ‏وقصرت‏ ‏في‏ ‏التعبير‏..‏
حقا‏ ,‏يدعي‏ ‏اسمه‏ ‏عجيبا‏ (‏أش‏ 9:6).‏
هذا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏قاله‏ ‏أشعياء‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏والله‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏ــ‏ ‏حينما‏ ‏سأله‏ ‏منوح‏ ‏عن‏ ‏اسمه‏ ‏ــ‏ ‏أجاب‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏تسأل‏ ‏عن‏ ‏اسمي‏,‏وهو‏ ‏عجيب‏(‏قض‏13:18).‏
إنه‏ ‏الله‏ ‏غير‏ ‏المرئي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يره‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏قط‏ (‏يو‏ 1:18).‏الذي‏ ‏قال‏ ‏لنبيه‏ ‏العظيم‏ ‏موسي‏:‏
لا‏ ‏تقدر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تري‏ ‏وجهي‏;‏لأن‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يراني‏ ‏ويعيش‏ (‏خر‏ 33:20).‏
نعم‏ ,‏هو‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏معرفته‏ ‏فوق‏ ‏الاستقصاء‏.‏الذي‏ ‏قال‏ ‏له‏ ‏الابن‏ ‏الكلمة‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏هي‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏الأبدية‏,‏أن‏ ‏يعرفوك‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏الإله‏ ‏الحقيقي‏ ‏وحدك‏ (‏يو‏ 17:3).‏وقال‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏عرفتهم‏ ‏اسمك‏ ‏وسأعرفهم‏,‏ليكون‏ ‏فيهم‏ ‏الحب‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أحببتني‏ ‏به‏... (‏يو‏ 17:26).‏
إنه‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الكائن‏.‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏, ‏الدائم‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأبد‏ ,‏الجالس‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كرسي‏ ‏مجده‏,‏المسجود‏ ‏له‏ ‏من‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏القوات‏ ‏السمائية‏.‏نذكر‏ ‏اسمه‏ ‏في‏ ‏تسبحة‏ ‏الثلاثة‏ ‏تقديسات‏,‏فنحني‏ ‏رؤوسنا‏ ‏له‏ ‏خشوعا‏ ‏وإجلالا‏.‏
أفواهنا‏ ‏تتقدس‏ ‏حينما‏ ‏نلفظ‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏الله‏ ‏القدوس‏.‏
ولذلك‏ ‏علينا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نحتفظ‏ ‏بقدسية‏ ‏أفواهنا‏ ‏وشفاهنا‏ ‏وألسنتنا‏.‏وأن‏ ‏نذكر‏ ‏قول‏ ‏أشعياء‏ ‏النبي‏,‏حينما‏ ‏سمع‏ ‏تسبحة‏ ‏الثلاثة‏ ‏تقديسات‏ ‏من‏ ‏أفواه‏ ‏السارافيم‏ ‏فقال‏ ‏ويل‏ ‏لي‏ ‏قد‏ ‏هلكت‏ ‏لأني‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏نجس‏ ‏الشفتين‏(‏أش‏ 6:5).‏


قدوس‏ ‏القوي‏:‏

الله‏ ‏قوي‏ ‏في‏ ‏قداسته‏,‏وقدوس‏ ‏في‏ ‏قوته‏.‏
هو‏ ‏القدوس‏ ‏القوي‏,‏لأنه‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يستخدم‏ ‏قوته‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏بكل‏ ‏قداسة‏.‏هناك‏ ‏أقوياء‏ ‏ليسوا‏ ‏قديسين‏,‏كالذين‏ ‏يستخدمون‏ ‏قوتهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏الفتك‏ ‏بالضعفاء‏,‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكبرياء‏ ‏والهزء‏ ‏بالآخرين‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏جليات‏ ‏الجبار‏ ( 1‏صم‏ 17) ‏أو‏ ‏الأقوياء‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يستخدمون‏ ‏قوتهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏الإيقاع‏ ‏بالآخرين‏ ‏من‏ ‏إبليس‏ ( 1‏بط‏5:8).‏
هذا‏ ‏الإله‏ ‏القدوس‏ ‏القوي‏,‏هو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏استخدم‏ ‏قوته‏ ‏في‏ ‏الخلق‏,‏فخلق‏ ‏الملائكة‏ ‏القديسين‏,‏والسموات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تحدث‏ ‏بمجد‏ ‏الله‏,‏والفلك‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يخبر‏ ‏بعمل‏ ‏يديه‏ (‏مز‏19:1).‏وهو‏ ‏القوي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏قهر‏ ‏الشيطان‏ ‏وجعله‏ ‏ساقطا‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏البرق‏ ‏من‏ ‏السماء‏ ( ‏لو‏10:18).‏هو‏ ‏القوي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏انتصر‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏في‏ ‏التجربة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الجبل‏ .‏وقال‏ ‏له‏ ‏اذهب‏ ‏ياشيطان‏ (‏مت‏ 4:10)‏فذهب‏ ‏وجاءت‏ ‏ملائكة‏ ‏لتخدمه‏.‏
هو‏ ‏القوي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏معجزات‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يعملها‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏من‏ ‏قبل‏ (‏يو‏ 15:24).‏وهو‏ ‏القدوس‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏طهر‏ ‏الهيكل‏,‏وقال‏ ‏مكتوب‏:‏بيتي‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏الصلاة‏ ‏يدعي‏,‏وأنتم‏ ‏جعلتموه‏ ‏مغارة‏ ‏لصوص‏ (‏مت‏ 21:13,12) ‏هو‏ ‏القوي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏حطم‏ ‏كل‏ ‏تعب‏ ‏الشيطان‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تعبه‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏بدء‏ ‏الخليقة‏.‏
هوالقوي‏ ‏المعطي‏ ‏نعمة‏ ‏لتلاميذه‏ ‏والمؤمنين‏ ‏فيستطيعون‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يصنعوا‏ ‏القوات‏ ‏والعجائب‏,‏وتخضع‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏الشياطين‏ ‏باسمه‏ (‏لو‏ 10:17) (‏مر‏ 16:17).‏
‏ ‏ونحن‏ ‏نفرح‏ ‏باستمرار‏ ‏أننا‏ ‏في‏ ‏حمي‏ ‏الله‏ ‏القدوس‏ ‏القوي‏.‏
الذي‏ ‏به‏ ‏وبقوته‏ ,‏يستطيع‏ ‏كل‏ ‏منا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏مع‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏الرسول‏:‏أستطيع‏ ‏كل‏ ‏شئ‏ ‏في‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يقويني‏ (‏في‏ 4:13),‏معتمدا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏قول‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏القدوس‏ ‏القوي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏شئ‏ ‏مستطاع‏ ‏للمؤمن‏ (‏مر‏ 9:23) ‏وهكذا‏ ‏يغني‏ ‏مع‏ ‏أيوب‏ ‏الصديق‏ ‏قائلا‏ ‏للرب‏ ‏عرفت‏ ‏أنك‏ ‏تستطيع‏ ‏كل‏ ‏شئ‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏يعسر‏ ‏عليك‏ ‏أمر‏ (‏أي‏ 42:2).‏
هو‏ ‏قدوس‏ ‏وقوي‏ ‏في‏ ‏أزليته‏,‏وفي‏ ‏تجسده‏ ‏أيضا‏:‏
قدوس‏ ‏في‏ ‏تجسده‏,‏إذ‏ ‏ولد‏ ‏بدون‏ ‏زرع‏ ‏بشر‏,‏وبدون‏ ‏الخطية‏ ‏الأصلية‏.‏وقال‏ ‏جبرائيل‏ ‏الملاك‏ ‏في‏ ‏تبشيره‏ ‏لأمه‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏القدوس‏ ‏المولود‏ ‏منك‏ ‏يدعي‏ ‏ابن‏ ‏الله
‏(‏لو‏1:35).‏وكان‏ ‏قويا‏ ‏قي‏ ‏قيامته‏,‏إذ‏ ‏خرج‏ ‏من‏ ‏القبر‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏مغلق‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏بابه‏ ‏حجر‏ ‏عظيم‏.‏كما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏قويا‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏قيامته‏,‏إذ‏ ‏دخل‏ ‏العلية‏ ‏علي‏ ‏التلاميذ‏ ‏والأبواب‏ ‏مغلقة‏ (‏يو‏ 20:19).‏وبهذا‏ ‏تغني‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏قائلا‏ ‏لأعرفه‏ ‏وقوة‏ ‏قيامته‏ ‏وشركة‏ ‏آلامه‏( ‏في‏ 3:10).‏
ونحن‏ ‏نؤمن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏القوي‏ ‏في‏ ‏قيامته‏,‏سيقيمنا‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏أيضا‏,‏سيغير‏ ‏شكل‏ ‏جسد‏ ‏تواضعنا‏,‏ليكون‏ ‏علي‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏جسد‏ ‏مجده‏ ‏بحسب‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏استطاعته‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يخضع‏ ‏لنفسه‏ ‏كل‏ ‏شئ‏ (‏في‏ 3:21).‏
إنه‏ ‏قدوس‏ ‏الله‏ ‏وقدوس‏ ‏القوي‏ ‏وأيضا‏ ‏قدوس‏ ‏الحي‏.‏


الحي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يموت‏:‏

إن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏قد‏ ‏مات‏ ‏بالجسد‏,‏فهو‏ ‏بلاهوته‏ ‏حي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يموت‏.‏
وإن‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏روحه‏ ‏بالموت‏ ‏قد‏ ‏فارقت‏ ‏جسده‏,‏فإنه‏ ‏بروحه‏ ‏المتحده‏ ‏بلاهوته‏ ‏قد‏ ‏نزل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أقسام‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏السفلي‏ ‏وسبي‏ ‏سبيا‏ (‏أف‏ 4:8,9) ‏وأخذ‏ ‏أنفس‏ ‏قديسي‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏القديم‏ ‏الراقدين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏رجاء‏ ‏القيامة‏.‏وفتح‏ ‏باب‏ ‏الفردوس‏ ,‏وأدخلهم‏ ‏هناك‏,‏ثم‏ ‏أدخل‏ ‏معهم‏ ‏اللص‏ ‏اليمين‏.‏
وفي‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏الثالث‏ ‏قام‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأموات‏ ,‏وظهر‏ ‏لتلاميذه‏ ‏وأراهم‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏حيا‏ ‏ببراهين‏ ‏كثيرة‏ (‏أع‏ 1:3).‏وظل‏ ‏يظهر‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏أربعين‏ ‏يوما‏.‏
هذا‏ ‏الحي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏لايموت‏ ,‏ظهر‏ ‏للقديس‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏الرائي‏ ‏في‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏مهيبة‏ ‏جدا‏.‏وقال‏ ‏له‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تخف‏ .‏أنا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏والآخر‏,‏والحي‏ ‏وكنت‏ ‏ميتا‏ ‏وها‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏حي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أبد‏ ‏الآبدين‏ ‏آمين‏.‏
ولي‏ ‏مفاتيح‏ ‏الهاوية‏ ‏والموت‏ (‏رؤ‏ 1: 18,17).‏
هذا‏ ‏الحي‏ ‏يحلف‏ ‏به‏ ‏البعض‏ ‏أحيانا‏ ‏ويقولون‏ .‏والمسيح‏ ‏الحي‏.‏
ويقول‏ ‏الإنجيل‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏الحياة‏,‏والحياة‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏نور‏ ‏الناس‏ ( ‏يو‏ 1:4).‏وهو‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏عن‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏القيامة‏ ‏والحياة‏ ‏من‏ ‏آمن‏ ‏بي‏ ‏ـــ‏ ‏ولو‏ ‏مات‏ ‏ـــ‏ ‏فسيحيا‏ (‏يو‏11:25)‏
إنه‏ ‏القدوس‏ ,‏الإله‏ ,‏القوي‏,‏الحي‏.‏نناديه‏ ‏ونقول‏ ‏ارحمنا‏ ‏


ارحمنا‏:
‏
في‏ ‏الثلاثة‏ ‏تقديسات‏ ,‏بعد‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏قدوس‏ ‏الله‏,‏قدوس‏ ‏القوي‏,‏قدوس‏ ‏الحي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يموت‏,‏نقول‏ ‏له‏ ‏يا‏ ‏من‏ ‏ولد‏ ‏من‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏ارحمنا‏.‏يا‏ ‏من‏ ‏صلب‏ ‏عنا‏ ,‏ارحمنا‏ ‏يا‏ ‏من‏ ‏قام‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأموات‏,‏ارحمنا‏.‏
أنت‏ ‏وحدك‏ ‏القدوس‏ ‏ولكننا‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏خطاة‏,‏فارحمنا‏.‏
وعبارة‏ (‏ارحمنا‏) ‏من‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏العبارات‏ ‏تكرارا‏ ‏في‏ ‏صلواتنا‏.‏
فنحن‏ ‏نكررها‏ ‏مرارا‏ ‏في‏ ‏صلاة‏ ‏الثلاثة‏ ‏تقديسات‏.‏ونكرر‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏أيها‏ ‏الثالوث‏ ‏القدوس‏,‏ارحمنا‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏مرات‏.‏ونقول‏ ‏كيرياليصون‏ ( ‏يارب‏ ‏ارحم‏) 41‏مرة‏.‏ونختم‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ساعة‏ ‏من‏ ‏صلوات‏ ‏الأجبية‏ ‏بالطلبة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏نقول‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏ارحمنا‏ ‏يا‏ ‏الله‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏ارحمنا‏.‏بل‏ ‏في‏ ‏مقدمة‏ ‏كل‏ ‏صلاة‏ ‏نرتل‏ ‏المزمور‏ ‏الخمسين‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أوله‏ ‏ارحمني‏ ‏يا‏ ‏الله‏ ‏كعظيم‏ ‏رحمتك‏...‏
وفي‏ ‏رفع‏ ‏بخور‏ ‏العشية‏,‏وفي‏ ‏مناسبات‏ ‏عديدة‏ ‏نقول‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏أفنوتي‏ ‏ناي‏ ‏نان‏ ‏أي‏ ‏يا‏ ‏الله‏ ‏ارحمنا‏ ‏وأحيانا‏ ‏نقول‏ ‏في‏ ‏القداس‏ ‏لحن‏ ‏جي‏ ‏ناي‏ ‏نان‏ ‏أي‏ ‏ارحمنا‏..‏وما‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏ما‏ ‏نردد‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏العبارة‏.‏
حينما‏ ‏نذكر‏ ‏قداسة‏ ‏الله‏ ‏في‏ ‏لحن‏ ‏أجيوس‏ ‏نتذكرخطايانا‏ ‏فنقول‏ (‏ارحمنا‏).‏
ارحمنا‏ ‏يا‏ ‏رب‏ ‏في‏ ‏ضيقاتنا‏ ‏وتجاربنا‏ .‏ارحمنا‏ ‏واغفر‏ ‏لنا
كرحمتك‏ ‏يا‏ ‏رب‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏كخطايانا‏.‏
وفي‏ ‏تسبحة‏ ‏الثلاثة‏ ‏تقديسات‏ ‏نقول‏:‏
يا‏ ‏رب‏,‏اغفر‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏خطايانا‏.‏
يارب‏ ,‏اغفر‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏آثامنا‏.‏
يارب‏,‏اغفر‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏زلاتنا‏...‏


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

مثاليـــة المسيـــح وشخصيتــه المتكاملـــة وثورة في التفكير



بقلم قداسة‏ :‏ البابا شنودة الثالث



‏ولعله من المناسب لنا أن نتأمل في شخصية السيد المسيح له المجد‏,‏ وكيف أنها شخصية مثالية متكاملة في الفضائل والصفات
فقد كان يتصرف بحكمة سامية‏,‏ كما قيل في سفر الجامعة لكل شيء تحت السماوات وقت‏.‏ فكان يقوم بالعمل المناسب في الوقت المناسب‏.‏ لا يسلك بوتيرة واحدة في كل حالة‏,‏ ومع كل أحد‏.



وهكذا كان يعرف متي يشفق ومتي يؤدب‏,‏ ويكون في تأديبه شفقة‏.‏
ويعرف متي يتكلم ومتي يصمت‏,‏ ويكون في صمته حكمة وموعظة‏..‏



متي ينظر في حنو‏,‏ ومتي ينظر في غضب؟ متي يستخدم القوة‏,‏ ومتي يستخدم اللين؟ وعموما كيف يتصرف مع كل نوع من الناس‏.‏
وهكذا كان الشخصية المتكاملة في أسلوب عملي‏,‏ يجمع بين صفات تبدو مختلفة عن بعضها البعض‏.‏ ولكنها منسجمة في تناسق عجيب‏.‏
‏
***‏

كان يجمع بين الخلوة‏,‏والعمل لأجل الآخرين

كان يجمع بين حياة التأمل‏,‏ وحياة العمل‏.‏ وحياة التأمل كانت له علي الجبل‏.‏ والجبل في حياة السيد المسيح له مكانته ووضعه‏,‏ والحديث عنه يلزمه مجال أوسع‏,‏ ومن أشهر أماكن خلوته‏,‏ كان جبل الزيتون‏,‏ وبستان جثسيماني‏.‏ لذلك ما أعمق ما قيل عنه في الإنجيل مضي كل إلي خاصته‏.‏ أما يسوع فمضي إلي جبل الزيتون‏(‏ يو‏8:1)‏
علي الجبل‏,‏ كان يسكب محبته للآب السماوي‏.‏ وفي المدينة كان يفيض بمحبته علي الناس‏.‏ وقيل عنه أنه كان يجول يصنع خيرا‏,‏ ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس
‏(‏أع‏10:38).‏ كان يعلم في مجامعهم‏,‏ ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت‏,‏ ويشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف في الشعب‏(‏ مت‏:4:23)..‏ يقدمون إليه جميع المرضي بأنواع أمراض كثيرة‏,‏ فكان يضع يديه علي كل واحد منهم فيشفيهم‏(‏ لو‏4:40).‏ كان يعلم‏.‏ ويفتح أعين العميان‏,‏ ويقيم موتي‏..‏ وكان كل من يقابله‏,‏ ينال منه بركة‏.‏ فأحبه الجميع‏.‏
‏
***



كان السيد المسيح يجمع بين العظمة والتواضع



كان يجمع بين الهيبة والوقار من جهة‏,‏ والبساطة من جهة أخري‏..‏
كانوا في هيبته يدعونه يا معلم أو أيها المعلم الصالح أو السيد‏..‏
البعض كان يستمع إليه وهو جالس عند قدميه‏,‏ والبعض كان يسجد له‏..‏ وكانت له مكانة كبيرة عند الناس‏,‏ وتوقير واحترام‏,‏ وشعبية هائلة جدا‏..‏
وفي عظمته وقف في نور عظيم‏,‏ متجليا علي جبل طابور‏(‏ مر‏9)‏
ومن جهة التواضع‏,‏ أخلي ذاته وأخذ شكل العبد‏(‏ مت‏2:7)‏ وأنحني وغسل أرجل تلاميذه‏(‏ يو‏13).‏ وسلك في بساطة مع الأطفال‏.‏ وحضر موائد العشارين والخطاة‏.‏ وحينما كانوا يلومونه علي ذلك كان يقول 
لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلي طبيب بل المرضي‏..‏ لأني لم آت لأدعو أبرارا بل خطاة إلي التوبة‏(‏ متي‏9:13,12)‏
‏

***



وفي تكامل شخصيته‏,‏ كان المسيح أيضا يجمع بين الوداعة والحزم‏:‏

كان وديعا ومتواضع القلب‏
‏
قيل في وداعته أنه كان لا يخاصم ولا يصيح‏,‏ ولا يسمع أحد في الشوارع صوته‏.‏ قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف‏,‏ وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفيء‏
‏ كان رقيقا شغوفا إلي أبعد حد‏.‏ وفي رقته‏,‏ بكي علي أورشليم‏(‏ لو‏19:40).‏ وبكي في طريقه إلي قبر لعازر‏(‏ يو‏11:35)‏
وفي وداعته أيضا‏,‏ تحدث مع السامرية دون أن يخدش شعورها‏(‏ يو‏4)‏ وبنفس الوداعة تحدث مع الخاطئة المضبوطة في ذات الفعل‏(‏ يو‏8)‏ بكل رفق‏...‏

ولكن وداعته لم تمنع حزمه‏.‏ وهكذا في حزم وشدة‏,‏ طرد الباعة من الهيكل‏,‏ وقلب موائد الصيارفة‏.‏ وقال لهم مكتوب بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي‏,‏ وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص‏(‏ متي‏21:13)‏ وبنفس الحزم وبخ الكتبة والفريسيين‏(‏ من علماء اليهود‏).‏ وقال لهم ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون‏,‏ لأنكم تغلقون ملكوت السماوات قدام الناس‏.‏ فلا تدخلون أنتم‏,‏ ولا تدعون الداخلين يدخلون‏(‏ مت‏23:13).‏ كما وبخ الصدوقيين قائلا لهم تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب‏(‏ متي‏22:29)‏
كما وبخ اليهود أكثر من مرة علي حرفيتهم في حفظ السبت‏.‏ وكان يتعمد أن يجري بعض معجزاته في يوم سبت‏,‏ كما فتح عيني المولود أعمي في يوم سبت‏(‏ يو‏9)‏ وأقام لعازر من الموت في يوم سبت‏(‏ يو‏11).‏ وشفي مريض بيت حسدا في يوم سبت‏.‏ وذلك ليريهم أنه يمكن يحل عمل الخير في السبوت‏(‏ متي‏12:9‏ ـ‏13)‏
وأحيانا كان يوبخ تلاميذه علي أخطائهم‏,‏ علي الرغم من محبته الشديدة لهم‏.‏
‏
***



أيضا كان في تكامل شخصيته‏,‏
يعرف متي يتكلم ومتي يصمت
كان إذا تكلم يقنع‏.‏ وإذا حاور يفحم ويبكم‏.‏ وكثيرا ما كان يتكلم كمعلم‏.‏ وكانوا يبهرون من تعليمه‏(‏ مت‏7).‏ كان في حديثه كلام منفعة‏,‏ ووعظ وتعليم‏.‏ كان أحيانا يتبسط في التعليم‏,‏ ويلقيه أحيانا في هيئة أمثال‏.‏ وأحيانا أخري يتكلم بسلطان‏(‏ مت‏7:29).‏ ويقدم التعليم كقاعدة ملزمة‏..‏ وكثيرا ما كان يصحح المفاهيم القديمة‏,‏ ويبدأ بعبارة أما أنا فأقول لكم‏...(‏ متي‏5)‏
وأحيانا كان يصمت‏,‏ ويكون صمته أبلغ من الكلام‏,‏ وفي صمته حكمة‏.‏ كما كان صامتا أثناء محاكمته أمام مجمع السنهدريم‏(‏ متي‏26)‏ وأمام بيلاطس‏(‏ متي‏27)‏
‏
***‏

كان أيضا يعرف متي يمنح‏,‏ ومتي يمنع

كان في منحه كثير العطاء‏.‏ فمنح تلاميذه أنواعا من السلطان والمواهب‏.‏ ومنح مكانة للطفل وللمرأة‏,‏ مما لم يكن معروفا لدي اليهود‏.‏ وفتح باب الملكوت أمام الكل‏,‏ وبخاصة للأمم وللسامريين الذين ما كان اليهود يتعاملون معهم‏(‏ يو‏4:9).‏ ومنح شفاء للمرضي‏,‏ وعتقا للمأسورين من الشياطين‏,‏ وكذلك عطفا علي الضعفاء والمساكين‏,‏ ومغفرة للخطاة‏(‏ لو‏7)(‏ يو‏8)(‏ مر‏2).‏ وبركة للكثيرين‏...‏
وكما كان يمنح‏,‏ كان أحيانا يمنع‏.‏ مثلما منع الكهنوت عن كهنة اليهود في أيامه‏.‏ وقال لهم إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم‏,‏ ويعطي لأمة تصنع ثماره‏(‏ مت‏21:43).‏ وكما رفض طلب الكتبة والفريسيين في أن يصنع لهم آية‏(‏ أي أعجوبة‏).‏ وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطي له‏(‏ مت‏12:39)‏
‏
***‏

وكما كان المسيح رجل الجماهير‏,‏
كان كذلك يهتم بالفرد الواحد

كانت تتبعه الآلاف‏,‏ وتزدحم حوله الجموع والجماهير‏.‏ وفي معجزة إشباع الجموع من الخمس خبزات‏,‏ قيل عن الجموع الذين حوله أنهم كانوا خمسة آلاف رجل ما عدا النساء والأولاد‏(‏ مت‏14:21)‏ أي نحو‏12‏ ألفا‏.‏ وفي معجزة شفائه للمفلوج‏,‏ كان الزحام شديدا حول البيت لدرجة أنهم أنزلوه إليه من السقف‏(‏ مر‏2:4)‏
وفي عظته المشهورة علي الجبل‏,‏ قيل في مقدمتها انه لما أبعد الجموع صعد إلي الجبل‏(‏ مت‏5:1)



وعلي الرغم من أزدحام الجموع حوله‏,‏ كان يهتم بالنفس الواحدة‏.‏ ففي قصة زكا العشار‏,‏ كان الزحام شديدا جدا‏,‏ لدرجة أن زكا صعد إلي جميزة لكي يراه‏.‏ فمن وسط هذا الزحام‏,‏ قال له السيد يا زكا إسرع وانزل‏,‏ لأنه ينبغي أن أمكث في بيتك‏.‏ ولما تذمر اليهود علي دخوله إلي بيت رجل خاطيء‏,‏ قال لهم اليوم حصل خلاص لهذا البيت إذ هو أيضا ابن لإبراهيم‏,‏ لأن ابن الإنسان جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك‏(‏ لو‏19:1‏ ـ‏10)



وترك الجموع ليبحث عن الواحد الضال تكررت في‏(‏ لو‏15).‏ وبحثه عن النفس الواحدة‏,‏ ظاهرة في لقائه مع نيقوديموس‏,‏ ومع المرأة السامرية‏,‏ ومع مريم ومرثا‏...‏
‏
***‏

وفي الحديث عن الشخصية المتكاملة للسيد المسيح‏,‏ نذكر بعض أمثلة منها‏:‏

‏*‏جمعه بين العدل والرحمة‏,‏ بغير تناقض بينهما‏.‏ فكان رحيما في عدله‏,‏ وعادلا في رحمته‏.‏ كان عدله مملوءا رحمة‏,‏ ورحمته مملوءة عدلا

أيضا اهتمامه بالروح والجسد‏.‏ فمع اهتمامه الكبير بالروح‏,‏ لدرجة قوله الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة‏(‏ يو‏6:63),‏ كان يهتم جدا بالجسد وشفائه‏(‏ مت‏9:12)‏
كان مدققا في تنفيذ أوامر الشريعة‏.‏ ولكنه في نفس الوقت‏,‏ كان يهتم بمفهومها السليم‏,‏ وبروحانية الوصية وليس مجرد حرفية الوصية‏.‏


وفي الواقع أن السيد المسيح أحدث وقاد ثورة للتغيير والاصلاح‏,‏ ثورة في التفكير والتدبير‏,‏ وفي إرساء المفاهيم السليمة للقيم والمبادئ
كان السيد المسيح وديعا‏,‏ وكان أيضا شجاعا‏:‏ يستخدم الوداعة حين تحسن الوداعة‏,‏ ويستخدم الشجاعة حين تلزم الشجاعة‏.‏ كان وديعا ومتواضع القلب‏(‏ مت‏11:29).‏ وقيل عنه إنه لايخاصم ولا يصيح‏,‏ ولايسمع أحد في الشوارع صوته‏.‏ قصبة مرضوضة لايقصف‏,‏ وفتيلة مدخنة لايطفئ‏..(‏ مت‏12:20,19).‏ ولكنه كان جريئا في الحق‏,‏ لايجامل فيه أحدا‏.‏ يقف إلي جوار الحق والقدسية بكل قوة في هيبة واقتدار‏.‏ لما وجد اليهود لايتصرفون بما يليق بكرامة الهيكل‏,‏ قام بتطهير الهيكل بكل حزم‏.‏

أخرج كل الذين كانوا يبيعونه فيه ويشترون‏.‏ وقلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسي باعة الحمام‏.‏ وقال لهم مكتوب بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص‏(‏ مت‏21:13,12).‏ ولما وجد قادة الدين في أيامه من الكتية والفريسيين يحملون الناس في تعليمهم أحمالا عسرة الحمل‏,‏ إنتهرهم وقال لهم‏:‏ الويل لكم ايها الكتية والفريسيون المراؤون‏.‏ لأنكم تغلقون ملكوت السموات قدام الناس‏,‏ فلا دخلتم أنتم ولا جعلتم الداخلين يدخلون‏(‏ مت‏23:13).‏ كان ضد القادة المدينيين‏,‏ ومع الشعب وفي محبته للشعب تحن عليهم‏,‏ إذ كانوا منزعجين ومنطرحين كغنم لاراعي لها‏(‏ مت‏9:36).‏ وفي شجاعة وبخ قادتهم قائلا لهم تطوفون البر والبحر لتكسبوا دخيلا واحدا‏.‏ ومتي حصل تجعلوه ابنا لجهنم أكثر منكم مضاعفا‏.‏ الويل لكم أيها القادة العميان‏(‏ مت‏23:16,15)‏
كان يختلف معهم في كثير من المفاهيم‏.‏ ومنها تعريف معني القريب قال في غطته علي الجبل سمعتم أنه قيل‏:‏ تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك‏(‏ مت‏5:43)‏ وكانوا يرون أن القريب الذي تجب محبته‏,‏ هو اليهودي الذي من جنسهم‏.‏ أما الباقون فهم غرباء أو أعداء‏.‏ فشرح لهم معني القريب في مثل السامري الصالح الذي اعتني بجريح ليس من جنسه‏,‏ كان اللصوص قد ألقوه علي الطريق بين حي وميت‏.‏ فعمل معه عمل خير وأنقذه وعالجه‏(‏ لو‏10:34,33).‏
وأراهم أن القريب هو كل أخ لنا في الانسانية مهما يكن جنسه أو دينه وبين لهم أن أولئك السامرين الذين كان اليهود يحتقرونهم ولا يتعاملون معهم‏,‏ كانوا أرق منهم قلبا وأقرب منهم الي الخير‏.‏ وأكد لهم تلك الحقيقة في قبوله لأهل السامرة وايمانهم به‏(‏ يو‏4:42,41).‏ وقال عبارته الخالدة أحبوا أعداءكم‏,‏ باركوا لاعنيكم‏,‏ أحسنوا الي مبغضيكم‏,‏ وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم‏(‏ مت‏5:44)‏

إن عدونا الحقيقي الوحيد هو الشيطان وأعوانه‏.‏ أما من يسمون أعداء من البشر‏,‏ فهم من ضحايا الشيطان‏,‏ علينا أن نشفق عليهم ونصلي لأجلهم‏.‏ كذلك أظهر السيد المسيح أن الحب الحقيقي هو الحب العملي‏,‏ سواء من نحو الله بحفظ وصاياه‏(‏ يوم‏15:10).‏ وقال أيضا ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا‏,‏ أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه‏(‏ يو‏15:13).‏ وعاش فترة تجسده علي الأرض في خدمة الناس يكرز أو من جهة الناس بالخدمة والبذل‏.‏ وضرب لهم مثالا بنفسه فقال‏:‏ إن ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليخدم‏,‏ بل ليخدم‏,‏ ويبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين‏(‏ مت‏20:28).‏ وقال الراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف‏(‏ يو‏10:11)‏ ببشارة الملكوت‏,‏ ويشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف في الشعب‏(‏ مت‏4:23).‏ كان باستمرار يعلم الناس‏,‏ ولايكتفي بالتعليم‏,‏ بل يطعم الجياع‏,‏ ويمنح الحنان والعطف‏.‏ وقيل عنه إنه كان يجول يصنع خيرا‏,‏ ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم ابليس‏(‏ أع‏10:38).‏ لقد أقام المسيح ثورة فكرية في المفاهيم‏:‏ في معني القريب والعدو‏,‏ وفي معني الحب‏,‏ وفي تعريف كثير من الخطايا‏,‏ مثل مفهوم الزنا والنجاسة‏.‏
كانوا يفهمون الزنا علي انه الزنا الفعلي‏.‏ فقال لهم سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء لاتزن‏.‏

وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من ينظر الي امرأة ليشتهيها‏,‏ فقد زني بها في قلبه‏(‏ مت‏5:28,27).‏ وهكذا اظهر لهم أنه يوجد زنا بشهوة القلب‏,‏ وبنظرة العين‏.‏ وأن الخطيئة لاتبدأ بالعمل‏,‏ إنما تبدأ بالحواس وفي القلب أولا‏.‏ وأنه يجب أن يحصل الانسان علي طهارة القلب‏,‏ لأنه بشهوة القلب يعتبر زانيا‏,‏ حتي لو لم يخطئ بالفعل‏.

‏ ولذلك عليه أيضا أن يحرص علي طهارة حواسه‏,‏ ومنها طهارة نظراته‏,‏ فقال‏:‏ إن أعثرتك عينك‏..‏ ولم يقل إن أعثرتك امرأة‏.‏ لأنه إن كانت عين الانسان طاهرة‏,‏ فلن يسقطه جمال امرأة‏...‏ وفي هذا التعليم نري المسيح ينصح بالبعد عن الخطوة الأولي الي الخطية‏.‏ فاالذي يحترس من النظرة الخاطئة‏,‏ لايقع في شهوة القلب‏.‏ والذي يحترس من التمادي في شهوة القلب‏,‏ لايقع في الخطية بالعمل‏.‏ فيقول أيضا سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء لاتقتل‏,‏ ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم‏.‏ وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من يغضب علي اخيه باطلا‏,‏ يكون مستوجب الحكم‏(‏ مت‏5:22,21).‏
وهكذا أدان خطية الغضب الباطل‏,‏ لأنها كثيرا ماتكون هي الخطوة الأولي الي القتل‏.‏ والذي يدرب نفسه علي عدم الغضب‏,‏ لن يرتكب جريمة قتل‏.‏

ومن جهة النجاسة‏,‏ كان اليهود يحرمون ألوانا من الأطعمة يرونها نجسة‏.‏ فقال لهم السيد المسيح ليس مايدخل الفم ينجس الإنسان‏,‏ بل مايخرج من الفم‏:‏ هذا ينجس الإنسان‏(‏ مت‏15:11).‏
وشرح ذلك بأن الكلام الذي يخرج من الفم‏,‏ فمن القلب يصدر‏(‏ مت‏15:18).‏ لأنه من فضلة القلب يتكلم الفم‏(‏ مت‏12:34).‏
فالإنسان الشرير ـ مما يكتنزه في قلبه من الشرور ـ يخرج الكلام الشرير‏(‏ مت‏12:35).‏ إذن كل خطية يقع فيها اللسان‏,‏ هي خطية وجدت في القلب أولا‏..‏

إذن فخطية اللسان تبدأ في القلب أولا‏,‏ كما أن خطية الزنا تبدأ في القلب أولا‏,‏ وخطية القتل تبدأ أيضا في القلب‏.‏
من هنا اهتم بنقاوة القلب قبل كل شئ‏,‏ ولم يوافق علي السطحية في فهم الخطية‏,‏ دون مقاومة أعماقها وأسبابها‏,‏ كذلك حارب الحرفية في تنفيذ الوصية وهكذا فإن ثورته للتغيير والإصلاح شملت عقيدة اليهود في‏(‏ حفظ السبت‏)‏ كان اليهود يتمسكون حرفيا بعبارة الوصية لاتعمل فيه عملا‏(‏ تث‏5:14)...‏
لذلك كانوا يقفون ضد السيد المسيح‏,‏ إن عمل أي عمل من أعمال الخير في يوم سبت‏.‏ فتحداهم في هذه النقطة بالذات بمعجزات للخير أجراها في أيام السبت‏.‏

الرجل المولود أعمي‏,‏ كان يمكن أن يمنحه البصر في أي يوم‏,‏ ولكنه بمعجزة عجيبة جعله يبعد في يوم السبت‏(‏ يو‏9),‏ فقال اليهود لهذا الرجل إن الذي شفاه إنسان خاطئ‏(‏ يو‏9:24),‏ ومريض بيت حسدا الذي بقي مشلولا‏38‏ سنة‏,‏ شفاه السيد المسيح في يوم سبت‏.‏ لذلك طردوه وطلبوا ان يقتلوه‏(‏ يو‏5:16)‏ ولعازر اقامة المسيح في اليوم الرابع لموته‏,‏ في يوم سبت‏,‏ فتشاور اليهود علي المسيح ليقتلوه‏(‏ يو‏11:53)‏ بكل هذا أراد في ثورته للتغيير أن يقنعهم بهذه الحقيقة‏.‏
إذن يحل فعل الخير في السبوت‏(‏ مت‏12:12)‏
كانت هذه العبارة ثورة في عقائد ومسلمات شيوخ اليهود‏,‏ وبدأها المسيح معهم بمحاولة الاقناع قائلا أي انسان منكم له خروف واحد‏,‏ فإن سقط هذا في السبت في حفرة‏,‏ أنما يمسكه ويقيمه؟‏!‏ فالانسان كم هو أفضل من الخروف‏.‏
اذن يحل فعل الخير في السبوت‏(‏ لو‏14:3).‏

عاش المسيح معلما‏,‏ يختلط بالناس ويحيا بينهم‏,‏ وقد بهتوا من تعليمه‏,‏ يشرح لهم بأمثال‏,‏ ويكلهمم بسلطان قائلا سمعهم أنه قيل للقدماء‏..‏أما أنا فأقول لكم‏,‏ وما قاله لهم كان ثورة في التعليم‏.‏
‏*‏ ففي العطاء لم يكتف بما في الشريعة من دفع العشور والبكور‏,‏ بل قال‏:‏ من سألك فأعطه‏,‏ ومن اقترض منك فلا ترده‏,‏ وطوب العطاء من الأعوان‏.‏
‏*‏ وفي المغفرة‏,‏ ألغي الذبائح الحيوانية لطلب المغفرة‏,‏ وركز علي أهمية التوبة قائلا إن لم تتوبوا‏,‏ فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون‏(‏ لو‏13:5,3).‏
‏*‏ ومن جهة الأسرة‏:‏ ألغي تعدد الزوجات‏,‏ وقال من البدء خلقهما الله ذكرا وانثي‏(‏ مت‏19),‏ وألغي الأسباب العديدة للطلاق‏,‏ وركز علي الطلاق لعلة الزنا‏(‏ مت‏5:32)‏ لأنه السبب الوحيد الذي لايحتمله الزوج‏.‏

‏*‏ ومن جهة الكهنوت‏:‏ ألغي الكهنوت الهاروني الذي يكون بالوراثة في بني هارون وحدهم‏,‏ وأقام بدله كهنوتا علي طقس ملكي صادق‏,‏ الذي كان في كهنوته بلا أب ولا أم ولانسب في الكهنوت‏(‏ عب‏7).‏
‏*‏وفي هذه الثورة للتغيير‏,‏ ألغي أيضا فكرة الشعب المختار من الله‏.‏
وهكذا قضي علي العنصرية في اليهودية التي كانت تحتقر باقي الشعوب وتدعوهم الأمم‏yentiles,‏ وامتدح كثيرا من الامميين‏,‏ وقال لتلاميذه اكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها‏(‏ يو‏16:15)‏ اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم‏,‏ وعمدوهم‏..‏وعلموهم جميع ما أو صيتكم به‏(‏ مت‏28:19),‏ وقال لتليمذه بولس ها أنا ارسلك بعيدا الي الأمم‏,(‏ أع‏22)‏ كما شهدت لي في اورشليم‏,‏ ينبغي أن تشهد لي في روميه أيضا‏
وامتدت ثورته في التغيير فشملت الهيكل أيضا‏

فقال إنه لايترك فيه حجر علي حجر لاينقض‏(‏ مت‏24:2),(‏ مر‏13:12,‏ وقال يا اورشليم يا اورشليم‏,‏ ياقاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين اليها‏,‏ كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها‏,‏ ولم تريدوا‏,‏ هو ذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا‏(‏ مت‏23:38,37).‏
ورأي السيد المسيح أنه لتغيير الأوضاع والمبادئ ينبغي تغيير القيادات الدينية القائمة علي التنفيذ‏,‏ ليفسح الطريق لتلاميذه لتولي القيادة‏.‏
فضرب مثل الكرامين الأردياء علي كهنة ذلك الجيل‏.‏ وقال لهم إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم‏,‏ ويعطي لأمه تصنع أثماره‏(‏ مت‏21:43).‏
وقال للصدوقيين تضلون إذ لاتعرفون الكتب‏(‏ مت‏22:29)‏
وقال للكتبة والفريسين ويل لكم أيها القادة العميان‏(‏ مت‏23:16).‏
بل قال عن ذلك الجيل كله جيل فاسق وشرير‏(‏ مت‏12:39)‏
كان لابد له أن يغير كل شئ‏,‏ وكان مستعدا لدفع الثمن


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

20     2



أراء فى التواضع
* الاتضاع عمل الهى كبير , وطريقه متعبه للجسد. 
* كن شامخا فى تواضعك ومتواضع فى شموخك فتلك واحدة من صفات العظماء.
* ما هو التواضع ؟ هو ضمير لايتعظم فى نفسه.
وبماذا يكمل الاتضاع ؟ يكمل بان لايظن الضمير فى نفسه انه حكيم.
وما هى زينته ؟ عندما يفكر الانسان انه ليس احد ارذل منه , ويتحقق انه انقص من الجميع 
*الاتضاع هو ان تعد جميع البشر افضل منك .... متاكدا من كل قلبك انك اكثر منهم خطيه..
*الاتضاع هو ان يحقر الانسان ذاته فى كل شىء.
*الاتضاع هو بيت اللاهوت , واينما وجد سكن الله فيه. 
* ما هو الاتضاع ؟
الاتضاع هو ان يحسب الانسان نفسه ترابا ورمادا ويقول : " انا من انا " ! ومن يحسبنى انى شيئا , ومالى انا مع الناس لانى عاجز . ولايقول عن امر " ماذا ؟ , او ماذا يكون هذا ؟ " . ويكون ماشيا بخضوع كثير فى طرقه. ولايساوى نفسه بغيره , واذا احتقر ورذل لايغضب. 

* ان الفكر المعاند لا يقتنع بأى برهان للايمان لكن القلب المتواضع لا يقاومة.

*ليس التواضع هو ان تقلل من شأنك بل ان تقلل التفكير فى شأنك.

*تواضع عند النصر وإبتسم عند الهزيمة لا تثقل نفسك بالكراهية، فهي أثقل مما تتصور

*شجرة الحياة شاهقة لا تصل إلى قمتها إلا بالتواضع

*إذا رأيت إنسانا متواضع القلب فهذا أعظم من سائر المناظر لأنك بواسطته تشاهد الله الذى لا يرى .

*التواضع يورث المحبة . والقناعة تورث الراحة .

*رأيت فخاخا منصوبة ، فسألت باكيا من ينجينى ؟ . فأجابنى صوت : " التواضع "

*الانسان المتواضع يكتسب من الشتيمة مثلما يكتسب من الكرامة او اكثر.

(قداسة الباب شنودة الثالث)


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

لذة الالم


لا تتعجب نعم الألم له لذته ... وله بركته تعالي معي لأثبت لك ذلك

الألم يرفع النفس إلي فوق

يرفعها فوق مستوي المادة والعلم ... فأن الإنسان في حالة الألم ، تكون

نفسه أقوي ، وروحانياته أعمق ... وكثيرا ما نري الإنسان في ألمه متجردا

من حب العالم ... لذلك سهل علي المريض أن يقترب إلي الله ، المريض

المتألم يقبل الحديث عن الله ، ويحب أن يصلي ، ويطلب أن يصلي الناس

من أجله وكلمة ( الله ) تتردد كثيرا علي فمه

تعال معي نأخذ من حياة المسيح أمثله تجعلنا نتعزى بالألم ونتلذذ به ،

لأن السيد المسيح هو أكثر إنسان تألم بدون وجه حق ولأجل محبته لنا تحمل

كل ذلك ... السيد المسيح وصفه أنه " رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن "
( أش 53 : 3 )

ذاق المسيح الألم ، من يوم مولده ... ولد في يوم أشد أيام الشتاء برودة

في مكان رطب هو مزود بقر ... وعاش المسيح فقيرا ، يتحمل الضيق

لأجلنا لم يكن له بيت يسند فيه رأسه .... جرب التعب ، وجرب أيضا

الجوع والعطش .... جرب من الشيطان ... جرب ألما آخر هو ألم

الرفض ... عاش يعامل الناس بالحب ، ولا يجد حبا مقابل حبه

لم يجد محبة تماثل محبته ، ولا معاملة طيبة تماثل معاملته الطيبة للناس

فقد عاش الرب وسط أشخاص جاحدين ، ناكرين للجميل ، ناكرين الحب

أحيانا كان يري أبواب القلوب مغلقة " فيقف ويقرع وقد يطول به الوقوف

حتى يمتلئ رأسه من الطل ، وقصصه من ندي الليل " ( نش 5 :2 )

وهو لا يمل الانتظار ، ولا يخجل منه .... والرب بهذا يعطينا درسا أن

كسب محبة الناس يحتاج منا إلي احتمال وطول بال وأحيانا تكون القلوب

صلبة وشديدة ، ولا يمكن دخولها بسرعة ولا سهولة ... فأن تعبت في

دخول قلوب الناس ، فلا تتضايق !!! هكذا حدث للمسيح منبع الحب ، وأن

دخلت قلبا ولم تجد فيه محبة مثل محبتك ، فلا تحزن ، فهكذا حدث للمسيح

قبلا ولم يعامل الناس بمثل معاملتهم بل كان وسط الكل

" يجول يصنع خيرا " ( أع 10 ، 38 )

الكل أخذوا حتى الذين رفضوه ، حتى الذين صاحوا فيما بعد أصلبه أصلبه

ألم أخر هو ألم شتائم واتهامات وإهانات

فلا تتعجب يا أخي أن قيلت عنك كلمة رديئة ربما أقل من هذه ، فالمسيح قد

قيل عنه أنه سامري وبه شيطان ، وبرئيس الشياطين ، بأنه خاطئ وكاسر

السبت ، وأكول وشريب خمر ، ومحب للعشارين والخطاة ، ومجدف

فتمت الكلمة المكتوبة في ناموسهم " أبغضوني بلا سبب "
( مز 69 : 4 ، يو 15 : 25 )

والعجيب أن الرب لما سمع هذه الإهانة رد بهدوء عجيب وبدون انفعال

ما هذا يارب ؟ قل أن ينزل نار من السماء وتفنيهم ، هذا جنس لا ينفع معه

الطيبة ، اضرب ضربتك فيوقروك .... وكأن الرب يجيب

" ليس هذا هو أسلوبي سأتركهم الآن في حدتهم ، وبعد حين

سيتعقلون ويتوبون وينظرون إلي الذي طعنوه وجرحوه ويندمون "

قدم نفسه ذبيحة حب ، من فرط محبته لمن ذبح لأجلهم في فرح بخلاصهم

فهل أنت مثله تقدم نفسك ذبيحة حب ؟

وقف أمام الناس كخاطئ ، وأمام الأب كخاطئ

هل تحمل خطايا الناس ، كما حملها المسيح ؟؟؟

هل تستطيع أن تأخذ خطايا غيرك وتنسبها إلي نفسك ؟ وتقول

" أنا المخطئ وليس هو "

وان نسبت أليك خطية اقترفها آخر هل تستطيع

أن تقبل ذلك وتصمت ؟! وان لم تستطع إن تحمل خطايا الناس فهل يمكنك

علي الأقل أن تحتملها أي أن تحتمل خطايا الناس أليك

أنظر إلي ما فعله المسيح علي الصليب ، قارن بما تفعله أنت ؟ هل أنت

مثله ذبيحة حب تبذل ذاتك عن غيرك ؟ هل أنت ذبيحة خطية تحمل خطايا

غيرك ؟ أن لم تحمل خطايا الناس ، فاحمل ألأمهم احمل ألم الناس كما

حملها المسيح اشترك مع المسيح في إراحة الناس كن قلبا كبيرا يتألم مع

المتألمين يزور المرضي ، ويعزي الحزانى

استفد إذن من وقت الألم ، استفد من الاشتراك في الآم الآخرين واستفد من

التأمل في آلام المسيح لأجلك

ويظل الألم في العالم ننال بركته إلي إن يأخذنا الله من هذا العالم إلي

" الموضع الذي هرب منه الحزن والكآبة والتنهد " هناك يمسح كل دمعة

من عيوننا إذن فلنتألم هنا ، لكي ننعم هناك لأنه " ما أضيق الباب وأكرب

الطريق الذي يؤدي إلي الحياة ، وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه "

كل نوع ألم لأجل الرب ، له بركته وإكليله

" وكل واحد سيأخذ أجرته بحسب تعبه " ( 1 كو3 :8 )

وهنا نراه يقول " طوبي لكم إذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل

كلمة شريرة كم أجلي كاذبين ، افرحوا وتهللوا ، لأن أجركم عظيم في

السموات لأنهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء الذين قبلكم " ( متي 5 : 11 ، 12 )

وفي آلامك ثق أن المسيح صديق لكل متألم شريك له ورفيق له في طريق

الألم لا يتركه وحده وكما قال الكتاب

" في كل ضيقهم تضايق ، وملاك حضرته خلصهم " ( أش 63 : 5 )

إذن تتعزي بأن المسيح شريك لك في ألمك ويتقوى أيضا قلبك

" انتظر الرب ليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك وانتظر الرب " ( مز 27 : 14 )

وضع أمامك أن المسيح كان قويا وصامدا في كل آلامه كان راسخا في

آلامه كالجبل الصلب الذي لا تهزه ريح ولا عاصفة كان صامدا في القبض

عليه ، وفي محاكمته ، وفي الإهانات ، وكان صامدا أمام الجلد والصلب

والموت ، وأعطي مثالا رائعا للقلب الكبير ، القوي الشجاع الذي احتمل

ظلم الأشرار وقال " يا أبتاه أغفر له " هذه العبارة النبيلة التي هزت قلوب

الناس في كل جيل وهكذا حول صليب العار إلي صليب مجد .. وحول الألم

إلي بركة وإكليل ، أننا عندما نري آلام السيد المسيح ، نتعزى في آلامنا

ففي كل مرة تواجه الألم تذكر رب المجد يسوع وضع صورته أمامك

وقول لنفسك لقد مر السيد المسيح بكل ذلك بفرح ولابد إن أكون مثله لأنني

أبنه وأبنته ربنا يعطينا قوه لتحمل كل أنواع الألم ، ويعطينا بركة الألم

من كتابات البابا شنودة الثالث بركه صلواته تكون معنا جميعا


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

الانتصار؟ وكيف يكون؟

بقلم‏:‏ البابا شنودة الثالث 
الانتصار أمر محبوب‏..‏ يفرح به كل شخص يكون منتصرا‏,‏ أو يظن أنه منتصر‏..‏ علي أن هناك انتصارا حقيقيا وانتصارا زائفا‏..‏ فما هو الانتصار الحقيقي؟ وما شروطه؟ وكيف يكون؟ بل ما هو الانتصار الذي يريده الله لنا‏,‏ وتفرح به السماء لأجلنا؟
الانتصار الحقيقي هو الذي ينتصر به الإنسان علي نفسه وليس علي غيره‏,‏ فلا يجوز للقاتل أن يفرح بانتصاره علي القتيل وسفك دمه‏..‏ فهذا القاتل في موقف المنهزم‏,‏ لأنه لم يستطع أن ينتصر علي ما في نفسه من قسوة ومن حقد‏,‏ أو من رغبة في الانتقام‏,‏ فكان ينبغي أن يخزي من كل هذه النقائص‏..‏ كذلك من يشبع الطرف الآخر في الحوار ما يستطيع من تهكم ومن استهزاء لا يظن أنه منتصر‏,‏ ولأنه لم يستطع أن يحتفظ بأدب الحوار‏,‏ فهو إذن في وضع المنهزمين‏.‏
إذن الانتصار الحقيقي هو الانتصار أولا علي النفس‏,‏ وأن ينتصر الإنسان في الداخل‏,‏ وأن ينتصر علي الخطيئة والشيطان‏,‏ فهو بانتصاره الداخلي علي كل شهوة خاطئة وكل فكر رديء‏,‏ يستطيع أن ينتصر في الخارج علي كل حروب الشيطان‏,‏ فيوسف الصديق مثلا‏,‏ إذ كان منتصرا في الداخل استطاع أن ينتصر علي الشهوة التي حاربته من الخارج‏,‏ وعلي الخطيئة التي حاربته من سيدته الخاطئة‏.‏
والإنسان الروحي ينتصر علي جميع العوائق التي تحاول أن تعطله في طريق البر أيا كانت‏,‏ وهو لا يسمح لنفسه بأن يعتذر لتلك العوائق‏,‏ ولا يبرر نفسه إذا أخطأ‏.‏
الإنسان الروحي ينتصر أيضا علي الضيقات والمشكلات‏,‏ فالمشكلات لا تهزه ولا تهزمه‏,‏ ولا تضعف معنوياته‏,‏ ولا تعكر نفسيته‏,‏ ولا تلقيه في دوامات من القلق والاضطراب والشك‏,‏ إنه ينتصر علي المشكلات بالإيمان وبالصلاة وبالصبر‏,‏ ولا يضيق قلبه بها‏,‏ ولا يفقد سلامه بسببها‏,‏ وهو لا ينتصر فقط علي الضيقات بالاحتمال‏,‏ بل بالأكثر يفرح بها‏,‏ لأنها تقدم له خبرات جديدة في معونة الرب له‏,‏ ويري أن كل شيء يئول إلي الخير‏.‏
وحياة الانتصار مفرحة‏,‏ لأن الإنسان الروحي يصبح بها قدوة لغيره‏,‏ فيقدم للناس مثالا علي إمكان حياة البر‏,‏ وعلي أن حياة الانتصار هي واقع عملي يلمسونه أمامهم‏,‏ ويثبت أن الأبرار أقوياء‏,‏ ببرهم وبنعمة الله العاملة فيهم‏.‏
إن الانتصار لازم جدا في الحياة الروحية‏,‏ وبدونه لا يدخل أحد إلي السماء‏,‏ ولا يتمتع بعشرة الملائكة والقديسين‏,‏ فالسماء لا يدخلها إلا موكب الغالبين المنتصرين‏,‏ الذين برهنوا علي ذلك في فترة اختبارهم علي الأرض‏,‏ فهل أنت من هؤلاء؟ أم أنك تضعف أمام أي إغراء أو أية خطيئة؟‏!‏
وقد قدم التاريخ لنا أمثلة من المنتصرين‏,‏ لعل في مقدمتهم أبطال الإيمان الذين جاهدوا الجهاد الحسن ونالوا إكليل البر‏,‏ وفي مقدمتهم الشهداء القديسون‏,‏ الذين انتصروا علي كل التهديدات وعلي السجون‏,‏ وعلي ألوان من العذاب ربما تبدو فوق احتمال البشر‏,‏ وثبتوا علي إيمانهم‏,‏ وقابلوا الموت ببسالة عجيبة‏,‏ وكانوا مثالا رائعا جذبوا غيرهم إلي الإيمان‏.‏
ونحن نذكر من أمثلة المنتصرين أبا الآباء إبراهيم‏,‏ الذي انتصر علي كل عواطف الأبوة‏,‏ ولم يكن لديه مانع إطلاقا من أن يقدم ابنه الذي يحبه ذبيحة لله وطاعة لأمره‏,‏ فكافأه الله علي ذلك ولم يسمح بموت ابنه‏.‏
ومن الأمثلة الأخري النساك والعباد والمتوحدون الذين انتصروا علي كل شهوات العالم وتفرغوا للعبادة بعيدا عن كل ملاهي المجتمع‏.‏
ومن أمثلة المنتصرين أيضا‏,‏ أصحاب الفكر العميق الذين استطاعوا بأفكارهم أن يغيروا معالم المجتمع الذي عاشوا فيه‏,‏ وأن يضعوا مبادئ راسخة اقتنع بها الناس وسلكوا نهجها‏,‏ قادة الفكر هؤلاء لم ينتصروا افقط في حياتهم وإنما أيضا ساعدوا غيرهم علي حياة الانتصار‏.‏
ويمكن أن نضم إلي هؤلاء القادة والمرشدين الروحيين الذين سندوا الضعفاء بنصائحهم التي منحتهم قوة‏.‏
بعد كل ما قلناه علي الانتصار في الحياة الروحية‏,‏ نذكر أيضا الانتصار في كافة نواحي الحياة‏,‏ في الحياة الاجتماعية‏,‏ والحياة السياسية‏,‏ والحياة الاقتصادية أيضا‏..‏ كل ذلك بعقلية راجحة وبالانتفاع بخبرات الغير‏,‏ وبعدم اليأس في الحياة‏,‏ بحيث إذا فاتتك فرصة تلتمس غيرها‏,‏ وإن فشلت الخطوة الأولي تعاود الجهاد في خطوات أخري ناجحة في المستقبل‏.‏
وهنا يواجهنا سؤال مهم وهو‏:‏ كيف ننتصر علي الدوام؟ ينبغي أولا أن يكون لك هدف واضح محدد في حياتك‏,‏ ويكون هدفا نقيا‏,‏ وتتخذ له وسائل ممكنة في حدود قدراتك وظروفك‏,‏ وأن تسعي دائما إلي الكمال‏,‏ فإذا لم تصل إليه فعلي الأقل تصل إلي الممكن‏.‏
ضع أمامك أيضا أن تنمو باستمرار‏,‏ وأن تتقدم في كل حين خطوة أكبر في حياة الفضيلة والبر‏,‏ فإن الذي يسعي إلي التقدم‏,‏ من غير المعقول أن يرجع إلي الوراء‏,‏ والذي يسعي إلي أن يكون اليوم أقوي مما كان بالأمس‏,‏ هذا لا يسمح لنفسه بأن يضعف وبأن يسقط‏..‏ فهل أمامك برنامج روحي تسير علي نهجه في النمو الروحي؟ وهل تتبع مسيرة حياتك‏..‏ هل هي تصعد أم تهبط؟ وهل هي تزيد أم تنقص؟ وهل أنت دائم الانتصار في حياتك أم أحيانا تنهزم وتسقط؟
إذا كنت لست دائم الانتصار في روحياتك‏,‏ فابحث ما هي نقاط الضعف التي فيك؟ وماهي أسباب السقوط أحيانا؟ وعالج كل ذلك بحزم شديد‏,‏ ولا تكن مجاملا لنفسك أبدا‏..‏ لكي تنتصر لا تعتمد علي نفسك وحدها‏,‏ بل باستمرار التمس معونة من فوق‏,‏ من عند رب المعونة الذي هو قادر علي أن يسندك بقوته‏,‏ وأن يحفظك بمعونته‏..‏ ففي كل مشكلاتك وفي كل نقائصك وفي كل ضعفاتك اطلب معونة إلهية‏,‏ وليكن لك الإيمان في أن الله سوف يستجيب صلواتك‏,‏ وفي الوقت نفسه جاهد علي قدر ما تستطيع لكي تكون بلا عيب أمام الله والناس‏.‏
بقي أن أقول لك إنك إذا انتصرت في حياتك فلا تفتخر بقوتك‏,‏ إنما اشكر الله الذي ساعدك وأعانك حتي تنتصر‏,‏ لا بقوتك‏,‏ بل بمعونته ونعمته‏.‏ 
نقلا عن الاهرام المصرية


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

لا تجعل راحتك على تعب الآخرين – ج1

بقلم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

ما أكثر الخطايا التى يقع فيها من يبنى راحته على تعب الآخرين... وسنضرب لذلك أمثلة عديدة منها:

1- من يقيم حفلة ساهرة صاخبة، بميكروفونات تنقل الصوت عالياً عبر عدة شوارع...

ويستمر على ذلك إلى ما بعد منتصف الليل فى لهو وغناء وضوضاء. ولا يبالى فى كل ذلك بشعور غيره ولا بمصلحته! فالمحتاج إلى نوم لا يستطيع أن ينام. والتلميذ لا يستطيع أن يذاكر. والمريض يزعجه الصوت، وربما يكون قد تناول حبوباً منومة تفقد مفعولها. وباقى الناس تفقد حريتهم فى الكلام وفى القراءة وفى الاستمتاع بوقتهم... ولكن صاحب الحفلة مسرور بحفلته، وغير عابئ بتأثيرها على غيره!

* ومثال ذلك أيضاً: من يفتح راديو أو ترانزستور فى أتوبيس أو قطار... هو يريد أن يسمع ولا يهمه غيره...

2- مثال آخر: من يجد لذته فى التهكم و الضحك على غيره...

فيتخذ ذلك الشخص مجالاً للسخرية والتفكه والتسلية، غير مبال بجرح مشاعره, جاعلاً السامعين يشاركونه فى جعل ذلك الإنسان أضحوكة لهم.. وبخاصة إن كان لا يستطيع الدفاع عن نفسه، أو يحتشم من ذلك لأن الذى يستهزئ به أكبر منه سناً أو مقاماً...

هذا الساخر إنما يحاول أن يجد راحته فى تعب غيره نفسياً

3- كذلك من يدخن سيجارة, وبجواره من يكره رائحتها...

ينفخ دخانها فى وجهه أو فيما حوله. ولايهمه أن غيره يكاد يختنق من رائحة الدخان, وبخاصة لو كان ذلك فى مكان مغلق! ونشكر الله أن كثيراً من شركات الطيران تمنع التدخين داخل الطائرة... ونلاحظ أن زوجات كثيرات يتعبن من أزواجهن المدخنين الذين يعكرون جو البيت كله برائحة دخانهم...

* يدخل تحت بند التدخين أيضاً المصانع التى تلوث الجو بالدخان، وتؤذى صحة الإنسان.. وكذلك العربات التى تنفث فى سيرها دخاناً.

4- مثال آخر: من يتعب غيره بمكالمات تليفونية قد تطول...

يطلب غيره تليفونيا فى أى وقت. وقد يكون ذاك نائماً, أو على مائدة الطعام, أو عنده ضيوف, أو يكون منشغلاً بعمل هام يجب أن يقوم به.. ويظل هذا الشخص يتكلم ويتكلم, دون أن يسأل هل الذى يسمعه لديه وقت لسماعه أم لا؟ بينما اللياقة تقتضى أن يسأل..!

5- وبنفس الوضع، الحكم على بعض الزيارات...

انسان يزور صديقاً أو قريباً له على غير موعد، دون أن يتأكد هل هذا الصديق مستعد لأستقباله ام لا! ولكنه يدخل ويجلس ويتكلم. وقد تطول الجلسة, وصاحب البيت يخجل من أن يقول له أنه مُنشغل, أو كان على وشك الخروج لمهمة معينة أو موعد مع آخرين... ويكون هذا الضيف وهو جالس فى بيت صاحبه, إنما هو جالس على أعصابه!

وما أصعب مثل هذه الزيارات إن كانت خلال أيام الأمتحانات، ويعلو فيها الصوت، والطلبة الذين فى البيت يحتاجون إلى هدوء.. ولكن هؤلاء الضيوف يحاولون أن يجدوا راحتهم, ولو على تعب غيرهم!

6- أيضاً هناك اشخاص يريدون أن يتكلموا, وربما فى موضوعات لا يستريح لها سامعوها..!

وقد يتحدثون عن أسرار أناس آخرين, أو مشاكل معينة, أو أخطاء قد حدثت, أو يفتحون أذهان سامعيهم لمعرفة أمور جديدة عليهم من الخير لهم أن لا يعرفوها.. ولكنهم يريدون أن يتكلموا, ولو أتعبوا السامعين, ولو صبوا فى آذانهم معلومات مؤذية, ولو أتلفوا أفكارهم..!

وقد يحاول السامع أن يهرب, ولكنهم يضغطون بالكلام لأنه يجدون متعتهم فى الحديث, شاء السامع أن يسمع أم لم يشأ! هذا بالأضافة إلى إضاعة وقته..

7- كذلك من يضغط على غيره, إنما يبحث عن راحة هو بتعب الغير..

وقد يكون هذا الضغط على إرادته, لكى ينفذ ما لا يريد! وربما يُستخدم فيه أحياناً الإلحاح المتعب الذى يشكل ضغطاً على أعصابه وعلى اُذنيه, وقد يكون الضغط مباشراً أو عن طريق وسطاء. أو قد يكون ضغطاً على ضميره بلون من التهديد... المهم أن يصل هذا الشخص إلى تحقيق غرضه بالضغط أو بضغوط. ولا يهمه مطلقاً شعور من يضغط عليه, ولا تعب أعصابه أو تعب ضميره, وتعب فكره وتعب ارادته, ومقدار الوقت الذى تستغرقه الضغوط...

8- هناك أشخاص آخرون يستريحون نفسياً عن طريق الشكوى والبكاء, ويشركون غيرهم فى آلامهم باستماع مشاكلهم ومتاعبهم وأحزانهم...

ولو حدث ذلك مرةً أو فى أحدى المناسبات, لكن ممكناً الإحتمال بشعور المشاركة الإجتماعية.. ولكن ماذا عن أشخاص تعودوا الشكوى والبكاء والنكد..؟! فما أن يقابلوا حتى ينفتح ريكوردر الشكوى والحزن والتعب والبكاء إلى غير ما لا نهاية! ومهما حاول السامع أن يخفف عنهم لا يستطيع. ويزداد الأنين والتعب, وربما لغير سبب أو لسبب تافه, أو بحديث متكرر وبلا نتيجة! المهم أنه يريدون أن ينفسوا عن أنفسهم, ولو تعب سامعوهم... نصيحتى لمثل هذا الشاكى أن ينظر إلى ملامح سامعه.. ويرى هل تعب أو ضجر؟ وهل من الممكن أن يكمل كلامه أم لا... 

ما أكثر الذين يفقدون أصدقائهم ومعارفهم, بمداومة الشكوى والبكاء...

9- نقطة أخرى هى التبرج:

إنسانة تقف طويلاً أمام المرآة قبل أن تخرج من منزلها. ولا تفارق المرآة حتى ترضى تماماً عن نفسها وأنها صارت فى منتهى الجمال والفتنة, وأن كل من يراها لابد سيعجب بها! ولا يهمها فى كل ذلك أنها قد توقع غيرها فى شَرك. بل كل راحتها النفسية أن تكون موضع الإعجاب, ولو تعب الذين يعجبون بها! نصيحتى لها: لا تجعلى محبة الذات تقودك, بل اهتمى أن لا تكونى عثرة لأحد... 

10- نقطة مشابهة, مع اختلاف فى التفاصيل: وهى بعض المُتزينات فى الحفلات:

إنسانة تريد أن تكون الأولى فى إحدى الحفلات. وقد تحضر حفل عُرس, وتحاول أن تكون أجمل وأشيك من العروس نفسها! فتلبس ملابس فوق مستوى الكل, وتتحلى بحلىّ لا تتحلى به إمرأة أخرى. تريد أن تجذب إنتباه الكل, ولو ألغت وجود غيرها! حتى ولو أتعبت باقى النساء وشعرن بصغر نفس وبضآلتهن إلى جوارها! هذه أيضا تبحث عن راحتها بتعب الآخريات.

وإن ناقشها أحد فى ذلك, ترد قائلة "إنها حفلة, ويجب أن أهتم فيها بأناقتى".

نعم، ولكن فى حدود المعقول, ودون إثارة الغيرة, ودون الدخول فى مقارنات. اليس فى الحفلة ما يناسب مستوى المشتركات فيها, بأناقة معقولة..


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

لا تجعل راحتك على تعب الآخرين – ج2

بقلم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

تحدثنا فى مقالنا السابق عن عشرة أمثلة للذين يبنون راحتهم على تعب الآخرين. واسمحوا لى أن أكمل هذا الموضوع بأمثلة أخرى:

11- ما أكثر المشاكل العائلية التى سببها أيضاً: من يجعل راحته على تعب غيره, ولا يبالى بمن يتعبه !

مثال ذلك: الزوجة التى تطلب من زوجها طلبات فوق طاقته المالية، وبهذا ترهقه مالياً، أو تضطره إلى الإقتراض أو إلى الديون. أو أن يقول لها "ليس معى". وأحياناً تحرجه بالتحدث عن حظها العاثر فى أن تتزوج رجلاً ليس معه ما ينفقه عليها! وهكذا تجرح شعوره...

ونفس الكلام ينطبق على الإبن الذى يكّلف والديه بما هو فوق طاقتهما...

وخارج محيط الأسرة، يمكن أن نذكر المواطن الذى يطلب هو أيضاً من الدولة ما هو فوق طاقتها...

12- ومثال آخر للذين يجعلون راحتهم على تعب غيرهم: 

من يريد أن يبنى مجده على هدم غيره. ويظن بهذا أنه يُظهر تفوقه!

مِثل كاتب يريد أن يحطم جميع البديهيات والمسلّمات التى يعرفها الكل, محاولاً أن يثبت خطأها لكى يقدم رأياً جديداً, كأنه يفهم أكثر من سابقيه, أو أنه هو الوحيد الذى يفهم! وأن كل ما ورثناه من الأجيال السابقة هو خطأ فى خطأ! ومن هنا نشأ المبتدعون الذين يبتدعون شيئاً جديداً لعله يبنى لهم مجداً... وهنا أحب أن أفرّق بين المبتدعين والمبدعين..

ومن الأمثلة أيضاً من يريد أن يظهر علمه بناء على جهل غيره. أو أن يسأل غيره أسئلة محرجة المقصود بها أن، يظهر جهل ذاك. ثم يجيب هو على نفس الأسئلة ليظهر تفوقه...

13- مثال آخر: من يخفى مواهب غيره لكى تظهر مواهبه هو: 

فلا يسمح لغيره بالظهور, لكى يبقى وحده فى الصورة... كالأستاذ الجامعى الذى لا يعطى المعيد فرصة ولا درجة علمية إلا بشق الأنفس.

ونفس الإشكال يقع فيه غالبية الناشئين: فلا فرصة سهلة لكاتب ناشئ, أو لمخترع ناشئ, أو لفنانٍ ناشئ. لأن الكبار والمشهورين يريدون أن يحتكروا العبقرية ذاتها! ويجدون راحتهم فى أن يخلو الجو لهم بلا منافس مهما تعب كل الناشئين. فيحتكرون الجو, ويحتكرون الغير..!

ويدخل فى هذا المجال أيضاً: من يحضر اجتماعاً أو حواراً, ولا يعطى فرصة لغيره أن يتكلم, فيكون وحده هو المتكلم الظاهر...

14- ومن أمثلة الراحة بتعب الآخرين: الزوج الغياّر

إنه الزوج الذى- من أجل غيرته على زوجته- يكاد يحبسها فى البيت, لا يراها أحد, ولاتتكلم مع أحد. ولا تضحك على فكاهة قالها الغير مهما كانت فكاهة تُضحك الحجر! وإلا يقيم الدنيا ويقعدها... كأنما أشترى عصفورة جميلة وحبسها فى قفص. حتى إن غنّت داخل القفص, يمنعها من الغناء... وهكذا تضيقّ عليها تضييقاً يجعلها تكره الحياة بسببه... وإن جادلته أو عاتبته, يقول لها "هذا هو الذى يريحنى"! ولكنها راحة على تعب غيرك, لا تقيم فيها أى اعتبار لشعور زوجتك.

ومثل الزوج الغيّار, الزوجة الغيّارة أو النكدية, أو الكثيرة التحقيق مع زوجها فى كل تحركاته ومقابلاته. والتى ترهقه بأسئلة تحرجه. وذلك لكى تطمئن هى وتستريح, مهما تعب هو...

15- وتظهر الراحة على تعب الآخرين فى مشكلة الزحام:

فكل واحد فى الزحام يريد أن يسبق غيره, أو يأخذ مكان غيره, أو يصل هو ولا يهمه أن يصل غيره أو لا يصل! ويظهر هذا الأمر بشكل أوضح فى مشاكل المرور: من جهة السيارة التى تريد أن تمّر ولو عطلت غيرها أو عطلت المرور كله...

* ويشبه هذا من يحرص على الأماكن الأولى فى بعض الإجتماعات, أو يحاول أن يحجزها قبل مجيئه بطريقة ما, وكذلك من يقف فى اجتماع, ولو أخفى الرؤية عن غيره. والعجيب أن هذا الزحام قد يحدث فى الأماكن المقدسة أيضاً.

وقد سمعنا مرة على سقوط ووفاة بعض التلاميذ الصغار, نتيجة لزحامهم خوفاً أو هرباً.

16- وموضوع الزحام يذكرنا بالمنافسات عموماً

ونقصد بالذات المنافسات التى يلجأ فيها البعض إلى طرق خاطئة, لكى يتعبوا غيرهم أو يتخلصوا منه... منها المنافسة فى محيط الوظائف والمناصب والترقى...حيث يزيح المنافس شخصاً من مكانه و مركزه ليحل محله, أو يأخذ درجة أو علاوة بدلاً منه, ولو بتقديم شكاوى ضده أو إشاعة المذمة فيه, أو يتسبب فى فشله لكى يضيعة... ويدخل فى مثل هذه المنافسات, المضاربات فى الأسواق.

أما فى مجال السياسة, فيحدث أحياناً أن يحارب حزب حزباً آخر ينافسه, أو يحاول إسقاطه فى الانتخابات بطرق غير مشروعة, أو ينشر عنه أخباراً كاذبة!

17- مثال آخر: هو أنواع من السرقة والغش والاحتكار:

فالنشال يريد أن يأخذ ما فى جيب غيره, ليضعه فى جيبه هو. وينطبق هذا على كل سرقة أو ربح غير مشروع... سواء كان ضحيته أفراداً أو الدولة. 

ويدخل فى هذا المجال: الغش فى التجارة, واحتكار الأسواق, والمضاربات فيها, والربا الفاحش, والسوق السوداء, والهروب من الضرائب أو الجمارك, والإقرارات المزيفة للذمة المالية.. فى كل هذه, يبنى كل إنسان راحته على تعب غيره... 

ومثلها صاحب العمل الذى يبخس أجور العمال والموظفين, لكى يغتنى هو, وكأنه يسرق تعبهم وعرقهم.. وكذلك الذى يطلب رشوة لكى يتتمم عملاً مشروعاً! إنها أيضاً سرقة, وقد تكون بالإكراه أو الإلزام. وهى راحة خاطئة على تعب الآخرين... وأيضاً من يسرق فكر غيره وينسبه إلى نفسه. ومن يترجم كتاباً من تأليف غيره وينسبه إلى نفسه..

18- نذكر كذلك النظرية المعروفة بأسم (كبش الفداء):

تحدث مثلاً سرقة كبيرة فى إحدى الشركات يقوم بها أحد الكبار. ولكى ينجو هذا الكبير من المسئولية, يُقدم- بدلاً منه- موظف بسيط, أو مدير الحسابات, أو عضو مجلس إدارة منتدب. وتلصق التهمة بأحد هؤلاء, بينما ينجو المخطئ الحقيقى, وينال راحته بتعب غيره. الذى يُعتبر كبش الفداء...

كذلك محاولة النجاة من مسئولية أى خطأ بإلصاقه بشخص آخر.

وبالمثل من يتهم غيره ظلماً, لكى يفلت هو من العقوبة..

19- يدخل فى موضوعنا هذا: الاستعمار والحروب:

حيث تجد إحدى الدول القوية راحتها فى تحطيم دولة أخرى, أو فى أستغلالها لمصلحتها, أو حصارها أقتصادياً, أو استعمارها..

وقد يفعل الأفراد مثل هذا فى حدودهم الضيقة...

20- نذكر أيضاً محبى الاستطلاع, ومحبى معرفة أسرار الناس:

كثيراً ما يجد هؤلاء راحتهم فى ما يتعب غيرهم.. سواء الذين يريدون معرفة أسرارهم, أو الذين يلحون عليهم بالسؤال لكى يستخرجوا منهم معلومات عن طريق الأسئلة المتواترة والإلحاح المتعب, حتى يعصروهم عصراً لكى يحصلوا على كل ما عندهم من معلومات بالضغط والإحراج...

21- هناك أيضاً: إغتصاب الفتيات وإغراؤهن:

فقد يجد شاب راحته الجنسية فى أن يضيّع فتاة ويغتصبها, ويقضى بهذا على مستقبلها... وحتى مجرد العلاقة التى تشغل عقل الفتاة وعاطفتها, وتؤثر سلبياً على سمعتها, وعلى دراستها إن كانت تلميذة أو طالبة فى الجامعة... كل ذلك لمجرد أن يجد الشاب متعته فى مصادقة فتاة, مهما أساء إليها بهذة الصداقة! إنها راحة مبنية على تعب الآخرين...

22- أخيراً: موضوع الغضب والنرفزة...

انسان أعصابه متعبة ومتضايق. يريد أن ينفّس عن ضيقه بأن يصب غضبه على الآخرين كلاماً أو كتابةً, لكى يستريح هو مهما تعبوا هم! وما ذنبهم فى تعرضهم لأعصابه المرهقة ؟! وإن عاتبته فى ذلك, يقول لك:" لم أستطع أن أستريح إلا بعد أن قلت هذه الكلمة"! ولكنها راحة خاطئة سببت تعباً لغيرك.


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

حرب الشهوات 
لقداسة البابا شنودة 
وهي كثيرة منها شهوة الجسد, وشهوة المعرفة, وشهوة الرئاسة والمناصب, وشهوة الانتقام, وشهوة السيطرة, وشهوة المال, وشهوة الامتلاك, وشهوة العظمة والشهرة. 
وهنا تكون ملكية القلب قد انتقلت من الله إلى غيره. وتفشل في الاستجابة لقول الرب (( يا ابني اعطني قلبك )) ( أم 26:23 ). 
فان وصلت إلى الشهوة لا تكملها, بل حاول أن تتخلص منها. وتذكر تلك العبارة الجميلة: 
(( افرحوا لا لشهوة نلتموها: بل لشهوة أذللتموها )) 
إن أكثر شيء يفرح الإنسان هو أن ينتصر على نفسه. حقاً إن لذة الانتصار على النفس هي أعمق من اللذة بأية شهوة أخرى. 
وإن تعبت من شهواتك, لا تيأس. ولا تظن انه لا فائدة. 
انظر إلى ما يستطيع المسيح أن يعمله لأجلك, وليس إلى ما تعجز أنت عن عمله. 
إن المسيح قادر أن يحول السامرية إلى مبشرة, والمجدلية إلى قديسة. 
لا تظن مطلقاً أنك تحارب وحدك, فالله بكل نعمته يعمل معك كما عمل مع غيرك. 
لذلك تذكر الذين انتصروا. ولا تضع أمامك انهزاماتك السابقة وضعف طبيعتك. 
إن الله يحبك كما أحب هؤلاء, وسيعمل فيك كما عمل فيهم. وكلما تزداد الحرب تزداد النعمة جداً. فالتصق بالله واطلب معونته. 
في شهواتك جاهد مع الله كثيراً, حتى ترجع السحابة فوق الخيمة. 
لا تخجل من الصلاة وأنت في عمق الخطية. ولا تفعل مثل أبينا آدم الذي حينما أخطأ, هرب من الله واختبأ خلف الشجر! وكلما سقطت, تمسك بالله أكثر, لكي ينجيك وينقيك ويقودك إلى التوبة. 
قل له: ( حارب يا رب فيَّ, وانتصر على أعدائي وأعدائك, ولا تتركني وحدي ). 
قل له: ( أنا إن انهزمت يا رب أمام الخطية, فانا لا أزال ابنك, محسوب عليك, ومنسوب إليك, أنا من قطيعك وان كنت قد ضللت. وأنا ابنك وان سكنت في كورة بعيدة. أنا ما زلت درهمك وان لم أكن موجوداً في كيسك... 
أنت لا تتخلى عني, وأنا لا أتخلى عنك, مهما حاول العدو أن يوجد انفصالاً بيني وبينك. وان كنت قد تركتك بالفعل, فانا لم أتركك بالقلب ولن أتركك. ما زلت احبك, وان كنت قد أخطأت إليك). 
افعل مثل القديس بطرس, الذي بعد أن أنكر المسيح, وجدف ولعن وقال لا اعرف الرجل, جرؤ أن يقول في ذلة العارف بمشاعره: (( أنت تعلم يا رب كل شيء. أنت تعرف أني أحبك )) ( يو 17:21 ). 
لا تجعل الخطية تفصلك عن محبة الله, بل افتح له قلبك وقل له: تأكد يا رب انها خطية ضعف, وليست خطية بغضة, ولا خطية خيانة. 
وأنت نفسك, تأكد أن الله يعرف ضعفك, وانه لا يزال يحبك. 
ثق انك وأنت في الخطية, هو يعمل على إنقاذك, واجتذابك إليه, وردك إلى رتبتك الأولى. إنه الله الذي سعى وراء آدم ليخلصه, دون أن يسعى آدم إلى التوبة. 
شهواتك الخاطئة, أضف إليها ما تستطيعه من عمل روحي, لكي تقلل من حدتها وخطورتها, ولكي تقيم توازناً داخل قلبك. 
وثق أن الجانب الخيّر سينمو داخل قلبك شيئاً فشيئاً حتى تتخلص من شهوات الخطيّة. 
وإن شعرت بعمل الروح القدس في قلبك, فلا تهمله وتستمر في شهواتك, بل اعمل معه. 
وان عرفت ضعفك فلا تُعرض نفسك للحروب مرة أخرى


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

سؤال :

ما هى العلامات التى نعرف بها أن نهاية العالم قد اقتربت. لأن كثيرين يتكلمون عن نهاية العالم , ويضعون تواريخ قريبة.



الجواب :

سنذكر هنا العلامات التى وردت فى الكتاب المقدس :

+ مجئ المسيح الدجال أو ضد المسيح .

وهذا الأمر صريح جداً فى قول القديس بولس الرسول : " لا يخدعنكم أحد على طريقة ما , لأنه لا ياتى " المسيح " , إن لم يأت الإرتداد أولاً . ويستعلن إنسان الخطية , إبن الهلاك , المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يدعى إلهاً أو معبوداً . حتى أنه يجلس فى هيكل الله كإله , مظهراً نفسه أنه إله .. الذى يبيده الرب بنفخة من فمه , ويبطله بظهور مجيئه , الذى مجيئه بعمل الشيطان , بكل قوة وبآيات وعجائب كاذبة وبكل خديعة الإثم فى الهالكين " " 2تس2: 3-10 ".

+ الارتداد العظيم نتيجة المعجزات التى سيعملها هذا الدجال بقوة الشيطان , فيؤمن به كثيرون , ويرتدون عن الإيمان الحقيقي .

وقد ورد هذا الإرتداد فى البند السابق " 2تي2: 3 " . وعنه أيضاً يقول الروح صريحاً إنه فى الأزمنة الأخيرة يرتد قوم عن الإيمان تابعين أرواحاً مضلة وتعاليم شياطين " " 1تى4: 1 " . وهذا الإرتداد سيكون عاماً وقاسياً , حتى إن الرب يقول :

"ولو لم تقصر تلك الأيام لم يخصل جسد . ولكن لأجل المختارين تقصر تلك الأيام " " مت4: 22 ".

ومع أن إرتدادات كثيرة قد حدثت فى التاريخ , ولكن هذا الإرتداد العام , الذى هو نتيجة معجزات الدجال , لم يحدث بعد ..

قال الرب أيضاً :

+ وسيقوم مسحاء كذبة , وأنبياء كذبة , ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب , حتى يضلوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضاً " مت24: 24 " .

وكل هذا سيكون من أسباب الإرتداد . وقال الرب عن تلك الأيام الصعبة " يحل الشيطان من سجنه , ويخرج ليضل الأمم " رؤ20: 7, 8 ".

+ علامة أخرى هى خلاص اليهود , أى إيمانهم بالمسيح.

وذلك فى نهاية أزمنة الأمم .. فلما تكلم القديس بولس الرسول عن إيمان اليهود أولاً , ثم دخول الأمم فى الإيمان , أى " تطعيم الزيتونة البرية فى الزيتونة الأصيلة " , قال " فكم بالأولى يطعم هؤلاء , الذين هم حسب الطبيعة فى زيتونتهم الخاصة " " رو11: 16- 24 ".

ثم قال فى صراحة " .. إن القساوة قد حلت جزئياً لإسرائيل إلى أن يدخل ملء الأمم , وهكذا سيخلص جميع إسرائيل " " رو11: 25, 26 ". يقصد الخلاص الروحى بدخلهم فى الإيمان , كما شرح.

+ علاملات أخيرة هى إنحلال الطبيعة .

وبعد إنحلال قوي الطبيعة , يقول الرب " وحينئذ تظهر علامة إبن الإنسان فى السماء .. ويبصرون إبن الإنسان آتياً على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير . فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت . فيجمعون مختاريه .. " " مت 24 " . وهنا النهاية.

تعليق على هذه العلامات :

واضح أنه لم يتم حتى الآن ظهور الدجال ومعجزاته , وبالتالى لم يحدث الإرتداد العام.

كما لم يؤمن اليهود بعد. ولم يظهر مسحاء كذبة يصنعون آيات وعجائب. أما مساله الحروب وأخبار الحروب فهى مبتدأ الأوجاع " مت24: 89 " .



من كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس أسئلة فى الكتاب المقدس

لقداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنوده الثالث


26   3


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

علاقة اللَّه بالإنسان قوامها الحُب والعطاء

بقلم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

جريدة الأهرام



إن اللَّه دائماً يُعطي، ويُعطي بسخاء، ويُعطي للكل. هو يُعطي دون أن نطلب، ويُعطي فوق ما نطلب. وهو يُعطينا ما نعطيه للغير. وفي كل ذلك يُعلِّمنا العطاء. وقد بدأت علاقة اللَّه بالإنسان، بالحب والعطاء

?? كان اللَّه وحده منذ الأزل. لم يكن هناك غيره. ثم أحب أن نوجد فأوجدنا. وكانت النعمة الأولى التي أعطانا إيَّاها هى نعمة الوجود. لم يكن اللَّه محتاجاً إلى وجودنا بل نحن المحتاجون إليه. وخلقه لنا كان من فرط تواضعه. إذ لم يشأ أن يوجد وحده، بل أوجد مخلوقات أيضاً توجد معه.

?? والعطية الثانية التي أعطاها اللَّه للإنسان، كانت بأن خلقه في أحسن تقويم. وميَّزه عن باقي المخلوقات الأرضية بالعقل والنطق والفهم. وأعطاه أيضاً حرية الإرادة والسلطان على حيوانات البرية وطير السماء وسمك البحر. بل جعله خليفة اللَّه في أرضه.

?? وعندما خلق اللَّه الإنسان أعطاه أيضاً الصحة والقوة والجمال. كان الإنسان الأول في منتهى الجمال حينما خلقه اللَّه. وكانت النقاوة والطهارة تُضفي عليه جمالاً آخر. وكان جسده قوياً وفي صحة كاملة، كان خالياً من الأمراض الجسدية والأمراض النفسية وكان كاملاً جسداً ونفساً وروحاً قبل أن تغير الخطية من صورته.

?? ومنح اللَّه الإنسان الأوَّل البركة: فبارك آدم وحواء، ثم بارك نوحاً وبنيه، وبارك إبراهيم أب الآباء والأنبياء. وبارك محبيه من البشر ومن الأنبياء، وجعلهم بركة للعالم. ومنح كل أولئك كرامة ومجداً، في الأرض وفي السماء.

?? ومنح اللَّه البشرية نعمة البقاء، والاستمرارية في الوجود. وذلك عن طريق الزواج، بأن خلق الإنسان ذكراً وأنثى، ليثمروا ويكثروا ويملأوا الأرض.

?? ولمَّا مات الإنسان، أعطاه اللَّه نعمة القيامة من الأموات، فسوف يقوم البشر في اليوم الأخير ليحيوا حياة أخرى. وهكذا أعطى اللَّه للبشر نعمة الخلود، لكي يحيوا إلى الأبد في حياة أخرى لا تكون لها نهاية.

?? وفي محبة اللَّه للإنسان، منحه مواهب وعطايا صالحة. تتعدَّد هذه المواهب من شخص إلى آخر. بعضها مواهب عقلية، والبعض مواهب روحية. ووصلت مواهبه لمختاريه إلى حد صُنع المعجزات. وأعطى البعض حكمة، كسليمان. وللبعض موهبة الرؤى وتفسير الأحلام كما كان لدانيال ويوسف الصديق.

?? وأعطى اللَّه للإنسان موهبة الحديث معه. كما كان موسى كليم اللَّه، وإبراهيم خليلاً للَّه. بل أعطَى البشرية كلها شرف الحديث معه في الصلاة. وأعطى البعض شرف خدمته ونشر ملكوته على الأرض كما حدث مع الأنبياء والرسل، وخدام اللَّه في كل عصر ومكان. وألهم هؤلاء ما يقولون للناس. وأعطَى الأنبياء موهبة الوحي الإلهي.

?? ولمَّا أخطأ كثير من الناس، فإنَّ اللَّه لم يتركهم في سقطاتهم، بل أعطاهم روح التوبة والرجوع إليه، وأعطاهم أيضاً المغفرة وكل هذا من حنان اللَّه ورحمته.

?? وأعطى اللَّه للإنسان أن تكون له صِلة بالقوات السمائية. وذلك عن طريق عمل الملائكة من أجل البشر. فهناك ملائكة تبشّرهم، وملائكة تنذرهم، وملائكة تعينهم وتنقذهم. بل أعطاهم أيضاً أن يحيوا مع الملائكة في العالم الآخر فيما بعد.

?? وأعطى اللَّه للإنسان كل ما يحتاجه على الأرض من العناية، وكفل له حاجته من الطعام والشراب والملبس. وجعل في الأرض خيرات تكفي لكل البشر، إن حسن توزيعها.

?? ومن أهم العطايا الإلهية للإنسان: الرعاية. فاللَّه لم يخلق الإنسان ويتركه وحده بل لا يزال يرعاه في كل مكان وعبر الأجيال. ويرسل له رعاة يهتمون به ويحلون مشاكله، ويمنحونه العون والمساعدة.

?? ومن عطايا اللَّه للإنسان، إرشاده له في طريق الحياة، وتعريفه بالطريق السليم الذي يسلك فيه. وهكذا منحه الوصايا الإلهية التي صارت نوراً له في الطريق. ومنحه أيضاً الضمير الذي يُميِّز بين الخير والشر، ويحث على الخير، ويحذر من الخطأ، ويقود الإنسان إلى التوبة، وإلى محبة اللَّه وطاعته.

?? وقد أعطى اللَّه للإنسان قلباً يشتاق إليه. وأعطاه أيضاً نعمة الإيمان به. حتى أننا نشكر اللَّه ونقول له في صلواتنا: " أعطيتني عِلم معرفتك " فما أجمل هذه العطية أن نعرف اللَّه وأن تكون لنا به صلة، وتستمر هذه الصِّلة من الآن وإلى الأبد.

?? أعطانا اللَّه أيضاً أن نعتمد عليه، وأن نطلبه في ضيقاتنا، فيستجيب لنا ويعيننا. وهكذا نشكره على كل إحساناته إلينا. ونشعر أننا لسنا وحدنا في هذا العالم، وإنما هناك قوة من فوق تسندنا في طريق الحياة.

?? أعطانا اللَّه أيضاً المحبة التي نحبه بها، والتي نحب بها بعضنا البعض والتي بها نعطي للغير بقدر ما نستطيع: نعطيهم حُبَّاً، نعطيهم نصيحة وفكراً، ونعطيهم من الأمور المادية التي أعطانا اللَّه إيَّاها. وفي كل هذا لا نعتبر أنفسنا إننا نُعطي، وإنما نوصل خيرات اللَّه للناس.

?? إن داود النبي تذكَّر عطايا اللَّه وإحساناته إليه فقال في المزمور: " باركي يا نفسي الرب وكل ما في باطني فليبارك اسمه القدوس. باركي يا نفسي الرب ولا تنسي كل إحساناته ". وهكذا أعطانا درساً في أن نتذكَّر كل إحسانات اللَّه إلينا، وكل إحساناته إلى أحبائنا ومعارفنا وإلى وطننا أيضاً.

?? إنَّ كل عطية صالحة تصل إلينا، لا شك أن مصدرها هو اللَّه الذي أعطاها غير أننا كثيراً ما ننسب ما يصل إلينا من خيرات لغير اللَّه. ننسب ذلك إلى بعض الناس، أو إلى ذكائنا الخاص، أو إلى الظروف المحيطة. وبهذا يقل شكرنا للَّه، ويقل اعترافنا بجميله، وتقل صلتنا به واعترافنا بأننا لولاه ما كُنا شيئاً على الإطلاق.

?? اجلس يا أخي إلى نفسك، واطلب من ذاكرتك أن تجول في كل عمل اللَّه من أجلك منذ أن وُلِدت وإلى هذه اللحظة. وتأمَّل في كل خطوة أنجح اللَّه فيها طريقك، أو أعطاك نعمة في أعين الناس، أو أنقذك من مشكلة، أو ستر عليك ولم يشأ أن يكشفك... ثم أُشكر اللَّه المُعطي. وحتى وإن كانت عطاياه قد وصلت إليك عن طريق آخرين، فاشكره أيضاً لأنه استخدم هؤلاء من أجل منفعتك.


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

حياتنا هى للَّه وحده

بقلم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

جريدة الأهرام



إنَّ اللَّه هو الذي وهبنا الحياة، فأصبحت هذه الحياة له. إننا نحيا لأجله، ونحيا به. ولا نستطيع أن نفصل حياتنا عنه. لذلك ما أجمل المبدأ الذي يقول: " إن عِشْنا فللربِّ نعيشُ، وإن مُتنا فللربِّ نموت. إن عِشْنا وإن مُتنا فللربِّ نحن ".

?? وفي مجال التطبيق العملي نقول: إن أكلنا، فمن أجل الرب نأكل، لكي نأخذ طاقة للجسد نستطيع بها أن نعمل ما يرضيه. وإن صُمنا، فمن أجل الرب نصوم، لكي تقوى الروح وتكون في صلة قوية باللَّه. إذن طاقة الجسد هى من أجله، وقوة الروح هى من أجله...

كذلك من أجل اللَّه نتكلَّم أو نصمت: من أجله نتكلَّم، فنشهد للحق وللإيمان وللبِرّ، ونعلن وصاياه للناس، ونعزي الآخرين ونقويهم، وننطق بكلام الحكمة النافعة للبنيان ... ومن أجل اللَّه نصمت، عاملين بقول الحكيم: " كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية ". إذن نتكلَّم حينما يفتح اللَّه أفواهنا، ونصمت حين نخشى الخطأ في الكلام.

?? كل عمل نعمله، فمن أجل اللَّه نعمله ... نعمله له من أجل طاعته. ونعمله بنعمته والقوة التي يمنحنا إيَّاها. وهكذا لا يكون أي عمل من أعمالنا مستقلاً عن اللَّه. وهكذا بالرب نعيش، لا لأنفسنا ولا لأهداف خاطئة كما يحدث للبعض.

?? هناك أشخاص يعيشون لذواتهم فقط وبطريقة خاطئة: كل ما يريده الواحد منهم، هو أن يبني ذاته، ويحيط ذاته بالمتعة والرفاهية. ورُبَّما في سبيل ذلك يزيح الآخرين من طريقه ليبقى هو. وفي كل ذلك يكون الذي يعيش لنفسه فقط إنساناً أنانياً. وقد صدق المَثل القائل: " ما عاش قط مَن عاش لنفسه فقط ".

ينبغي أن توضع الذات في آخر القائمة، حينما تُرتَّب الأوليات. فنقول إنَّ اللَّه أولاً، ثم الآخرين، ثم الذات أخيراً. على أن هذا الترتيب لا يكون سليماً إن كانت فيه انفصالية عن اللَّه. فالعمل لأجل الآخرين والعمل لأجل الذات، ينبغي أن يكون كلاهما داخل الحياة لأجل اللَّه، وليسا منفصلين عنه. وهكذا يكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل.

?? وقد يقول إنسان: أنا أعيش لأجل أولادي. فمن أجلهم يعمل ويتعب ويشقى. ومن 
أجلهم يكنز مالاً ليترك لهم ميراثاً. والعناية بالأولاد واجب مُقدَّس. ولكن الخطأ هم أن يُركِّز الإنسان على أولاده، ويهمل واجباته تجاه الآخرين وتجاه اللَّه! أي يهمل نصيب اللَّه في ماله، ونصيب الفقراء أيضاً. الواجب إذن أنك فيما تهتم بأولادك، أن تهتم بباقي الناس أيضاً. وكما تحب أولادك وتعطيهم من تعبك وكدك، تحب أيضاً الفقراء والمحتاجين وتعطيهم من تعبك وكدك، وتحب المجتمع كله وتخدمه وتبذل لأجله. وتكون محبتك للكل هى داخل محبتك للَّه. فالمفروض أن يكون الحب كله للَّه، والتعب كله للَّه. ومحبة الأبناء ومحبة الناس جميعاً داخل محبتك للَّه. كما تكون محبتك الأولى لأولادك، هى أن تجعلهم يعرفون اللَّه ويحبونه.

?? لا تجعل للَّه منافساً في محبتك، سواء كان المنافس شخصاً أو شيئاً. وهكذا تحب اللَّه من كل قلبك ومن كل فكرك، وبكل إرادتك. ثم تحب الناس جميعاً داخل محبتك للَّه. أي لا تتعارض محبتك لأحد منهم مع وصية من وصايا اللَّه.

إننا نعيش للرب لأنه خلقنا. لم يكن لنا وجود فأوجدنا. منحنا هذا الوجود فصرنا له. ونحن نعيش حياتنا الحالية معه كعربون للحياة الأبدية، نعيش للرب هنا لكي نستحق أن نعيش معه في السماء.

?? والذي يعيش للرب، يظهر ذلك في فضائل كثيرة يحياها، أو تتميَّز بها حياته. إنه يُسلِّم حياته للَّه، ويعيش في حياة الطاعة له. وبالتالي يحيا حياة الفضيلة والنقاء. ويُنفِّذ وصايا اللَّه عن حب لا عن تغصب. ولا يهتم بشهوات المادة والرغبات الفانية. وقد صدق أحد الآباء حينما قال: " خير الناس مَن لا يُبالي بالدنيا في يد مَن كانت ". لذلك فالذي يعيش لأجل اللَّه لا يهتم ولا يضطرب لأجل أمور كثيرة، متيقناً أن الحاجة الحقيقية هى إلى واحد وهو اللَّه. وقد اختار الأبرار هذا النصيب الصالح.

?? والذي من أجل اللَّه يعيش، لا يخاف الموت. بل يقول: ونحن من أجل اللَّه نموت. أي نموت لكي نلتقي باللَّه في الحياة الأخرى، راجعين إليه من غربة هذا العالم لكي نحيا معه ومع ملائكته في ملكوته السماوي. وعبارة نموت للرب قد يقولها أيضاً الشهداء، والذين يبذلون حياتهم بأية الطرق من أجله.

لذلك يحسن بك أن تتأمَّل في السماء وفي الحياة الأخرى وفي عِشرة الملائكة وعِشرة الأبرار والقديسين. حينئذ تشعر أن الموت هو مُجرَّد جسر ذهبي يصل بين الأرض والسماء، وبين الحياة الوقتية والحياة الأبدية.

?? كذلك مما يساعدك على الحياة مع اللَّه السلوك في شتى الفضائل التي تشعر بها أنك مع اللَّه، وأن اللَّه معك، وأنك تحيا في طريقه، وتُنفِّذ مشيئته على الأرض. وما أسهل أن تُدرِّب نفسك على ذلك، ولو واحدة بواحدة ... وثق أنك كُلَّما عشت في حياة الفضيلة، تستطيع أن تقول بثقة: " مع الرب نعيش ".

?? يُساعدك أيضاً في هذا المجال أن تتأمَّل في صفات اللَّه الجميلة ... تتأمَّل في اللَّه 
الشفوق الحنون، وفي اللَّه المُعين، المُغيث، الرازق، المُعطي، وفي اللَّه القادر على كل شيء الموجود في كل مكان، الناظر إلى كل ما نفعله، والسامع لكل ما نقوله ... وإلى غير ذلك من الصفات الإلهية المحببة إلى النفس ... حينئذ ستشعر أنك تعيش مع هذا الإله الذي تحبه وتحب كل صفاته.

?? مِمَّا يساعدك أيضاً أن تعيش مع اللَّه، أن تزداد صلتك به عن طريق صلواتك. ولا أقصد فقط الصلوات المحفوظة التي يُصلِّيها الكل، وإنما أقصد بالذات الصلوات الشخصية التي تتخاطب فيها مع اللَّه بقلب مفتوح وبلسان صريح، تجعله يشترك معك في كل عمل تعمله، ويوحي إليك بكل كلمة تقولها، وتكون لك مشيئة توافق مشيئة اللَّه، في حياتك وحياة الآخرين. 

?? ولكي تعيش مع اللَّه ينبغي أن تجعل اللَّه يملأ قلبك وفكرك، ويقود خطواتك ورغباتك، وبقدر الإمكان يشغل نصيباً طيباً من وقتك. ذلك لأنَّ الذي ينشغل وقته بأمور تافهة عديدة ورُبَّما بأمور تبعده عن اللَّه كثيراً ... فهذا لا يمكن أنه يشعر أنه يحيا مع اللَّه.

?? لذلك أحب أن تدرِّب نفسك على الحياة مع اللَّه ولو يوماً يتدرج إلى يومين ثم إلى أسبوع. فإن أتقنت ذلك تستطيع أن تجعل حياتك كلها مع اللَّه، وليكن اللَّه معك يقويك ويعينك.


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

*لا للشكلية والحرفية

بقلم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

جريدة الأهرام



?? الإنسان الفاضل يهتم بعُمق الأمور وليس بشكليتها. ومن جهة تعامله مع وصايا اللَّه، يهتم بروحانيتها وليس بحرفيتها. ذلك لأنَّ الشكليات هى المظهر الخارجي. والإنسان الروحي لا يهتم بالمظهر إنما بالجوهر. وليس هذا فقط من جهة الأمور الدينية، وإنما حتى في الأمور الإدارية والمدنية والحياة عامة. وسنحاول في هذا المقال أن نتناول العديد من الأمثلة لشرح هذا الموضوع:

?? كان اليهود وبخاصة أيام إشعياء النبي يهتمون بالعبادة الشكلية من صلوات وأصوام وتقديم ذبائح والاهتمام بالاحتفالات والأعياد الدينية، بينما هم بعيدون عن اللَّه تماماً. ولذلك رفض اللَّه صلواتهم وقال لهم: " حين تبسطون أيديكم، أستُرُ وجهي عنكم. وإن أكثرتم الصلاة لا أسمع. أيديكم ملآنة دماً ". وقال عنهم أيضاً: " هذا الشعب يُكرمُني بشفتيه، أمَّا قلبه فمُبتعدٌ عني بعيداً ". حقاً إن اللَّه يُريد العبادة التي من القلب وليس مُجرَّد الشكليات الخارجية. 

?? مثال آخر، قد يركع الإنسان ويسجد. ويظن أن السجود هو إنحناء الجسد أو مُجرَّد ملامسة الرأس للأرض. ويهتم بهذه الشكلية ويكتفي بها. بينما روحانية السجود هى إنحناء الروح مع الجسد أيضاً، وهذا لا يأتي إلاَّ بخشوع النَّفس من الداخل. وسجود الإنسان الخاشع أمام اللَّه يختلف تماماً عن مُجرَّد السجود الخالي من خشوع القلب. وجوهر السجود هو الشعور بعظمة اللَّه وهيبته، فأمامه تنحني الرأس حتى تلامس الأرض ويشعر الإنسان إنه 
لا عظمة له أمام عظمة اللَّه. وهكذا قال داود النبي في مزاميره: " لَصِقَتْ بالتُّراب نَفْسِي ". ولم يقل لصقت بالتراب رأسي.

?? الصلاة أيضاً ليست مُجرَّد ألفاظ نُردِّدها. فهذا الترديد هو مُجرَّد شكلية الصلاة. 
إنما الصلاة في جوهرها، هى صلة اللَّه ومن هذا أخذت اسمها. والصلاة في عمقها هى 
انفتاح القلب للَّه، بكل خشوع، وكُل حُب، وكل إيمان. لذلك عجيب جداً أن يُصلِّي إنسان، 
أو يظن إنه يُصلِّي، بينما لا توجد صِلة بينه وبين اللَّه فيما يسميها صلاة!! فإن كانت لك مثل هذه الصلاة الشكلية التي رُبَّما تكون أيضاً بلا فهم وبلا مشاعر، فقل لنفسك في صراحة تامة: " أنا ما وقفت أمام اللَّه لكي أعدّ ألفاظاً!! "... إن علاقتك باللَّه في الصلاة ليست علاقة مع شفتيك إنما مع قلبك قبل كل شي.

?? نطبق هذا الأمر أيضاً من جهة العطاء أو الصدقة. فجوهر العطاء هو أن تعطي من قلبك ومن حبك لا أن تعطي من مالك ومن جيبك. لأنَّ البعض قد يعطي بغير مشاعر، 
لمُجرَّد التنفيذ الحرفي لوصية اللَّه، أو يعطي حياء منه حينما يطلب ذلك منه، أو يعطي وهو متذمِّر، أو يعطي الفقراء وهو يحاسبهم حساباً عسيراً ويقول أحياناً: هذا مستحق وهذا غير مستحق. أو يعطي مجاملة لبعض المشروعات الاجتماعية التي تقوم بها بعض الهيئات ... 
وفي كل ذلك يظهر أن القلب غير مشترك في العطاء، أو أن العطاء غير مرتبط بمحبته للمحتاجين واشفاقه عليهم، أو يعطي بشيء من التعالي والافتخار!! كل ذلك هو لون من الحرفية في العطاء أو الشكلية التي تخرج عن روح المحبة والشفقة والمشاركة الوجدانية مع أولئك المحتاجين. أمَّا الإنسان الروحي فيرى أن المُعطي الحقيقي هو اللَّه. وأن ما يعطيه هو للناس قد أخذه من اللَّه ليوصله منه إليهم، في اتضاع وإنكار للذات.

?? بنفس المنطق نتكلَّم من جهة الصوم. فروحانية الصوم هى في إخضاع الجسد وضبط النفس، تمهيداً لأن يكون ذلك منهج حياة. غير أنه قد يوجد شخص يهتم بالشكل فقط، 
أي مُجرَّد فترة الانقطاع عن الطعام. ثم بعد ذلك يعطي جسده ما يشتهيه بغير انضباط! وبهذا فإن ما ينتفع به في صومه، يفقده بعد إفطاره. ويذكرني هذا الأمر بقول أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي عن زجاجة الخمر:

رمضان ولَّى هاتها يا ساقي .. مشتاقة تسعى إلى مشتاق

بينما روحانية الصوم تقول إن الذي امتنع شهراً من الزمان عن زجاجة الخمر، 
من المفروض أنه قد وصل إلى قوة الإرادة التي يرفض بها تلك الزجاجة. ولا يقول عنها إنه مشتاق يسعى إلى مشتاقة.

?? نقطة أخرى وهى أن اللَّه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ قد وهبنا يوماً في الأسبوع ليكون يوماً مخصصاً لعبادته، ولهذا أيضاً جميع البلاد تُعفي الموظفين من العمل في هذا اليوم. غير أن كثيرين ينسون جوهر هذا اليوم ويعتبرونه مُجرَّد يوم عطلة يقضونه كيفما يشاؤون دون أن يدخلوا إلى العمق ويخصصوه كله لعبادة اللَّه وخدمته.

فاسأل يا أخي نفسك عن موقفك من هذا اليوم، وهل أنت تخصص للَّه جزء يسيراً منه أم تعطيه اليوم كله؟ ... ونفس الكلام نقوله عن الأعياد والمواسم الدينية وجوهرها وليس حرفيتها، ومقدار نصيب اللَّه منها؟! وهل هى لمجرد اللهو أم لها طابع التقديس؟!

?? ننتقل إلى نقطة أخرى وهى خدمة المجتمع، سواء الخدمة الفردية أم ما تقوم به بعض المؤسسات من خدمة عامة أو اجتماعية ... فهل الذي يقوم بهذا العمل يعتبر خادماً للمجتمع بقدر ما تحمل هذه الكلمة من معنى؟ أم أن هؤلاء الخدام ينسون كلمة خدمة. ويرتفع قلبهم، ويتسلطون في مواقع خدمتهم، ظانين أن عضويتهم في تلك المؤسسات أو الجمعيات 
أو رئاستهم لها تعطيهم السلطة فيما يخدمون. وهكذا يكونون قد فقدوا جوهر الخدمة ومعناها، وأصبحت الخدمة بالنسبة إليهم مجالاً لإظهار الذات، أو مُجرَّد أعمال إدارية ومالية يقوم بها الأعضاء، أو مُجرَّد أنشطة لتلك الهيئات وفي كل ذلك ينسون جوهر الخدمة وعُمقها وروحانيتها.

?? موضوع الشكليات يدخل أيضاً في نطاق الأخلاقيات. فرُبَّما شاب يظن أنه عفيف لأنه 
لم يرتكب الخطية عملياً، بينما شهوة الخطيئة في قلبه تملأ أفكاره وأحلامه. وعن مثل 
هذا الشخص قال القديس چيروم: " هناك اشخاص لهم عفة في أجسادهم، بينما أرواحهم 
زانية "،... بنفس الوضع إلى حد ما في الاهتمام بالشكليات، تلك الفتاة التي تظن أن كل العفة في اختيار نوع ملابسها، وليس في نقاء القلب أو طهارة السلوك!!

?? نذكر في هذا المجال أيضاً، الاحترام الشكلي. فقد يوجد أشخاص في العمل يقابلون رؤساءهم بمظهر من الاحترام الشديد والطاعة، بينما قلوبهم بغير ذلك ... وبنفس المنطق الذين يتحدَّثون كثيراً عن الوطنية واحترام بلادهم، بينما في جوهر حياتهم لا يخدمون وطنهم كما ينبغي بل يركزون على ذواتهم كيف ينتفعون من كل وضع أو مركز يوجدون فيه. وينظرون إلى الوظائف على أنها مُجرَّد مجال للكسب المادي وليس لخدمة المجتمع. ومن هذا الوضع نائب الدائرة الذي ينسى إنه في خدمة الدائرة. وتصبح الدائرة هى التي خدمته باختياره نائباً!! 



*


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

خطايـا الجهـل

بقلم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

جريدة الأهرام



قد يُخطئ شخص عن شهوة أو سوء نيَّة، وقد يُخطئ آخر عن جهل. ويدخل في نطاق الجهل: عدم المعرفة، وعدم الفهم، وسوء الفهم. ويقع في هذا الأمر العديد من الناس. وحينما نقول ( عدم المعرفة )، لا نقصد المعنى المُطلَق لهذه الكلمة، إنما معناها بطريقة جزئية، 
أي عدم معرفة الشيء الذي يخطئ فيه، أو عدم فهمه له، أو سيء فهمه له ... وينطبق هذا الأمر على كثيرين، حتى من الكبار ... وسنحاول في هذا المقال أن ندخل في تفاصيل هذا الموضوع:

?? من الأمثلة الواضحة: بعض سكان القرى الذين يعيشون في جهل بأشياء عديدة. يأتي إليهم مَن يقودهم فكرياً في إتجاه مُعيَّن سياسي أو مذهبي أو اجتماعي. فيرددون ما يُقال لهم عن غير وعي أو غير فهم، وقد يتحمَّسون لِمَا سمعوه وينشرونه فيخطئون عن جهل. ويذكرني ذلك بما قاله أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي في كتابه ( مصرع كليوباترا ) عن مثل هذا الشعب:

أثّر البهتان فيهِ
يا له من ببغاءٍ
<!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
<!--[endif]-->
..

..
وانطوى الزور عليهِ
عقله في أذنيهِ
<!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
<!--[endif]-->


وللأسف قد يقع في هذا الأمر أيضاً بعض الكبار من المُتعلِّمين والمثقفين وأصحاب المناصب. ولكنهم على الرغم من ثقافتهم في مجال اختصاصهم، فإنهم على جهل بما قيل لهم، فتأثروا به وأخطأوا وانقادوا كغيرهم!!

?? هنا وأذكر حرب الشائعات: يطلق بعضهم شائعة مُعيَّنة، أو ينشرها في إحدى الصحف ووسائل الإعلام، وقد تكون بعيدة عن الحقيقة كل البُعد. ومع ذلك تجد مَن يصدقها ويتأثَّر بها. ورُبَّما يرتكب تبعاً لذلك أخطاء عديدة، تكون أيضاً أخطاء عن جهل...

وتدخل في هذا الموضوع دعايات عديدة خاطئة ومغرضة تسير في إتجاه غير الحقيقة. ومَن يتبعها يخطئ عن جهل!

?? ولقد صادف السيد المسيح بعضاً من قادة اليهود، مثل الكتبة والفريسيين والصدوقيين، كانوا يقودون الشعب في طريق خاطئ، مع أنهم من رجال الدين! وذلك بتفسيرهم الدين تفسيراً منحرفاً. والذين ساروا وراءهم أخطأوا. وكانوا لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون! ولذلك قال السيد المسيح عن أولئك القادة: إنهم أغلقوا أبواب الملكوت أمام الناس، فما دخلوا هم، ولا جعلوا الداخلين يدخلون! كما قال عنهم أيضاً إنهم قادة عميان، ينطبق عليهم المَثَل القائل: " أعمى يقود أعمى، كلاهما يسقطان في حفرة "!

أليس عجيباً أن يصدر الجهل مِمَّن يدّعون أنهم مصادر المعرفة! ومَن يثق بهم ويُصدِّقهم، يخطئ عن جهل...

?? من العجيب أيضاً أن الإلحاد يدل على جهل، مع أن ناشريه يوصفون بأنهم فلاسفة! ولكنهم على جهل باللَّه، وجهل بنشأة الخليقة ومصدر الطبيعة، وجهل بالعالم الآخر وبالملائكة والحياة بعد الموت...! ولو كانوا على عِلم أو ذوي معرفة، لعرفوا أن " السموات تُحدِّث بمجد اللَّه، والفَلَك يُخبر بعمل يديه " كما ورد في المزمور. من أجل هذا كله، قال داود النبي أيضاً في المزمور: " قال الجاهل في قلبه: ليس إلهٌ "! فوصفه بأنه جاهل، حتى لو كان من الفلاسفة، ومهما إدَّعى لنفسه من العلم...

?? يمكننا أن نقول أيضاً أن عبادة الأصنام كانت لوناً من الجهل بطبيعة اللَّه الكلي المعرفة والقدرة، إذ كيف يمكن أن يعبد الناس وثناً لا يعقل ولا يتكلَّم، وقد صنعوه بأنفسهم من الحجارة أو المعادن؟!

?? لذلك، من أجل مقاومة الجهل بالدين، أرسل اللَّه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ الأنبياء، وأقام المُعلِّمين والمرشدين، لكي ينقلوا الناس من ظلمات الجهل إلى النور. كما أمر الوالدين في كل أسرة أن يُعلِّموا أبناءهم، ويثبِّتوهم في معرفة اللَّه والإيمان به.

وبهذه المناسبة أقول إن بعض الأمهات، إذا أخطأ طفل واحدة منهن، تقول له إنك بذلك 
" ربنا يزعل منك ". وتُكرِّر هذا الكلام في كل خطأ، فينشأ الطفل غاضباً من اللَّه الذي باستمرار يتضايق منه!

?? ومن أجل التوعية والإرشاد، أوجد اللَّه في أعماق كل إنسان ضميراً يهديه إلى الخير، ويُبِّكته إذا أخطأ. والضمير السليم هو قاضٍ عادل في أحكامه. ولكن قد يحيطه الضباب في بعض الأمور، فلا يُميِّز أين الصواب وأين الخطأ! لهذا أرسل اللَّه الوحي الإلهي في كتبه المقدسة، لإرشاد الناس عن يقين، حتى لا يخطئوا عن جهل.

?? إن الجهل له أيضاً تأثيره القوي في الحياة العملية. وسنضرب لذلك بعض الأمثلة:

ومن أهمها جهل البعض بمفهوم الحرية. وظنهم أنه من حق الإنسان أن يفعل ما 
يريد، دون أن توقفه وصايا اللَّه، ولا قواعد النظام العام، ولا العرف السائد!! وهكذا فإنَّ 
الـ Liberals ( أي المتحررين ) في بعض بلاد الغرب يسمحون بزواج المثل Home sexuality باعتبار أن ذلك يدخل في الحرية الشخصية! كما يسمحون أيضاً بحرية المرأة في إجهاض جنينها دون أي قيد أو شرط. كما يسمحون أيضاً ـ في نطاق الحرية ـ بأخلاقيات أخرى منحرفة! وكل ذلك يدل على جهل بمفهوم الحرية ونطاقها.

?? كذلك قد يُخطئ الإنسان عن جهل بمفهوم العظمة، حينما يظن أن العظمة في التعالي والتباهي، وفي أن يأمر وينهي، ويرغم الغير على الخضوع له، وأنَّ العظمة أيضاً هى في المال والمناصب! بينما كل هذه مُجرَّد مظاهر خارجية. أمَّا العظمة الحقيقية فهي الشخصية المتكاملة، المتجملة بالعقل والحكمة وسائر الفضائل...

?? أيضاً ما أكثر ما يخطئ الإنسان عن جهل بمفهوم السعادة. فالبعض يظنون أن السعادة في اللهو ومتعة الجسد، وفي الجاه والغنى. فينهمكون في اللذة الزائفة. وفيما يظنون أنهم يسعدون أنفسهم، فعلى العكس يهلكونها عن جهل.

?? وهناك أيضاً مَن يخسرون حياتهم الزوجية، لجهلهم بحقوق كل زوج تجاه الآخر، وبطبيعة الحياة الأسرية وطريقة حل مشاكلها.

?? وأخيراً، يوجد مَن يُضيِّع نفسه، لجهله بحقيقة نفسه وما يلزمها ههنا وفي الأبدية. لذلك صدق ذلك الحكيم الذي قال: " اعرف نفسك ".


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

فاصل ثم عودة 

للمقالات 



:download:​*موسوعة تحتوى على اكثر من 1000 سؤال اجاب عنه قداسة البابا شنودة فى المحاضرات الاسبوعية (اثني عشر جزء كل جزء يحتوى على 100سؤال) وهم كالأتى :*



 
*الجزء الاول*



 
*الجزء الثانى *



 
*الجزء الثالث*



 
*الجزء الرابع*



 
*الجزء الخامس*



 
*الجزء السادس*




 
*الجزء السابع*



 
*الجزء الثامن*





*الجزء التاسع*



 
*الجزء العاشر*



 
*الجزء الحادى عشر*



 
*الجزء الثانى عشر*


 
*والمجأة الجميلة بقى ان كل جزء موجود فيه فهرس لكل الاسئلة اللى جاوب عليها قداسة البابا فى الجزء*
*منقول*
​


:download:​


----------

